# April Diamonds!! [2016 Rainbows]



## NavyLadybug

Buddies for April 2016 Babies! (In case anyone is wondering about the name, the Diamond is April's Birthstone :) )

Just found out we're expecting #2 in early April yesterday after trying for nearly 8 months and after several losses. 

Just looking for buddies to talk to, chat about names with, share milestones with and discuss pregnancy symptoms with! 

Any April due date is welcome!! :happydance::happydance:


CURRENT BUMP BUDDIES!


zmzerbe [*Sterling Ellis*:blue:, Born March 27th] :cake:
Hiphophooray [*Eva Elizabeth*:pink:, Born Feb 18th] :cake:
jtink28 [*Lincoln Trace* :blue:, Born April 5th] :cake:
babyjan [*Blue Baby* :blue:, Born April 7th] :cake:
Firsttimer123 [*Team Pink*, Due April 12th]
coolbabe843 [*Pink Baby *, Due April 12th]
Hopeful Cat [*Ailsa*:pink:, Born April 18th] :cake:
Lala77 [*Henry Oliver*]:blue:, Born April 12th] :cake:
Mommyof2peas [ *Temperance Grace*:pink: ,Due April 19th]
KozmikKitten[*Pink Baby* :pink:,Due April 23rd]
ksierra44 [*Blue Baby*:blue:, Due April 24th]
NDTaber9211 [*Pink Baby*:pink:,April 25th]
Marumi [* Trystan* :blue:, Due April 24th]
comotion89 [*Pink Baby*:pink:, Due April 27th]
Cornfieldland [*Blue Baby*] :blue: Due April 28th
SunUp [*Pink Baby* :pink: , Due April 30th]



*Angels*
NavyLadybug [*Sophie Remilia-Eve * :pink: would be Due April 1st :angel:]
Youngmamttc [*Aurora Faith*:pink:Born November 5th :angel:]
Unicornwoman [Baby would be Due April 7th :angel:]
Sophie2015 [ *Baby Girl *:pink: would be due April 8th :angel:]





*Quick Color Guide (Based on many different forum interpretations)*
*Team Pink* - Baby Girl
*Team Blue *- Baby Boy
*Team Purple* - Either Gender (Or one of each in the case of multiples)
*Team Yellow* - Gender Revealed At Birth
*Team Green* - You don't know if you are finding out the gender OR you are keeping it a secret

Before gender confirmation, Team Colors will be what you *HOPE* your bundle is, after gender is confirmed (If you are doing that) it will changed to Pink Baby:pink: or Blue Baby:blue:


----------



## Unicornwoman

Oh! Me, too! Glad someone started this thread! 

I'm due April 7th! :happydance: I'm definitely in team purple for now. I'm just glad to be pregnant and will be happy to receive either a boy or a girl!

I lost my first and only other pregnancy at 7 weeks, so I'm really nervous this time around.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome, Unicornwoman!! Glad to have you! Have you been experiencing any symptoms so far? Any Dr's visits?


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:


> Welcome, Unicornwoman!! Glad to have you! Have you been experiencing any symptoms so far? Any Dr's visits?

I was just thinking about that NavyLadybug... I haven't told my midwife yet. I thought I might wait until I officially missed my period. But, I see other women talking about HCG levels and I wonder if I should tell her and get them to test me. I didn't get any levels taken with my first pregnancy, so I wasn't sure how this works or if my midwife even does them...

Symptoms were really strong from 3 DPO through 9 DPO. I had cramps/twinges every day, swollen right ovary off and on, HUGE moodiness issues, and a touch of nausea if I went too long between meals. Yesterday at 11 DPO I took another FRER to make sure it was getting darker (it did...got a nice, standard BFP) since my squinter on 9 DPO. Today, at 12 DPO, I'm not feeling much. Maybe a teeny twinge now and again, slightly sore boobs, and I feel a bit heated, but that it...


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would definitely contact your midwife, dear :) Midwives usually do betas and other blood work panels :) You can easily request one and they will usually do one, especially with a past of MC(s) :)


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:


> I would definitely contact your midwife, dear :) Midwives usually do betas and other blood work panels :) You can easily request one and they will usually do one, especially with a past of MC(s) :)

Ok. I took your advice NavyLadybug and went ahead and called the doc's office. My first scan is scheduled September 8 (I'll be 9w5d). 

They said they'd have the nurse call me back about whether they want me to have my bloodwork drawn...so I guess we'll see. :shrug:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Did you mention (or do they know) about your previous MC? Generally, if you request it they will go ahead with it. If nothing else, at least you have an appt set!! :D


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:



> Did you mention (or do they know) about your previous MC? Generally, if you request it they will go ahead with it. If nothing else, at least you have an appt set!! :D

Yep. I mentioned it. And, I'll definitely say something about it to the nurse when she calls. 

Just Xing my fingers until 9w5d seems like an awfully long time to not know what's going on!:wacko:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I totally understand that, Unicorn. With my MMC in June, I wasn't scheduled for an appt til 8 weeks and I just felt something was wrong and when i started to spot, I knew it for sure. I won't get into the saga of those 5 days but long story short, my OB no longer tells me no on anything.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Unicorn, any update from your Dr?


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:


> Unicorn, any update from your Dr?

I'm supposed to go in for my first progesterone/beta test this morning, but I'm not even sure I want to go anymore. 

I took a FRER this morning and this is what I got... I think I'm gonna have another :angel:
 



Attached Files:







bad test.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would still go, Unicorn. If it is another :angel:, your Dr needs to know and they need to monitor your betas to make sure its complete and doesn't cause complications. Was your FRER with FMU or SMU and did you have anything to drink in the 2 hours before?

Massive :hugs: to you if this is an :angel: baby


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:


> I would still go, Unicorn. If it is another :angel:, your Dr needs to know and they need to monitor your betas to make sure its complete and doesn't cause complications. Was your FRER with FMU or SMU and did you have anything to drink in the 2 hours before?
> 
> Massive :hugs: to you if this is an :angel: baby

It's FMU. I always do FMU just to make sure it's consistent. :cry:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sorry, sweety. I still very much suggest you go for the beta and talk to the nurse or your OB on the possibility of a panel to test for abnormalities such as low Progesterone.


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:


> I'm sorry, sweety. I still very much suggest you go for the beta and talk to the nurse or your OB on the possibility of a panel to test for abnormalities such as low Progesterone.

Thanks NavyLadybug. Thanks for the support and you're right. I'll call the doc this morning and tell them before I get blood drawn so they know what's going on.


----------



## NavyLadybug

You're welcome, sweets. I know what its like and how hard it is, I have PCOS and as a result, Low Progesterone as well as a few other issues. Good luck at your draw and please keep me updated on how things go, dear. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Unicorn, how are things on your end, sweety? Are you doing ok?


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:


> Unicorn, how are things on your end, sweety? Are you doing ok?

Well, things are not looking good. I took another FRER today. It's even lighter than yesterday. :wacko:

Heard from the doc about the blood draw (NEW doc BTW...the one I told you about earlier refused to due beta tests with only one previous m/c...like the new guy so much more...wish I'd met him earlier). 

HCG is 26. Progesterone is 3.8. He said the HCG is really low and would doubt that I was even pregnant if I hadn't taken a billion pregnancy test prior. :blush: lol. He also says progesterone is kinda low and would like to see that at around 8 or 10. 

He's sending me to get another blood draw tomorrow to confirm that this is a chemical pregnancy (or possibly see doubled HCG, but it's doubtful). 

AF is several days late, but I expect to see her soon. :cry:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Unicorn, pregnancy is confirmed at anything over 5, so no matter what, you are pregnant at this moment. I'm hoping that your next beta shows much better HCG and Progesterone


----------



## Unicornwoman

NavyLadybug said:


> Unicorn, pregnancy is confirmed at anything over 5, so no matter what, you are pregnant at this moment. I'm hoping that your next beta shows much better HCG and Progesterone

I kinda thought it was strange that he said that, too. Doesn't FRER detect 10 and up? Weird.


----------



## NavyLadybug

FRER can detect as little as 6-12MIU


----------



## Unicornwoman

Well, it's official. I'm out. My BFP is an :angel:. Started bleeding this morning. 

I'm sad, but I'm ready to move on.

Hopefully my doc says I can try again soon. 

Good luck with your pregnancies Navy & Jtink. H&H 9 months to you! :cloud9:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so sorry sweety, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## Sophie2015

Unicorn- I am so sorry to read about your loss. Prayers and baby dust sent your way. 

I too am newly preg w baby #3 after having 2 mmc in 2014. Due April 8th. Took us 10 months and 3 iui's to get this one. I couldn't get preg on my own after my 2nd mmc last July. I'm 4w3d. Had labs Friday and beta was 328, progesterone 46. No symptoms yet but those often don't start til week 6. I'm trying so hard not to worry but this preg feels just like my other 2 and I lost them both at 7-8 weeks. Had a low heart rate initially then gone a week later. Praying like crazy this one is healthy. 
Anyone else worrying like crazy?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Sophie! Those are very good numbers for so early on, Sophie! What Team are you this time around? :)

I worry as well, I had 4 losses since Dec 2014 including a MMC in June, so far my betas are looking good so I'm trying not to worry to much. On 3+6 they were 49 and then 48 hours later they were 90 at 4+1. I had Progesterone drawn but I won't get those results until later this week.


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi Navy! I'm Team Purple with a strong intuition I'm gonna be Team Pink. More labs tomorrow and praying for good numbers


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hope your labs go well! You're numbers are great already!


----------



## Sophie2015

They are yes. But I had great numbers with my 2nd preg also. And it still ended in mmc. I'm afraid to do or eat ANYTHING!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just try to eat healthy and stay as relaxed as you can :) I know its hard, I do, but right now that the best thing you can do


----------



## Sophie2015

We don't have many April Diamonds. Hoping this post gives us a bump and adds some members.


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's still early Sophie :) So far, most due dates are still in the first week of April, over the next three weeks I'm sure we'll get more as more people get their :bfp: :) This is also a pregnancy after loss thread and for the first few weeks can be a little slower than the standard groups :)


----------



## Lala77

HELLO! I got my BFP this morning! Symptoms: tugging, light cramping (&#55357;&#56853;) and diarrhea. (TMI?) TEAM YELLOW! But I STRONGLY suspect girl because my husband and I were unable to DTD on the highest fertility days. I'm so nervous. I've never wanted to be exhausted and puke so much in my life.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome, Lala!! Whats your EDD? :)


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- I feel the same way...almost puked yesterday and had never been so happy! Lol
Congrats!! 

Navy- all very true. I need to be more patient. Just excited and scared and like reading everyone's stories.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I totally get your excitement, Sophie, I also can't wait until the thread get really busy and we can start sharing ultrasound pics and big milestones!! So exciting!

I've been guzzling cup after cup of tea (decaf or caffeine free) for the past 3 days, nothing else can keep my stomach settled!


----------



## Mrs.Knight

I am due April 16th, and although I think a little girl would be wonderful (since I already have a son) I will honestly just be ecstatic with a healthy baby! I had a loss is May so I'm definitely not picky lol team purple for me :)

Also I'm suspecting it may be a girl since we only had sex 2/3 days before I ovulated


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Mrs.Knight!! I'll put you down for Purple for now but if you change your mind feel free to let me know! I suspect mine is a girl as well haha, just based on a feeling though. I want another boy though, dunno why though of course I'll be happy no matter what :)


----------



## Lala77

NavyLadybug said:


> Welcome, Lala!! Whats your EDD? :)

April 11 with first day of last period
April 15 by ovulation

Which would u guys go by?


----------



## Sophie2015

If you are certain of OV use that date. My cycles run long. The first half is always 17-20 days with the 2nd half 15. If I went by my first day of last period I'd be a week ahead of where I know I am. I had an IUI on day 19 and RE's office used that to date me. Congrats!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

what Sophie said, Lala :) I Ovulated a week late this cycle because of my MMC making it twice as long, I'd be nearly 2 weeks further if I went by my LMP


----------



## Lala77

Ok ... Put me down for April 15! I'm having trouble sleeping. I'm hoping 3 times a charm. I'm really trying not to stress but having two MCs this year is shadowing my excitement. I almost tested again today to see if the FRER line got darker but I stopped myself. During my two MCs I spent a college tuition on FRER tests and CB digital (which never moved to 2-3 weeks pregnant). I've decided to leave testing in the hands of our fertility specialist TRY and just think each day TODAY IM PREGNANT AND IT MAKES ME HAPPY. I'm so glad to have other people in this boat with me and I really really hope we all end up in April with warm cuddly bundles.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- we need to be buddies. I too had 2 mmc last year and am freaking out every day that I'm not still preg. I've taken over 20 preg tests since last Tuesday. And I also can't sleep. Insomnia and heartburn are my only symptoms. Please keep in touch. I'd say try not to stress but I know that's not possible. Have you had a beta drawn yet?


----------



## Lala77

Sophie2015 said:


> Lala- we need to be buddies. I too had 2 mmc last year and am freaking out every day that I'm not still preg. I've taken over 20 preg tests since last Tuesday. And I also can't sleep. Insomnia and heartburn are my only symptoms. Please keep in touch. I'd say try not to stress but I know that's not possible. Have you had a beta drawn yet?

I'm going in today! So far I have only tested 08/04 Tuesday and got my BFP. I'm really, really going to try and relax. I actually have to force myself at times to take deep breaths. Sophie, I need buddies. ... Lots of buddies :0) I went swimming yesterday to try and relax and sleep better. Didn't help! Is insomnia a symptom???


----------



## Sophie2015

I have no idea!! I've never had insomnia with my other 2 pregnancies!! I swear reading your posts I think I could have written it!! Let me know when you get your beta result. Will it be tomorrow? I'm going to call my dr. I've had 2 great betas but I think I need a 3rd just to calm myself down.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Good luck at your betas Lala!! Can't wait to hear the numbers!! 

I go in for my first OB appt today, mainly just a consult about what care I want and going over tests results and getting a blood panel done. We also have to have our Genetic Screening form done to see if we need genetic testing (We do, but we have to redo it with each pregnancy) and we'll schedule that as well today. 

I had a nightmare last night about going to the Dr because I was bleeding and my Progesterone was at 5 and my HCG Beta was at 1. Now I can't get my stomach to stop hurting out of stress.

I have insomnia anyway (its a side effect of a sleep disorder I have called Non-24) so I can't say that its DEFINITELY a symptom but the excitement and stress can definitely keep you from sleeping.


----------



## Lala77

Navy ... I hope things go well with the doctor ... That sounds like a pretty terrible nightmare :0( so ... I'm feeling nervous about my BETA numbers:

BETA HSG 69
Progesterone 18

If I ovulated CD 19 and today would be CD 31 ... Are those good numbers? They sound low ... All the nurse said is that I have to come back Friday morning for a second test. She that will tell us more.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala77 said:


> Navy ... I hope things go well with the doctor ... That sounds like a pretty terrible nightmare :0( so ... I'm feeling nervous about my BETA numbers:
> 
> BETA HSG 69
> Progesterone 18
> 
> If I ovulated CD 19 and today would be CD 31 ... Are those good numbers? They sound low ... All the nurse said is that I have to come back Friday morning for a second test. She that will tell us more.

Lala- sent you a PM


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala, one number on its own doesn't mean much but here is a chart to help ease your mind :) 69 is a good number though and your Progesterone is good as well :)

https://i.imgur.com/oU533NF.jpg


AFM: A VERY hectic day today. My HCG is up to 950 from last Fridays 90 so that's amazing but my Progesterone is only 5 which is very low :(. Had an US but there was nothing but since my exact O date is iffy it could simply be way to early so I got back next week for a repeat HCG and another scan. My son also had an accident in the Drs office during my appt and ended up in that hospitals ER and left with 4 stitches.


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLady- That progesterone is way too low. Did they not start you on Progesterone?! My ob and RE both start it for anything less than 20. How far along do you think you are?


----------



## Lala77

Oh navy what a day!! I hope your son is ok!! So what is a normal progesterone? Have they started you on anything? Your HCG number sounds amazing!


----------



## NavyLadybug

They believe I am 3 weeks past Ovulation, which is also where I believe I am so they think my P still has time to come up. They're retesting me next week but I am getting a phone call today from my specialist on what she thinks about it. With my son I didn't get on P til 8 weeks. 

Lala, normal P for this stage is 6-10 at minimum.


----------



## Lala77

Good to hear ... Wish me luck for tomorrow! I'm planning on going to my parents house straight from work so if I get bad news I'm not alone. My husband is pretty much away all weekend :0/. I told my hubby that if I don't get 138 or higher I'm going to be a mess :0(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure everything will be great, Lala!!



I got an email from my Dr this morning, they gave me a sort of preliminary date set on when they suspect I may have O'd, they suspect it was between July 17th - 19th (I had a large temp drop on the 17th, so that definitely supports that) Making me just shy of 3 weeks post O and just under a normal 5 weeks if I had actually had a normal LMP date. They want me to have a repeat P and HCG drawing like they already said, and to still go ahead with the scan next Thurs. They also may do ANOTHER repeat scan the week after that depending on what my numbers are looking at and I'm still supposed to be getting a call from my specialist about my P levels from last week

With the dates they gave me, I would have been 4+4 yesterday, so no sac would have been visable. I'm trying to stay hopeful with this new information.
I want to jump for joy but at the same time, they said things could have been hopeful in June so I'm still scared. But I'm trying to stay as calm as I can


----------



## Lala77

I hope things go well! Definitely keep us posted :0) I will let you guys know tomorrow how my HCG level is :0)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Looking forward to see in those great numbers!


----------



## Lala77

Eek! So I have my first bit of brown spotting. It upsets me because I had that with my first MC. They kept telling me it's "Old Blood" and not to worry :0( I guess the numbers are what's important today. Wish me luck.


----------



## Sophie2015

Suddenly panicked I'm going to lose this baby too. Having a 3rd beta today for reassurance. So worried. 

Lala- I'm so sorry. I know how stressful that is!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I know it's stressful but I had spotting with my son and everything was perfect with him! So Fx'd your numbers are fantastic and that its just a bit of old blood that took its time to be on its way!

I took another weeks estimator test (I didn't want it going to waste, they're expensive) and it says 2-3 so now I'm worried. I know I SHOULDN'T be but I am. Now I'm gonna be a nervous wreck til next next Thurs when I have my scan and my next beta (which should be over 15,000) but my last MMC my levels never got past 2100 so I'm freaking out.


----------



## Lala77

I had the nastiest blood lady today. Grrrrrr! I'm drinking a lot of water. Supposedly it helps with the cramping and spotting. I really hoping its true what they say that each pregnancy is different. With my daughter I had no spotting. With MC #1 the spotting and cramping got worse and worse until I MC'd. With MC #2 I never spotted but had tugging and pulling. Then I had an US which showed just a sac with no fetal pole or heartbeat at 8 weeks. I had NO pregnancy symptoms. I want my boobs to hurt ... I want to puke ... I want to be exhausted.

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hate when I get nasty/grumpy medical staff, Lala!

I was really sick at the beginning of this week but now it seems like my symptoms are dropping off and that combined with my test is seriously freaking me out big time.


----------



## Lala77

NavyLadybug said:


> I hate when I get nasty/grumpy medical staff, Lala!
> 
> I was really sick at the beginning of this week but now it seems like my symptoms are dropping off and that combined with my test is seriously freaking me out big time.

That would make me nervous too! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Lala77

Sophie2015 said:


> Suddenly panicked I'm going to lose this baby too. Having a 3rd beta today for reassurance. So worried.
> 
> Lala- I'm so sorry. I know how stressful that is!!!

Sophie - how are your symptoms? I'm just having the uterine symptoms. :0(


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- My bbs are really sore so that's a plus but I've had this weird pinching pain on the left. Wayyyy to the left. I'm a nurse and worked last night and none of us has a clue. My egg came from the right side this month. I think I'm just worried because 5 weeks is about where it has gone all wrong in the past. 
Did you ever get your results? I've missed a lot working 12 hr night shifts and sleeping!


----------



## Lala77

So I just got my HCG and its 179! They said that was good! I have a U/S and more testing Monday 08/17... I have to relax and think happy thoughts and stay hydrated. Sophie and navy please keep me posted with tests and etc...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful result, Lala!!


Just got a call from my Specialist, she's putting me on progesterone and she said my numbers actually look great on the rising scale and that normally nothing can be seen on a scan with a level under 2000 (mine on the days of my scan was only 950) so she's actually very confident that they should see something next week and with my pattern my level should be 15000 on the day of my scan which is high enough to usually see a heartbeat!!

https://i.imgur.com/sSVrlUu.jpg

I also found out a 2 week supply (14 tubes) of my Crinone costs 800$ in my area without insurance and I have a 6 weeks supply.... I have $2400 in that picture and my insurance (Military insurance) covered it all... I'm in a bit of shock over that.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- wonderful news!!!

Navy- sooo happy your dr put you on progesterone and was encouraging!!

My beta was 4611. Last Friday it was 328. So it's rising right on schedule. 5 weeks today. Whew! Hoping we can all relax and enjoy our pregnancies... at least for a few days. &#128522;&#128118;&#127995;


----------



## NavyLadybug

Great beta, Sophie!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I know it's early but, as anyone started thinking on names?

I LOVE names so they're always on my mind and we've actually got LO's name already picked out (have for quite some time) and for a boy is Alistair Carlisle and a girl is Sophie Remilia.


----------



## Lala77

Those are beautiful names! Will you have a nickname for allistair? I have to tell you ... I feel like I will be thinking names after 13 weeks maybe even 20 this time. 

So I pretty much found out why I have not been sleeping at night!!! They put me on synthroid! I didnt realize that is such a common side effect. Hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Probably not going to have a nickname, we aren't a "nickname" type of family. I'm sure my family will have one for LO but my husband and I just aren't big on nicknames personally. 

I totally understand that, Lala. It's a hard time for us when its this early. And oh no, hopefully you can get some sleep soon!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladies :) im tentatively due in April and im over the moon! Got my first beta back at 206.5 yesterday so nothing like my last one :) wooohoooo!!!

Lala im not sleeping properly either...keep waking up at supid-o'clock wide awake. 

Ive been thinking of names for the past 3+ years lol including nicknames haha


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi ladies I'd love to join you. I'm pregnant after 2 consecutive losses and terrified but I'm sure this is my rainbow :D 

I'm due April 5th.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello Hopeful Cat! What's your EDD? what team are you rooting for?

Hi, YoungMam!! Happy to have you!! What team are you pulling for?


----------



## Sophie2015

Well my 3 great betas have done nothing to reassure me. Suddenly panicked today that I'm going to mc again. Even had a vivid dream that I was bleeding. Ugh. Praying like crazy my 1st ultrasound shows us a heartbeat. 

Thank you girls for listening!

Welcome new mamas!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I know that feeling, Sophie. Ever since I got my :bfp: I've had several dreams that I'm having a miscarriage and I wake up freaked out


----------



## hiphophooray

Hello ladies can I join? I recognize some of you from the other April thread :) my EDD is 4/4/16 and I am hoping for a pink bump this time! We have had a few CP's and one very very early mc since DS was born but never gotten this far so I am hopeful! :) H&H 9 months everyone!


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLady- it's such a miserable feeling. 

Welcome hiphop!


----------



## youngmamttc

We're team yellow. We already have one of each so just a healthy baby will do :). I hate the days when I wake up with no symptoms. I'm such a worrier and my first scan isn't for another 2 and a bit weeks


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Im due tentatively about 14th April and going for a healthy baby :) this is our first and ive been waiting so long that i will be happy with either. Going to call my specialist to.orriw and book on my 6 week scan. Im excited but nervous!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Hiphop!!

I don't know how you can keep it a surprise til birth, youngmam, I'd be dying to know the gender haha :)

Hopeful Cat, if you don't mind me asking, in your signature, does the 3x:cold: mean you had frozen embryos implanted?

AFM: I always have cramps when I wake up, usually they're pretty mild but today they are so bad and it's seriously freaking me out. I'm hoping I'm just gassy or something or that the pizza I ate last night isn't agreeing with me. I'm not having as much nausea this morning either


----------



## youngmamttc

well my mother in law wants the sonographer to write it down so she can know what to buy... I'll see how long before she slips up with she or he lol!

On the nausea front mine is out of control this morning. I'm having cramps too but mine are just as they usually are. They always always make me nervous though


----------



## NavyLadybug

I may find out before Sept is over, as we have to have genetic testing done with each baby since my family has several markers. One of the issues (Turner Syndrome, which I actually have a friend on the boards going through that scare right now) is only for females so the baby's DNA is "sexed" to find out if it needs to be tested for a sex linked problem, so I may find out if the baby is a boy or girl at about 10/11 weeks.


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh my sister in law had that done last pregnancy as her previous daughter was born with Down's syndrome. She knew at 11 weeks she was having a boy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

It makes planning much easier, I have to plan everything so the sooner I find out the better haha


----------



## Hopeful Cat

NavyLadybug said:


> Welcome Hiphop!!
> 
> I don't know how you can keep it a surprise til birth, youngmam, I'd be dying to know the gender haha :)
> 
> Hopeful Cat, if you don't mind me asking, in your signature, does the 3x:cold: mean you had frozen embryos implanted?
> 
> AFM: I always have cramps when I wake up, usually they're pretty mild but today they are so bad and it's seriously freaking me out. I'm hoping I'm just gassy or something or that the pizza I ate last night isn't agreeing with me. I'm not having as much nausea this morning either

Yeah I had two frozen embryos transferred this cycle so i now have 1 frosty left in the freezer.

Ive been having the massive cramps too for the past couple of days. I think it's fairly common? Are they central and is there any blood?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh I hope you get twins, Hopeful Cat!!! 

They've subsided now, they usually don't last long in the mornings. I know that cramps are very normal but losses make us paranoid. No blood for me and I'm hoping no one else has any scary spotting


----------



## Lala77

Hopeful Cat!!! Welcome!! We are right on the same path :0) you inspired me to test and be hopeful instead of negative. I got a BFP! You are a lucky charm!

I had a few days of light spotting and cramping a little. My nurse told me it's probably from the implantation and it worked its way out. For the moment I have tenderness and light intermittent cramping but no more spotting.

So I have been a good girl and I'm not testing everyday with the CB digital to see if I finally move to 3+ weeks. Not only did those make me crazy ... They broke my bank. I think it's helping to make me a LITTLE bit less psycho. 

Does anyone have any good tips for deal with stress or worry?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Tea is mine, Lala. Lots of caffeine free tea and books :) And a little bit of binge watching on Hulu and Netflix doesn't hurt haha I also window shop for baby things and go through baby names even though we have ours picked out lol

Something else I do that drives my Drs and DH crazy is I research everything with pregnancy. it honestly makes me feel better.


----------



## Sophie2015

I'm just worrying away convinced we won't have a heartbeat on our ultrasound next week. It seems nothing calms me down. I'd give anything for n&v so I'd feel more pregnant &#128533;


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Its just one milestone after the other. You stress about a bfp...and then stress about getting a heartbeat! Ive booked my first ultrasound on 26th August...im so unsure what foods and stuff i should be avoiding to minimise risk of miscarriage. Also stressing a little about possibility of another ectopic. Im hoping once we get past the ultrasound it will be easier to adjust and trust my body.


----------



## Lala77

They want me to have my first U/S Monday August 17 ... If my LMP was July 6th and I O'd on July 24th ... What should I see? I would be barely 6 weeks pregnant. 

Navy - I totally drink herbal tea and it does help!!
Hopeful Cat - I can't wait to hear about your U/S
Sophia - I have only had the cramping and some spotting - I hear ya!! Bring on the vomit and exhaustion!!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- My first ultrasound is next Monday the 17th also at 6+3. Hoping I'll see a heartbeat but kinda right on the edge of that. I think at 6 weeks you will be too. I should be looking forward to my ultrasound but I'm not. In the past they've only brought me bad news. &#128531;


----------



## NavyLadybug

My next US will be this Thurs. I'll be right on 6 weeks. If you US tech/Dr is experienced they should be able to find a sac, fetal pole and a yolk at 6 weeks. If your levels are over 15000 (some womens are and some aren't) then there will likely be a heartbeat but not always. 

Hopeful, if you google foods to avoid during pregnancy, it will give you a great list in the first few results. 

Lala, careful with herbal teas, there are several herbs that you MUST avoid as they carry a risk of miscarriage. I'm addict when it comes to herbals, so as soon as I found out certain herbs can cause a MC I got my list & talked to my Dr and luckily, of my many many teas, only one contained an herb I had to avoid (Licorice root). Red Raspberry Leaf, a very popular additive, is great during the 3rd trimester, but should be avoided in the first and second trimesters. As Red Raspberry Leaf is what holistic midwives use to help prepare you for labor as it cause help jump start contractions by toning the uterus and increase milk production. That came from my Dr/Midwife and it scared the bejeezus out of me cause I've seen many of my teas in the past with that ingredient.


AFM: My usual morning cramps are happening, but not as bad as yesterday. TMI but I believe it is probably gas. My breasts are insanely swollen, I can't even fit in my nursing bras from when i had my son and they're very very sore. I've been EXHAUSTED as well, I take several naps a day plus a full nights sleep each night, thank goodness for my husband. I've also had some bad soreness in my inner thigh muscles, I believe that is from my Progesterone as it didn't start until after I started taking it. I've had some nausea but not to bad, it's sorta dropping off, I've only dry heaved/vomited once so far.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm freaking out. I just got a call from my specilist. My U/S from before was reviewed by their radiologist and it wasn't showing something he was happy with so now I have my next ultrasound on Thurs at 8AM by him personally. She wouldn't tell me what was wrong so now I'm freaking out all over again. Whatever is wrong has them wanting to see me first thing in the morning and have me stick around until the results come in. I also can't have it by an OB meaning that DH can't be in there and I can't look at the screen


----------



## Lala77

Oh navy! I can't imagine what it could be!! You have great symptoms ... Hopefully they are being overly cautious.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so scared that it's ectopic :'(


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLady- I've said a prayer for you and your baby. Ultrasound is in the morning?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

NavyLady im praying for you. I hope they are just being super super cautious and that ur baby is doing fine xxx cant imagine how ur feeling...its not nice when ppl dont give you full answers and then u start to speculate. Try to stay calm for ur baby Xxxx


----------



## NavyLadybug

No its Thursday morning at 8 am but I probably won't get the results til that afternoon


----------



## NavyLadybug

Got a call from my Dr about the report, they read it off word for word, everything looking perfect. My ovaries, tubes, uterus, cervix and lining is fine. Only reason they're having me come back to radiology is so that they have someone who is experienced in early gestation so that they can find it. The Dr who called me with results before just doesn't know how to word things.


----------



## zmzerbe

Hey everyone! I am new to Babyandbump and found out July 26th that we are expecting our angel baby and baby #2. I have a healthy baby boy from a perfect pregnancy born in September of 2013. When it came time to try for baby #2, I had no problems getting pregnant, but the pregnancies would not stick. We lost a baby in October 2014 at 5w3d, one in January of 2015 at 4w5d and another in April of 2015 at 5w1d. My edd is April 4th, 2016 making me 6w1d. I am ecstatic that I am further along right now than the other losses I have endured. 

I am thinking we will be team Blue, but I am hoping for team Pink! But as of right now, I am going to say team Green because part of us wants to wait until the baby is born to find out!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome, zmzerbe!! So sorry for your losses, dear. Here's to hoping this is your second Rainbow baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lala77

So my nurse called and they are increasing my synthroid. They said my TSH is at 3.75 and they want it at 2.5. Does anyone know what that's all about? Even though I'm nervous ... Monday can come soon enough!! 

Navy ... Keep us posted. I'll be thinking about you all day Thursday.

Welcome zmzerbe!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Thank you so much! We are hoping this will be our Rainbow baby too!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala, it has to do with your thyroid and the risk of preterm labor and delivery. Here's a link:https://thyroid.about.com/od/hormonepregnantmenopause1/a/tshbytrimester.htm

But your not EXTREMELY high so while definitely talk to your Dr about it more, I wouldn't worry to much just yet. FXd for you that the meds do the trick!


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- Don't be nervous. Most dr's want levels to be under 3.0. You just need more drug to achieve that. It is common during pregnancy to need to adjust your med sometimes multiple times to achieve the proper TSH levels. Btw I'm an RN &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## NavyLadybug

Tomorrow is the big day to see if everything is as it should be. I'm so nervous.


----------



## Sophie2015

Good luck NavyLady!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies - I am tentatively excited to join this thread. I have been trying for baby #2 for a year and have had two m/c's in that time. 
I am really nervous because my tests have been crazy:
9dpo in the afternoon BFP! On FRER and Wondfo
10dpo with fmu BFN on wondfo
10dpo in the afternoon very faint BFP on wondfo
11dpo (today!) stronger bfp on wondfo
Hoping that this is it for all of us in this thread.

I havent even told my DH yet...I'm just so scared it will end. AF due Sunday.

Edited to add: EDD is April 23, and team purple!


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG, HI KOZMIK!!! FXd that the tests get darker and that there's no :witch: on Sun!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks Navy! So glad to be in this thread with some familiar people!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so excited for you Kozmik! I remember you from my :bfp: in May when we were in the TTC May Group!


----------



## zmzerbe

KozmikKitten - welcome! Praying that all is good and your lines get darker and darker each day! 

NavyLady - Good luck!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Have you two been feeling any symptoms? 

I've been itching to buy this baby blanket I found haha It's the exact color we plan on using as part of our nursery/theme for either gender!
https://i.imgur.com/T91LYsc.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thats a beautiful baby blanket! With my first I bought a baby blanket way before we knew the gender because the nursery color was going to have hints of orange in it for either gender!

I have had no symptoms yet except for acne, which I have had with most of my pregnancies. (But I also get it around AF so not exclusive to a pregnancy symptom). This time my acne showed up around 5dpo which is pretty early for me, so I was hopeful. But no other symptoms.


----------



## zmzerbe

I've been having extreme fatigue the last couple of weeks. With all of my pregnancies I was super tired from the beginning. I started getting somewhat lightheaded last week and early last week I had a 2-3 day long migraine, it was AWFUL! Along with that I've had a very itchy scalp (probably not pregnancy related but started at the same time) and a need to eat everything in my path... I feel like a bottomless pit. 

Everyone keeps telling me symptoms are in my head, but at the same time, even with my son who I carried well past full term, I had symptoms from super early on.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hopefully more symptoms start to pop up soon! The biggest being no :witch:! :D

This is the bedding we've decided on
https://i.imgur.com/LtSVPLJl.jpg

With a gray crib for a boy and a white crib for a girl :)


----------



## zmzerbe

BTW That baby blanket is ADORABLE! We didn't buy our son a baby blanket until after we knew what we were having simply because we wanted his name embroidered on it. It actually looks very similar to that one, but the chevron is gray and white, the silky fabric around the edge is grey and the minky dot side is a teal color. And his name is in teal on the chevron side. https://www.etsy.com/transaction/140999582


----------



## zmzerbe

That bedding is adorable!!! I love that color scheme as well! I think whether we have a little girl or a boy we will be reusing our bedding from Chance (my almost 2 year old). It's navy, green and white and it has sailboats on it. But a baby won't know the difference and if we live in a place where we can really decorate a nursery by then, we might splurge on a new one for a girl.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's cute, zmzerbe! And I have basically all those same symptoms, especially the hunger and the fatigue, I'm sleeping nearly 14 hours a day!


I love sailboats, DH is in the Navy so its a weak spot! Haha


----------



## zmzerbe

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Pms8w-CjL._SY300_.jpg

It's Nautica Kids brand and the color or style is called "Zachary". Originally we had picked out a cute baby looney tunes bed set, but my husband's name is "Zachary" so when his parents found the bedding they said they had to buy it because it was 'fate'. Which was fine for me because I liked it way better anyways lol!

and Please tell your Husband Thank you for serving!


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's very cute!!! 

This was my sons, we picked it because at the time my husband was Aircrew in the Navy so it was just perfect for us :)
https://i.imgur.com/e5gRE6Dl.jpg

I will gladly tell him :)


----------



## zmzerbe

That is super cute tooo! Why does everything baby related have to be so cute? It makes it so hard to make decisions hahaha. We are actually currently trying to think of what kind of theme we want my son's room to be now that he is out of the crib and into a twin bed. He loves cars and basically anything with an engine. He also loves the penguins of Madagascar and minions. DH wants to do a DC superhero theme though.


----------



## NavyLadybug

My sons is still planes, but its now a Navy & Gold color theme now that he's in his toddler bed.

We're a Marvel family LOL My sons name was actually inspired by my love of Magneto and Wolverine!


----------



## zmzerbe

HAHA That's so awesome! DH Desperately wants another boy so we can name him Bruce Wayne... I told him that wasn't happening. We like marvel too, just not as much as DC. We actually have a huge magneto statue thing that dh got from a family member a long time ago. It's probably about 1.5-2ft tall.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So jealous of the Magneto statue!! I actually do know a baby named Bruce Wayne, but his parents (somehow) didn't realize that it was Batman's name until like a week after he was born when they asked why everyone kept calling him Batman LOL They chose the name though because the father was named Bruce and the mothers father was named Wayne.


----------



## zmzerbe

That's probably one of the funniest things I've ever heard! That is going to be one cool kid though... Everyone knows we like batman enough that they would never believe us if we 'accidentally' named our kid Bruce Wayne hahahaha, even though our last name is Zerbe and I personally think Bruce Wayne Zerbe has an awesome ring to it.


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLady, I hope you don't mind but I'm going to use your signature as inspiration for mine! Love how yours looks.


----------



## NavyLadybug

It does have a nice ring to it! And no of course not :D


----------



## zmzerbe

See, it's not exactly the same, but you can see where the inspiration came from haha


----------



## haiyouguize

Hello ladies, hoping I can join you. 

This is my third pregnancy, the first two were chemical pregnancies, the first in 2011, the second last month, actually.

I'm 4w4d, so I am guessing my due date would be April 16th, according to Fertility Friend. If this works out, we plan on not finding out the gender until birth.

I am extremely cautious given my history, and my numbers this time around. At 13 dpo my hcg was just 20, and my progesterone was 11 (which I think is too low). At 16 dpo hcg was 109, and at 18 (today) it was 250. So my numbers are doubling, but the doubling time between the last two slowed down. 

I am just taking it one day at a time and trying to enjoy every day I am pregnant.


----------



## Sophie2015

Welcome haiyouguize!! I too am "cautiously" pregnant. And am failing miserably at enjoying this one. Lol. Sending you loads of sticky baby dust. Any idea when you'll have your first ultrasound?


----------



## haiyouguize

I go in next Friday for initial labwork (whatever that is) and to schedule the sonogram, so no idea yet! I just hope I make it that far!


----------



## Sophie2015

Think positive!!!


----------



## jtink28

hey girls, i don't know how i didn't see this thread before - i'm on the other April thread too. navy, kozmikitten, hi!! :)

my DD is april 7th - i have my first 6 week scan on friday. hoping to see that heartbeat. i'll have to get caught up on this thread now! :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cute siggy Zmzerbe!

Welcome, haiyouguize! It's normal for the double time to slow slightly as your numbers climb, you numbers are looking FANTASTIC and the double between that last two were perfection! As far as Progesterone, you are the bare minimum of what most Dr's like to see as normal for this stage which is between 11 and 20+. I was only at 5 and so I was put on Crinone 8% (Progesterone). Perhaps ask your Dr about starting the same, or supplementing with OTC Natural Progesterone Cream. Initial labwork (for my Dr) is iron level, HCG, TSH, White Cell Counts and other miscellaneous "mineral" tests to make sure you aren't vitamin deficient :) Your Dr may not do the EXACT same tests, but they're usually very similar. Expect to have about 8-12 vials taken if you haven't had the initial blood work done before. 

HI, JTINK!!!


----------



## babyjan

Hey all I hope I can join you all :) 
EDD going by LMP: 9/4/2016 
Long story below lol


Spoiler
I've been lurking on here and the other pregnancy April thread for a while now but feel sooo scared to join! Almost like if I join something is gonna go wrong iykwim? Silly I know! 

So anyways I have a 3 year old boy that was conceived within a few weeks! Once I had him I went on BC when he was 10 months old the depo shot back in 2012 November. I didn't go back for second shot and began ntnp from then on however I had no period! Period returned August 2013 and we were trying ever since with 2 bfps last year which ended in early miscarriages! I was devasted and seen my Dr a few times asking for help it wasn't till last cycle that she decided she would do some bloodwork! At this point I had already given up trying and stopped using opks and caring about bding on the right time! I even stopped my conception vitamins months ago! 

So last cycle I was fasting as it was the month of ramadan and started on my bloodwork to find out if I'm ovulating etc OH had already got a SA done which came back ok! I had done my day 8 and 21 bloods and because I missed day 2-4 I was told to wait for AF to get them done on my next cycle.

So anyways because I had loooads of cheapies left I decided to test around 7/8dpo and got bfn BUT on 9/10dpo I got a really faint line!! I just couldn't believe it so I ran to the store but didn't get to test till midnight with only 2 hour old which confirmed :bfp: I was soooooo happy but extremely nervous understandbly! So what follows was continuous testing! I used my first digi at 14dpo and got 2-3 weeks I was over the moon and my frer was darker than control line!

Ever since my lines have been progressing nicely! I'm still testing till now because I'm mad like that! I got 3+ yesterday at 5 weeks 4 days! 

I barely have many symtoms unlike my son pregnancy which does worry me a little, at this point with my son pregnancy I had slight headaches and sore boobs! My boobs now feel completely normal but maybe that's down to the fact I breastfed for over 2 years and there less sensitive now? Maybe? LOL! Right now I get a bit nausea in the mornings when I'm hungry especially! The real morning sickness which consisted of constant dizziness, headaches, nausea and vomiting didn't kick off till I was 6 weeks with my son so hopefully that should start soon (I can't believe I'm desperate to be sick :haha:)

I'm trying to remain positive but I'm sick with worry! All I think about is something potentially going wrong! I finally got the courage to ring my dr and I have my first booking in appointment September 2nd when I should be around 8 weeks! My Dr told me last time that when I conceive again she would send me for early scan so hopefully by then she does and get to see my baby! 

It's been 10 months since my loss and I'm praying soooo hard for a sticky! With my chemical my period arrived on time and lines went faint just before I began bleeding! This time I'm almost 2 weeks late so I'm trying to be positive about this all! OH is happy but still nervous just as I am. 

This has been a long road with many down moments and I'm praying that we all get to meet our babies in April 2016! My lil boy is desperate for a sibling, it always brings tears to my eyes when he says 'mummy, I want you to have a baby' :cry: he always says he wants 'A baby boy!' But I really don't mind what I have right now as long as I get to meet him/her in April God willing :) 

(I'm so sorry for the essay!) I look forward to sharing this experience with you all xxx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome babyjan! Congrats on the :bfp: ! So exciting! FXd that it's a sticky bean! What team are rooting for?


----------



## babyjan

Hmmm with my son I was team yellow but not by choice the sonographer just couldn't tell lol! This time I hope we find out but I have no preference right now so team purple maybe? X


----------



## haiyouguize

Welcome babyjan! I could have written your post myself! We are feeling the exact same way. I'm so nervous and scared! Good thoughts to us both!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome haiyou and babyjan!! Happy to have you here in our "tentatively excited" April thread! :)

HI JTINK! SO happy to see you here!


This morning I woke up feeling a little pukey because I was hungry. I thought that was maybe a good sign? I mean, I am not even 4wks yet. So I dont really know.
But I took another test (I KNOW I should really stop taking them and try to relax) and it was slightly lighter than yesterday evenings' test. I have been getting darker tests in the evening and lighter ones with fmu. Not really sure what/if that means anything?....


----------



## NavyLadybug

Kozmik, darkness of tests aren't good to tell progression because a lot of factors can influence it.


AFM: Only picture I could get of my scan. They aren't allowed to tell me anything so I snuck a video..... Should get results in a few hour. I believe I see a fetal pole and yolk near the top,of the sac. I hope I do anyway
https://i.imgur.com/G1RDWqo.png


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for sharing your sneaky pic, Navy! Hoping to get a great update from you soon!


----------



## haiyouguize

Oooh! Hoping to hear good things about your scan! 

I got my progesterone back from yesterday, it went up from 11 to 13, so I hope that's okay!


----------



## KozmikKitten

OK so - advice needed! 
I have been seen for my last two pregnancies (both m/c's, and one D&C) by a different MD than the one that delivered my son. 
But my hubby and I decided to switch back to the MD that delivered my son.
So I just called there to schedule an appt and they cant get me in until Sept 14, and that is not even with the MD, its with a nurse educator. 
I feel like if I called the MD that saw me for the two m/cs, she would want me in soon and would likely do an ultrasound, even before I can get in with my old MD. 

What would you guys do? Is it in poor taste to "use" one doctor for an initial visit and likely an ultrasound, and then switch providers? Ugh...it sounds so dishonest.


----------



## zmzerbe

Haiyouguize, jtink28m babyjan - welcome! 

And to address the 'cautiously expecting' thing and not being able to 'enjoy' the pregnancy at the moment, This is how my attitude was with the three losses I had. I was so worried every time I would get a :bfp: but this time around I have put that behind me. I figured that if this is the one, god will let everything happen the way it's supposed to happen.

I think a mixture of that and the fact that I am further along now than I was with all three of my losses, has really let me relax a lot more and be happy that I'm pregnant and let the stress melt away (a little bit anyways lol). 

Navylady - I hope everything went well! When I went in for my 6 week scan you could barely see anything and I was terrified... then she said, "oh wait, I think that's a yolk sac..." and then was able to find something inside that measured to be 6w0d. 

KozmikKitten - I'm thinking maybe just a faulty pregnancy test honestly. There are boxes of tests that I could take 3 with the same urine sample and they all have different darkness to the lines. And about the 'using one doctor' thing is something I would do... and did. The people at my normal practice don't do ultrasounds until 20 weeks for the anatomy scan. I basically lied about not knowing how far along I was to my pcp and used them to schedule me an early scan.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Results are less than ideal. Quant last week was 950 and today was 5000 but it should have been 15000. They saw a yolk sac but no fetal pole. They put me at 5+1 with an EDD of April 13th. It's impossible for me to have gotten a positive test when I did if I was that far. Repeat ultrasound on the 28th if I don't start bleeding.
I'm basically measuring a week behind and my levels aren't doubling like they should, they're taking 2x as long to double than they should. They told me to be ready.


----------



## Lala77

I will be praying for you. I really hope things turn out ok.


----------



## haiyouguize

Praying!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Oh Navy I'm sorry it wasnt great news. I'll definitely be staying hopeful and praying for you! I wish you didnt have to wait 2 weeks for another scan.


----------



## zmzerbe

I really hope all works out for you Navy!! I'm sorry that today you got less than ideal news, but there is still hope. Try to stay positive <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies, I need some advice, big time. One of the Drs in my OBs office (who doesn't see me) had my nurse call me and wants me to stop taking my progesterone. What should I do? My progesterone was so low, I don't think I should stop.


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy- This happened to me last year. The progesterone will delay a mc if you keep taking it. You may not mc at all while you are still on it. Progesterone is what prevents bleeding. I had to stop mine in an effort to bring on a mc. You need to be certain you agree with their ultrasound results before you stop taking it. 
I'm very sorry you are going thru this. I did this exact same thing twice last year.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Well until I have confirmation that my gestational sac and yolk/fetal pole isn't growing and that there's no heart beat and my HCG is falling, Ill stay on it. I won't stop it until I'm 100% certain of a loss

Because as of right now there is growth and progress, albeit a bit slow.


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy- Exactly. I didn't stop mine until after several scans with the same result.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks for the help, Sophie


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy- I hope your little bean proves them wrong!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I do too. I don't know how i'll handle another loss


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy- I completely understand. Both my preg last year were losses. Sadly very similar to what you are going thru now. I've never had a good ultrasound. They only bring bad news. So I can't help but dread my ultrasound on Monday. I don't know if I can survive losing a 3rd. I am praying for you. I know it's little comfort. Just know I understand and I'm here. *big hugs*


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm hoping your ultrasound shows a nice, strong little bean!!! :big hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - So sorry to hear about the news your nurse gave you... I agree, I wouldn't stop taking it until you know FOR SURE. It almost sounds like the doc doesn't want to deal with it :( I sure hope you're little peanut shows them all wrong!

Sophie - I'll be thinking about you this weekend and sending good vibes this weekend. Let us know how it goes on monday.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I honestly have no idea how I'm going to survive the next two weeks of not knowing if my pregnancy is viable. It's been less than 24 hours and I'm already feeling like I should be in the nut house. I haven't slept at all, I can't get myself to eat. I'm just..... idk. Lost? Numb? Idk honestly, I just can't bear the thought of a 6th loss.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - I'm so so sorry you are going through this yet again. I dont know anything about progesterone - I've never even had it checked for any of my pregnancies. But it sounds like Sophie gave you some strong advice. You are still in my thoughts. 

Sophie - keep us updated; I really hope your u/s goes perfectly on Monday.


----------



## zmzerbe

My dr's office has never checked progesterone levels either... I guess that's just not how they roll there.


----------



## Lala77

I am so nervous about my ultra sound on Monday ... I have been crying a lot over the past few days and I'm so nervous it's PMS. I always cry a few days before my period. I don't remember crying during my 1 viable pregnancy. Everytime I go to pee ... I hold my breath before I wipe (TMI? Sorry.)

Navy... We are all there with you over the next two weeks. I cannot imagine the stress you are under.

Sophie ... Fingers crossed for both of us on Monday. I found out I probably won't have a HB by then. I should have a HB by 8/21 ... That is if everything is OK.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala, crying and becoming emotional is a good sign of pregnancy!! Every pregnancy is different so you may experience none, all or some of the symptoms you did in your last pregnancy :)


Zmzerbe and Kozmik, they usually don't test Progesterone unless you've have 3+ recurrant MCs or you have hormonal/thyroid issue. At least thats how my Dr does it


----------



## jtink28

so I have a tipped uterus, and it was hard to see things clearly. At first all we saw was a yolk sac and I was so bummed and worried. She moved things around, then blurted out that she saw a tiny heartbeat! I saw it too and then burst into tears. No pictures, it was too blurry, but she said that it looks good for exactly 6 weeks and we are lucky to see a heartbeat that early. I go back next Friday for another scan


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo for heartbeat and another scan! Was your Dr concerned over the tipped uterus? Usually they aren't though


----------



## jtink28

No, I've always had a tipped uterus..he said like 30% of women have them and it's totally normal.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ahh, great then! Glad its nothing of concern!

Just got the news that my husband is leaving on Monday (He's in the Navy) and won't be back til mid-late Nov when I'm (hopefully) about 20 weeks. This isn't good, as I know I will be on bed rest by week 12 if I make it that far and with a toddler and no family and friends here in VA, that makes bed rest impossible. I also don't drive due to my anxiety disorder and medication so that makes it even harder because normally we can prepare and find a way to get places, but with such short notice, we have nothing in the workings.


----------



## KozmikKitten

jtink - that is great news! I'm so happy your first scan went so well! 

Navy - I have had 3 m/cs, two which were back to back. The MD still doesnt seem to want to check it. Not sure, but I try not to worry about it (although I worry about everything pregnancy related)

lala - I basically panic every time I wipe too, expecting to see red. :/ Just comes with our territory of preg after loss I think.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Usually they only test if you have 3 back to back sadly. I wish they didn't, because its a loss that possibly could have been prevented.


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink - YAY for good scans!! That's great news!

Navy - All my people do is ask how many times I've been pregnant and how many kids I've had. At my scan they asked and I said This is my fifth time being pregnant and I have one toddler. They still didn't do anything. And I swear my doctors don't look at previous records because none of them ever seem to know anything about me.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Then push for it zmzerbe!! Sometimes you just have to insist and tell them your concerns and usually, if nothing else, they'll do it to shut you up and you can have the answers.


----------



## zmzerbe

Very true! They did do blood tests with the first visit to confirm pregnancy and they took quite a few vials so I'm sure it was the 'initial' blood work. I am curious if they have those levels listed from that bloodwork. I will push to have bloodwork again during my next visit to make sure.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Make sure you ask specifically for a Progesterone test. Initial blood work is usually just HCG and minerals to make sure you aren't deficient. And usually they do indeed that the levels listed for the tests. Mine does anyway.


----------



## zmzerbe

Oh ok, I called the hospital and they said they are going to fax over my bloodwork results so I will at least have them.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala77 said:


> I am so nervous about my ultra sound on Monday ... I have been crying a lot over the past few days and I'm so nervous it's PMS. I always cry a few days before my period. I don't remember crying during my 1 viable pregnancy. Everytime I go to pee ... I hold my breath before I wipe (TMI? Sorry.)
> 
> Navy... We are all there with you over the next two weeks. I cannot imagine the stress you are under.
> 
> Sophie ... Fingers crossed for both of us on Monday. I found out I probably won't have a HB by then. I should have a HB by 8/21 ... That is if everything is OK.

Why won't you have a HB by Monday? I too am worried and hold my breath when I wipe. I've also been irritable the last few days which is like pms for me. And now the headache that won't quit. It feels just like my hormone withdrawal headaches I got before my mmc's and after them as well. &#128531;


----------



## Lala77

My LMP is 07/06/15 but my ovulation date was 07/24/2915 ... So by LMP I'm at 6 weeks but at ovulation I'm more like 5 weeks 2 days. So I most likely won't get a HB.


----------



## Sophie2015

Ah. Well at least you know that going in Lala. 

I don't think my breasts are as sore today and I've FREAKED OUT convinced I'm losing this baby.


----------



## zmzerbe

Sophie2015 said:


> Ah. Well at least you know that going in Lala.
> 
> I don't think my breasts are as sore today and I've FREAKED OUT convinced I'm losing this baby.

:( Please don't think like that. Stressing can make things so much worse. Instead of focusing on whether or not you are losing the baby, enjoy whatever time you get with this baby and think positive thoughts <3


----------



## Sophie2015

Zmzerbe- I'm trying. I put a bra on for an hour and when I took it off they felt more sore. I need to quit looking for things I know. It's just so hard because I had no real signs that my other 2 had died. And I feel like that's my pattern. I need to remember this pregnancy is a new one and doesn't have to end like the other 2 did. 
But it sure is nice to have you girls to talk to and lift me up &#128522;


----------



## Lala77

Today we are pregnant ... Today we are happy. I will try if everyone else will try &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLady- You are quiet. You holding up okay? I know your wait is excruciating. I did it twice last year. The first time for 3 weeks. The second time for 5 weeks. It's a hell like no other.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, thank you, Sophie. Sorry ladies, I was just spending some time with my husband before he has to leave on Monday. I'm trying to take my mind off of everything for at least the weekend. My symptoms are dropping off one by one and I'm honestly trying not to think about it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm trying to stay upbeat so I bought 2 blankets and baby book (all gender neutral but still fitting our theme which is Mint Green, Grey/White and Pastel Orange with Foxes and Owls) and I also found the diaper bag I want if the baby is a girl. It's helped bring my mood up a bit. I know its probably dumb to buy them but I couldn't help myself. 

Blanket #1 (Ordered it off Amazon)
https://i.imgur.com/T91LYsc.jpg?1

Blanket #2 (From Walmart)
https://i.imgur.com/KRFvsSy.jpg

Baby Book (Also from Walmart)
https://i.imgur.com/6vRqn4T.jpg


Diaper Bag We Want For a Girl (On Amazon)
https://i.imgur.com/QvHgn7V.jpg


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hello ladies, would it be all right if I joined this group also?

I just found out that I am pregnant again. I'm worried because this is suppose to be my wait cycle after d&c. I had one on July 2nd because my very first pregnancy ever didn't make it past 7 weeks. 

Another thing that has me worried is I didn't ovulate until CD 28. I don't hear good things about pregnancies from late ovulation. 

My due date (according to the calculators) will be around April 19th. 

I really hope this is my sticky rainbow baby.


----------



## Sophie2015

Starting to spot brown. I have a feeling I'm out. I don't know how to handle my first 3 pregnancies ending in losses if I lose this one too.


----------



## Lala77

Oh Sophie ... They keep telling me spotting brown is ok ... I spotted for a few days and then it stopped. Monday will be our big day!

Navy, I will be hoping with you over the next few weeks.

So ... I have a little bit of a delicate question. :0( so my DH asked me when I might feel comfortable enough to DTD again. My initial reaction was like ummmm ... 9 months from now!!! I feel terrible but after 2 MCs and my uterus feeling a slight soreness most of the time, I cannot imagine trying to DTD. Thoughts?


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- DH and I agreed to wait until.... I just couldn't do it. And I'm glad I didn't now after this mornings spotting. But DTD is supposed to be perfectly fine. So hard to feel comfortable though after multiple mc


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome NDTaber9211!! Hopefully everything works out! I got pregnant this time 3 weeks after a MMC.

Sophie, Brown blood means old blood and I had bright red spotting with DS and everything is fine. I know it's hard but try not to worry until the ultrasound shows answers :(

Lala, we dtd fairly often til I was out on Progesterone which made my libido plummet. It can cause some red spotting so if you spot within 48 hours of dtd then it's likely from that. I know it can be nerve wracking but sex can't actually cause a MC. Any spotting from it is from broken capillaries in the cervix since its so filled with blood right now.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have a friend who bled horribly through out almost get entire pregnancy. Her beautiful baby girl just turned 1. We all have to remember just because things are happening didn't mean we are out. These little beans are snuggling in and going to become adorable babies.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Very good point Taber! Sadly most if us here have had recurrent MCs and it makes it hard. My Drs already suspect I'm in the beginning of my 6th loss. 

What team are you dear :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've only suffered one loss but it took me 4 years to get there. We were told the chances of us conceiving naturally were less than 10%. It's been such a long, hard road I can't help but think positive. I'm where I never thought I would be. I'm terrified I'm going to lose this baby too but I'm hoping staying positive will help.... Even though it's way easier said than done. 

I really hope your doctor is wrong. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything works out for you Navy.

I'm team blue. I'll be so happy with either but definitely want a little boy :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

And that's a wonderful attitude!! Don't ever lose it!


----------



## Sophie2015

No more spotting. No cramps. BBT still up and boobs still swollen and sore. Trying to just "be pregnant" til I know more on Monday.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Glad there's been no more spotting, Sophie! Can't wait til your US on Mon!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So, I tried to wear pants....they fit me last week just fine but now they hurt my uterus. I've lost 4lbs since last week lol They still fit fine but they put pressure on me there and it hurts. So I'll take as a sign my uterus is growing. It never grew last time cause my levels never get higher than 2100 by nearly 9 weeks which was obviously way to low.


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey ladies can I join you? I am 5 weeks 1 day, after loss at 10 weeks in December. Hopefully we will get to hold our first baby this time!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello Firsttimer!! When is your EDD? What team are you on?


----------



## NavyLadybug

LADIES!!! I know its early (though for me it's never to early to start stocking up on these) but if you have Amazon Prime, you can get 50% off Diaper and Wipes!!!! I paid 6$ for 650 wipes (normally 15-20$ in store) and I paid 13$ for nearly 200 diapers (normally 50$+ in store!!!) Just want to share it with you!!!!

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/browse.ht...de=12522836011


----------



## Sophie2015

Well girls. My breast tenderness is almost completely gone. So are my cramps and I haven't spotted since that trace amount over 24 hours ago. But my bbt is still climbing. I've been 98.5-98.6 since 4 weeks or so. 98.7 yesterday. 98.99 today. Thoughts?! 
Personally I think tomorrow's ultrasound will not be good.


----------



## NavyLadybug

With your BBT climbing I think you're fine! It's normal for symptoms to fluxuate and disappear only to come back days or even weeks later! My breast/nipple pains have been doing that, some days there's none and others it feels like they've been punched!


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLady- I hope you're right! How are you holding up?


----------



## haiyouguize

Hoping for good results for you tomorrow, Sophie!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm holding up ok, the Baby Shopping Therapy is helping lol 

FXd for you so much tomorrow Sophie. what time is your appt?


----------



## firsttimer123

My Edd is a April 16!... Have another beta tomorrow, was 2400 weds, so hopefully close to 10,000...


----------



## ksierra44

Hey can I join ladies? I'm trying not to worry and already told people i'm pregnant mostly so that they'll pray.


----------



## jtink28

navy, your link isn't working and i can't find the 50% off diapers anywhere??


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLady- my appt is at 1pm


----------



## KozmikKitten

welcome firsttimer - I might remember you from December - I lost mine at 10 weeks in Dec as well. Stay strong and positive - I know its hard! 

welcome ksierra - happy to have you here with us! You can never have too many people praying for you! 

Good luck to both ladies with scans tomorrow! I really hope its great news for both of you!


AFM - I totally understand how you feel, Sophie - today I didnt have any nausea and I had it the last 2 days. And my breasts are still not sore or tender. I am only 4 wks 1 day, not sure if its too early for those symptoms but I feel like I had sore breasts early with my last pregnancy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome ksierra! What team are you on, doll?

Firsttimer, thats an amazing first beta! Hopefully its nice and high tomorrow! What team are you on dear?

Jtink, I re-clicked it and apparently it expired already :( Which sucks cause I wanted to get more :( but with Amazon Mom you get can 20% off ALL the time.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just bought a doppler even though I won't be able to use it for AT LEAST 3 more weeks at minimum (if at all).......

Temptation: 1 (ok, more like 100)
Will Power: 0


----------



## Lala77

Hey guys ... Well I had my U/S and he said I'm right where I should be for 5 weeks 3 days pregnant ... There was a sac and all that good stuff ... No HB but he said that is normal. Definitely not ectopic ... It was in the right place. He could even tell it was my left ovary that did the job. I'm doing the big waiting game today for my HCG, TSH, and Progesterone levels. Please send some positive energy my way. 

Thinking about you too Soph!! Keep us posted, please!!! I'm sending good energy your way +++++++++++


----------



## NDTaber9211

Most people I talk to say they didn't really get any symptoms until at least 6 weeks. 

I had someone bring up the fact hcg can stay in your system for 6 weeks after d&c so I'm freaking out a bit. The lines on my tests are getting darker so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm calling the drs first thing this morning to see what they say. I'm going to be so crushed if this is all a mistake and I'm not even pregnant....


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful, Lala!!!! Did he say you implanted on the left side as well? According to Ramzi's theory, that means a little girl haha :)

Taber, did you have your quants monitored afterwards? I had to and my HCG was out of my system by 2 days after I stopped bleeding (which was roughly 2 weeks from the first day of bleeding to the day of my 0 HCG results)

Sophie, FX'd for your US today!


----------



## NDTaber9211

No they didn't monitor me at all. I only bled for about 2 days after the procedure and that's it. I had ewcm plus other ovulation signs around July 29th. I spotted Aug 12th which made me think af was starting since we weren't trying this cycle. I took a tests a couple days later and got the bfp. 

I'm hoping all the hcg was out and this is a new bean.


Lala that's wonderful news!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would definitely think with a D&C and such a short bleed that your HCG dropped to zero. I had a natural MMC (which is why I bled so long) but with D&C the HCG is usually out much quicker. Call your DR asap and start your prenatal care since its so soon after a loss.


----------



## NDTaber9211

The internet is what has me worried. I'm finding so many women saying it took them 4-6 weeks to get the hcg out of their system. Google is the devil! :haha: My hcg progression pics have me feeling better. You can definitely see them getting darker. Top, middle, and bottom all fmu. The other 2 were holding it 2-3 hours during the day.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3982_1_1.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zmzerbe

Sorry ladies, I've been so quiet all weekend. I blame it on constantly being sick and super tired. I could not get out of bed and I've not been able to stomach anything. I haven't been vomiting, just super nauseous. I have to keep telling myself though that it's a good thing... And good luck today ladies with your scans! I hope it brings all good news.

Welcome everyone that's new to the thread too <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Definitely new HCG Taber!!

Sorry your so sick Zmzerbe!

My right breast is hurting so bad that the pain is travelling into my shoulder and upper arm. Had an US not already ruled out Ectopic I'd have started freaking out


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Definitely new HCG Taber!!
> 
> Sorry your so sick Zmzerbe!
> 
> My right breast is hurting so bad that the pain is travelling into my shoulder and upper arm. Had an US not already ruled out Ectopic I'd have started freaking out

Thanks, like I said though, I have to be positive about it haha!

And I thought my breasts weren't sore anymore until my toddler wanted to use me as a jungle gym! Oh man was I wrong!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've got a migraine brewing too, but I have those alot so Idk if its just me or if its an actual pregnancy symptom LOL


----------



## zmzerbe

Ugh, I hate that. I have them every once in a while when I'm not pregnant but I had one a couple of weeks ago that lasted a few days and it was torture. I still had to go to work and everything and it was just terrible being in the office lights all day.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I have at least one 2-4 day one a week, I'm lucky if I go two weeks without one. :/


----------



## firsttimer123

Lol how do I know what team I am on?? My due date is April 16! Had my beta today at 5 weeks + 2 and it was 13,200 so still doubling nicely. Anyone else tracking and have numbers to compare? I feel like these tests get me through the week... Time is going slowly


----------



## Sophie2015

HR 120 !!! Measuring perfect. 6.3 weeks. Praise God!!!


----------



## Lala77

Sophie2015 said:


> HR 120 !!! Measuring perfect. 6.3 weeks. Praise God!!!

Awesome Sophie!!!! I hope things keep going well! Btw... What was your LMP and date of ovulation? I'm just curious.


----------



## zmzerbe

Sophie2015 said:


> HR 120 !!! Measuring perfect. 6.3 weeks. Praise God!!!

Awesome, Awesome, Awesome news! SO happy to hear it Sophie!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

firsttimer123 said:


> Lol how do I know what team I am on?? My due date is April 16! Had my beta today at 5 weeks + 2 and it was 13,200 so still doubling nicely. Anyone else tracking and have numbers to compare? I feel like these tests get me through the week... Time is going slowly

If you look at the first post in the thread it explains. I could have it wrong, but Team Pink is hoping for a girl, blue is hoping for a boy, purple is either one or one of each if you're expecting multiples (I could be making that last part up) team yellow is you're not going to find out until birth and team green is you don't know if you're going to find the gender out or not.


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> I have at least one 2-4 day one a week, I'm lucky if I go two weeks without one. :/

:( That sounds torturous... I don't know how you even put up with that. I normally get one 1-2 times a month and it lasts for a solid day and a half. When is your scan today btw?


----------



## Lala77

HCG 7798 (more than doubling, Yeah!!!)
Progesterone 17
View of yolk sac on US

DOC SAYS ALL IS GOOD SO FAR ... progesterone made me nervous ... It dropped a point... They said it's ok ... They are monitoring and it's still within normal levels


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala77 said:


> Sophie2015 said:
> 
> 
> HR 120 !!! Measuring perfect. 6.3 weeks. Praise God!!!
> 
> Awesome Sophie!!!! I hope things keep going well! Btw... What was your LMP and date of ovulation? I'm just curious.Click to expand...

My IUI was July 16. I ovulated July 17. RE is basing my due date from that. 

Thank you girls. It feels real now. 6.3 today!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

firsttimer123 said:


> Lol how do I know what team I am on?? My due date is April 16! Had my beta today at 5 weeks + 2 and it was 13,200 so still doubling nicely. Anyone else tracking and have numbers to compare? I feel like these tests get me through the week... Time is going slowly


Look at the color guide on the first page, first post :) All of what Zmzerbe said :)


Sophie WONDERFUL!!!!!! So exciting! You must be so relieved!

Zmzerbe, my next scan isn't til the 28th


Lala, WOOHOO!!! So awesome!


----------



## ksierra44

Hey ladies i got my 1st HCG and Progesterone results from 3 weeks 5 days
Hcg - 117
Prog. -51.55

Ill find out tomorrow afternoon or wednesday what my results from today are (4 weeks 1 day)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Can't wait to see your new numbers, I bet they're great, thats a really good progesterone number!


----------



## ksierra44

Oh no Its not negative lol. The nurse said i should still keep taking the progesterone they gave me even though that level is without thr meds. Oh well whatever helps! I hope they call me tomorrow not Wednesday


----------



## ksierra44

Congrats Sophie that's great!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure they will be great!!!

AFM: My next US and appt is the 28th to check viability. My breasts have been very sore and I'm extremely tired and I feel like I'm having stretching pain in my pelvic/pubic area so I'm hoping they are all good signs that baby is growing and we can see at least a measurement of 7+1 at my next appt. My numbers still terrify me at how slow they are (80+ hours to double) along with the fact that I'm measuring a week behind, so we will see.


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - Huh, I guess I thought yours was today lol, as you can see pregnancy brain is already kicking in full force for me.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Nope, several people had appts today for one thing or another but not me LOL 

Tip: Blame EVERYTHING on the pregnancy LOL Hahaha jk jk


----------



## ksierra44

Oh and I'm team blue


----------



## zmzerbe

Oh trust me I have already started!! hahahaha

One thing I feel bad about though, the cat box. In December I convinced DH to let me get a kitten and now we have this beastly orange giant that drops the biggest and smelliest bombs in the litter box. I always used to clean the cat box because he is MY cat, DH HATES my cat. Now that I'm pregnant he has to do it and now I feel bad hahaha.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh yeah, litter is a no-no.

I caved so hard just now. Idk what the gender is (not even close obviously) or if this will even be my Rainbow. In my defense it was the LAST one and it matches our theme to a perfect T (At least 3 are gender neutral, sorta...)
https://i.imgur.com/oV7tSUO.png


----------



## firsttimer123

Okay guys I am team PINK!!! But my hubby is team blue haha how do you guys get scans before 7 weeks, my ob won't give me req until 7 :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Firsttimer: Most of us here have either had 3+ miscarriages, see a high risk OB or have some sort of condition and some other are just lucky with awesome Drs. As great as it is to see the bean so soon, it comes at a steep price sadly :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG ladies, I have NO SELF CONTROL. I Did it again, TWICE!!! DH is going to kill me....

https://i.imgur.com/p2DEV1s.png
https://i.imgur.com/WK85DmC.png


----------



## firsttimer123

I am seeing a fertility specialist but they won't do it until 7 weeks so frustrating although they track my hcgs... Don't feel guilty I have bought quite a bit as well plus stuff from my loss... Baby over load


----------



## NavyLadybug

Honestly, 7 weeks is still very early, many women don't get one until 12 weeks at the earliest and many more don't get one til 20 weeks. 


Did it a third time........ dear lord someone stop me XD
https://i.imgur.com/7O2m8nc.png


----------



## Sophie2015

My doctors - RE and OB- scan me from 6 weeks on every week. I'd die otherwise. 

Congrats on all the good betas and scans today!! 

Navy- I gotta catch up. I've never bought a single thing for any of my pregnancies. But I promised this little bean a stuffed animal of some sort for a good HR today!


----------



## firsttimer123

Every week! So lucky! Two more weeks for me hopefully time flies


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awww, you go get that little bean their stuffed animal immediately!!! And maybe an outfit or two ;) LOL


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLadybug said:


> Awww, you go get that little bean their stuffed animal immediately!!! And maybe an outfit or two ;) LOL

Navy- I will. I'm praying your little bean catches up soon!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hope so too. I'm honestly preparing myself to put the baby clothes away in the closet. But I'm hoping I won't have too.


----------



## Sophie2015

firsttimer123 said:


> Every week! So lucky! Two more weeks for me hopefully time flies

I hope it does too!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

NavyLadybug- I think little bean is ok and will look cute as hell in those clothes. Fx for your next scan.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Taber. :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Someone take my computer and card away from me :wacko::dohh:
https://i.imgur.com/NmbdAi1.png
https://i.imgur.com/Y161sDs.png


----------



## zmzerbe

OMG Navy those clothes are so damn cute! I think I saw that outfit set at our carter's a little while back while looking for a friend. DS already has wayyyy too many clothes so I never caved in and bought them for him. And don't feel guilty about buying clothes, I was at my favorite little consignment shop the other day and found some little girl's nb outfits that were absolutely TO DIE FOR!!! and I bought them lol... 

My excuse was that we don't think we are finding out the gender and we have a ton of little boy's clothes from our son so I have to get some girls stuff just in case.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - I love all the little foxes! They are so cute! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!

firsttimer - I dont think I'll be getting a scan until around 10 weeks. I dont have my first initial nurse visit until I'm 8+2. I could probably get in sooner at a different clinic, but I guess it doesnt change the outcome whether I get scanned at 7 weeks or 10. Last time I got scanned at 8+2 and saw a HB - thought everything was great, and then still lost the baby. I think seeing the HB actually made the m/c worse emotionally. 10 weeks is soooo far away though....


----------



## NavyLadybug

It fits with our theme soooo perfectly and they are unisex to me (even though they say they are for boys, Mint has always been a unisex color for me) I did buy one each of the boy and girl specific outfits, but if its a girl I have a god son due in late Nov who can have the boy specific ones (the ones that say Handsome) and if it a boy I can give the girl specific outfit to my cousin who is having a baby girl around Xmas time. 

I THINK I've posted this here, but just in case, this is the bedding we are getting:
https://i.imgur.com/LtSVPLJ.jpg


----------



## firsttimer123

So cute!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How are we all doing today?


----------



## Sophie2015

Sleepy! Didn't sleep worth a crap today and have to work a 12 hr shift tonight.


----------



## ksierra44

August 14th hcg 117.9 3 weeks 5 days 
August 17th hcg 440.2 4 weeks 1 day


----------



## KozmikKitten

Those numbers look good ksierra! :)

I am doing ok. Didn't sleep at all last night, either! This pregnancy brain will not shut off. Wondering, worrying....Currently trying to figure out how I keep this from my bff at her birthday party on Fri night since we still aren't ready to tell. We will only be 5 weeks then.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ksierra, WONDERFUL numbers!!!! 

Kozmik, I feel you on the brain not shutting off and Sophie, I feel you on the sleepy!!!!


----------



## ksierra44

Its so hard not telling and people knew we were trying so anybody who has asked me if i was pregnant got me blushing like crazy and their answer. Im glad people know because i always follow up with please pray for me butit's super weird to bring it up and tell people when im so early and but then people get their feelings hurt that i haven't told them yet when some people know. It is crazy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

When we found out, we told our parents and grandparents. That's it. Ok, I told my best friend who supported me through my losses and TTC journey but other than that, we told no one. We haven't had trouble with it yet as far as wanting to tell people but as I get further I will probably have more trouble keeping it secret haha


----------



## KozmikKitten

I am totally expecting people to ask me if I'm pregnant yet, simply because they know we've been trying for so long. I havent quite figured out what my response will be yet...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just smile and shrug, Kozmik, and then walk away, it'll keep em wondering LOL


----------



## NDTaber9211

First hcg is at 426. I go in again Wednesday to see if it's doubled. I really hope everything looks good.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Great first number Taber!!!


----------



## firsttimer123

I am finally feeling nauseous! Lol and am happy about it! We had a housewRming last weekend and I just pretended to drink (hubby pretended to mix me them) I think you can just say we are hopeful for good news soon or something like that! I told my siblings and parents and best friend but no one else until at least scan... With my mmc, we told no one. So it was hard to then tell family and get the help we needed...


----------



## NavyLadybug

For me, it was always important to tell family such as parents and grandparents, the baby was their grandchild no matter the outcome and they deserve to know, thats just my take though. In my family, MCs and Stillborns are a big issue. My paternal grandmother had 8 (5 first trimester, 2 second trimester one of which was with twins, and one stillborn at 7 1/2 months. She only had one living child, my father, and he's dead now as well) and mother and maternal grandmother both had one. so the issue for us is honestly expected, we all hold our breath with each pregnancy, expecting the worst but hoping for the best. It's a sad reality for us, but it's ours and honestly, without that support system I would have broken down long ago.


----------



## firsttimer123

Yes nice to have ppl that understand... My sisters and mother all have never experienced mc so was hard for them to understand, luckily these forums exist


----------



## NavyLadybug

It can be hard for many people to understand and everyone handles it different. My mother and maternal grandmother weren't really supportive, they view it as something that happens and to just get over it as quickly as possible. My paternal grandmother however, was much more supportive and spoke to me about it and supported my therapy techniques proposed to my by my counselor, while my mother and maternal grandmother just brushed them off as being ridiculous. It hurt to know that they thought this, but with my paternal grandmothers help, i grieved properly each time and I still grieve.


----------



## jtink28

my stepmother was cruel about my mc and never even contacted me about it (she lives 2,000 miles away). no phone call, nothing. but none of my friends had ever had a miscarriage, and they were really awkward talking to me about it. i wished i'd never told them i was pregnant in the first place, that's why we are waiting this time.

the only person who was really kind about it was my grandmother's sister, who is in her 80's. (my grandmother passed away years ago). my aunt susan had one child, then tried for years in the 50's to have another, but had mc after mc. they finally adopted another child, and when i had my miscarriage she was so kind and understanding. but most people were very awkward.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's awful Jtink and I understand the awkwardness part, but it really is something hard to completely understand and empathize with if you haven't gone through it yourself.


----------



## KozmikKitten

After I had my first m/c back in 2011 I realized how unsupportive I had been to a couple friends who had let me know they had had a m/c. I got a lot of terrible comments with that one from friends who did not understand. Now that I've had 3 and I do not stay quiet about that, I have learned ways to help others get through. Unfortunately it is terrible what people will say when they don't understand. :/


----------



## zmzerbe

Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. I ended up being really busy at work and had to stay into the evening. I ended up putting in 10 hours yesterday :( I'm so tired now. 

Yesterday and today I feel like a completely different person than I have been the last week and a half... I've been so nauseous and it was getting worse and worse everyday and then I woke up yesterday completely fine. I got the tiniest bit sick yesterday afternoon but it went away quickly. It's very strange, I also feel fine again this morning.

I am anxious for my scan on monday too :( I can't believe it's only wednesday lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm so sorry for everyone who have had to deal with such horrible situations. I've only had 1 mmc at 7 weeks. The whole procedure went smoothly but it really messed me up emotionally. I can't even imagine what it's like to have it happen multiple times and/or father along. :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks Taber <3 And it doesn't matter if you lose one child or 12, you are still grieving the loss of a child regardless of how far along that baby was. I look at your situation though and have a similar though process, I think, "it must be tough losing a baby that far along" because all of my losses have been before 6 weeks. I am 7 weeks and a few days and I already feel so bonded to this baby that I couldn't imagine losing him/her.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm too scared to believe this pregnancy is real. Once I hear the heartbeat I think I'll ok.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Same here Taber, I'm honestly terrified of thinking it's real. I've already bonded with my baby, despite trying not to to much (as horrible as that sounds) for fear of losing it too. My husband is very supportive and upbeat, its always "you and the baby", "Magnus and the Baby" or "the Baby can have that"


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - that's how my husband is too. He is always including the baby in everything and it's so sweet. I still don't think he quite understands the whole miscarriage thing to be honest though. I don't think it has ever effected him emotionally, but he has always been there for support. 

Taber - They didn't find a heartbeat with my 6 week scan and I know that's awfully early anyways, but I can't help but hold my breath until I see if... I'm hoping it will be there on monday.


----------



## jtink28

zmzerbe, i'm sure the hb will be there. at my 6 week scan (i was 6w exactly), the doctor really had to dig around (it was painful!), and even then, the heartbeat was just a tiny flashing, and we only saw it for a minute. he was very shocked to see it that early, so i'm positive yours will be there monday!


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink28 said:


> zmzerbe, i'm sure the hb will be there. at my 6 week scan (i was 6w exactly), the doctor really had to dig around (it was painful!), and even then, the heartbeat was just a tiny flashing, and we only saw it for a minute. he was very shocked to see it that early, so i'm positive yours will be there monday!

Thank you so much :hugs: it means a lot to hear that. I struggle with anxiety on a daily basis so thinking everything with be alright is very hard sometimes.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm having no symptoms today and that has me nervous.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I feel you on the anxiety, Zmzerbe, I have GAD and PTSD and it makes it so hard some days to get my mind away from the upcoming ultrasound and the thought of no growth or heartbeat. 

Taber, that can be normal. This early, its normal to fluxuate :)


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> I feel you on the anxiety, Zmzerbe, I have GAD and PTSD and it makes it so hard some days to get my mind away from the upcoming ultrasound and the thought of no growth or heartbeat.
> 
> Taber, that can be normal. This early, its normal to fluxuate :)

PTSD is hard to live with. My grandma suffers a great deal from it and I definitely have it to some degree. In 2011 when hurricane Irene hit we lost our homes and our jobs and were basically stuck in the midst of the hurricane and it was a very terrifying experience. To this day I have a really hard time remaining calm during a rainstorm or when I see a river with a high water level. I won't even go swimming unless it's in a pool.


----------



## NavyLadybug

My grandmother does as well, she and I actually suffer from it for the same reasons even though they were 40 years apart. We both have it to a degree from our struggles with miscarriage, I get turned up into a panic at the sight of a positive test (despite wanting it so badly, which makes it very hard to deal with) or anything regarding something that could be wrong and we were both abused, her as an adult and I as a child, and so its made us both hermits and very socially "disabled" if you will. People think that PTSD is only for war (which is very misguided) and so it makes it hard to come out in the open with it if I'm having an attack or if I've been presented with a trigger.


----------



## zmzerbe

Yes, I understand that fully. My grandma was first diagnosed with it after an accident she had in an elevator actually. She used to be a psychiatrist in the VA hospital and she worked on the 19th floor or something and one day on her way home from work, the elevator got stuck between the 16th and 17th floor and after a few minutes just started free falling very quickly until it came to a stop on the 3rd floor (the floor numbers could be a little bit off) but since then she has been very socially disabled as you said. The hurricane definitely made it worse and in the last few years she seems to be almost unraveling because no one is taking her seriously or understanding what she is going through.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Omg that would terrify ANYONE, I don't even wanna think about that, I don't like elevators and stairwells to begin with.


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Omg that would terrify ANYONE, I don't even wanna think about that, I don't like elevators and stairwells to begin with.

Yes exactly. When she came to visit a school with me, the 'model' dorm room that they showed everyone was on the 7th floor and the group took the elevator but my gram walked all the way up the stairs. She WILL not take an elevator anymore.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I don't blame her one bit!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

OK Ladies - I have done it. I contacted a different OB office (the one that saw me for my last 2 m/c's) and they are seeing me for a "pregnancy confirmation" apt on Friday. I will be asking for progesterone testing and will ask for (but likely not get) hcg testing. Is there anything else I should ask for? 
Depending on how well the appointment goes, I might cancel the apt I have at the other clinic which is for 8+2


----------



## NavyLadybug

They should DEFINITELY do an HCG Quant, if you really push for it and explain your MCs and concerns usually they will give you a Progesterone test. Beg for it if you have to, if the results are fine then awesome, if its low then you'll be able to take pride in knowing you got something done that needed to be done.


----------



## NavyLadybug

EEEEE! Three of the clothing sets I bought arrived!!! The Boy Onesies, the Girl Pants and Shirt set and the unisex onesies and pant set!!!


----------



## babyjan

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm gonna catch up on everything soon

I have a question guys 
I'm in serious pain! I'm really struggling with my left lower wisdom tooth! It's definitely infected it's swollen, red and inflamed and I can't swallow or talk, my left ear hurts too all the way down to my throat.

I've had this issue before on my widom tooth and dentist prescribed antibiotics and told me to take painkiller

I've taken two paracetamols now as I was extremely desperate now I'm worried?! Is it safe to take these?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Those are Class C medications (Meaning considered safe, but risks can't be ruled out and is the same class as aspirin and Ibuprofen) and is the safest class where pregnancy is concerned. Definitely get in with your dentist, until then speak to your Dr and see if perhaps there is something he can give you that might be considered better or more effective.


----------



## NDTaber9211

936! My hcg doubled! It's definitely not residual from my d&c :happydance:


----------



## Sophie2015

Great news Taber!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Taber!!!!! Wonderful news!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Only 1 Week and a day until my next ultrasound. I'm scared. 

I bought a doppler as I said before and it's supposed to arrive early next week and I'll be almost 7 weeks when it arrives according to my Dr but I'll be 8 weeks according to O. I'm gonna try it, even though I know that even at 8 weeks it can be hard for even a Dr to find it but many women have reported being able to find it as early as 7 weeks. It's the Sonoline B which apparently knows the difference between the mothers heartbeat and the babys (based on the rate, since babies are much faster) so I'm hoping I can find it and little numbers appear on the screen.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I know some of you drink tea, so I thought I'd share this tidbit from my favorite app :)
https://i.imgur.com/LhW8jxA.jpg


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh crap thanks for that. I've been drinking green tea in the mornings.

Google has me stressed. If I ovulated when I think I did I should be about 22dpo. People are writing that their hcg are in the 3-4 thousands by this time and I'm only 936. I also feel like all the symptoms I had are gone.

I know high numbers don't necessarily mean good. My numbers were 48000 when I miscarried. The lack out symptoms is what gets me. Them going away last time was the beginning of the end. I hate how freaked out I'm getting.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Taber, you an I are in the exact situation right now, both pregnant directly after a MC. My levels aren't high either but also remember that everyone and every pregnancy is different, especially if you aren't 100% sure of your O date. I was also in the 900s at your stage and my levels rose to 5000 in a week. Should have been 15000 to be considered perfect and "textbook" but its still within the normal range! 

here's a chart that might help ease your mind. You're 5 weeks pregnant, so you're in the third row
https://i.imgur.com/oU533NF.jpg


----------



## NDTaber9211

This is by far one of the most stressful things ever.


----------



## babyjan

That's navy, I hope you get the good news at your next scan! 

Afm I feel better, I haven't had to take painkiller again! I'm soo paranoid about paracetamol even with my sons pregnancy I always avoided when I suffered from bad headaches in pregnancy but last night tooth pain was something else! 

I hope I don't have to take painkillers again. I avoided the dentist because I know they will prescribe antibiotics and I want to avoid that also. I'm trying warm salt water gurgles and corsodyl gel. Hopefully that clears it up!


----------



## firsttimer123

You could have implanted later... And someone wth higher could have implanted earlier. My hcg at 5+2 was 13200 but with my mmc it was 44,000 at 9 weeks... Substantially lower then where my doubling is leading me to this time... Every pg is different as long as it's doubling I think your okay!


----------



## firsttimer123

Taber also remember hcg doubles every 48, so you will be 1800 in 48, then 3600 then next! You will be high very soon... So every 2 days of a later implant could cause that :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks firsttimer. I wish I knew when I ovulated.


----------



## firsttimer123

No signs that cycle?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Need suggestions ladies - and you all are a great group to ask. 

I am running a 5k for a foundation that provides supportive services to those who have had pregnancy and infant loss. I am starting a team and need suggestions on Team Names. FYI Our team will consist of men, women, those who have lost pregnancies, and those who have not, and are there for our support. Any ideas?! I'm terrible at this kind of thing!


----------



## firsttimer123

Rainbow runners ;)


----------



## ksierra44

Although normal amd good cramping and hip pain sucks


----------



## NavyLadybug

Taber, once a level reaches 1000, the doubling time can increase to 96 hours in many women which is COMPLETELY normal. 

I like Firsttimers suggestion of Rainbow Runners, perhaps Angel Runners as well?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I had signs of ovulation around July 29th. My doctor said she thinks I'm either end of 4th week or beginning of 5th. My first appointment is Sept 1st. I really hope we see a heart beat.


----------



## zmzerbe

NDTaber9211 said:


> I had signs of ovulation around July 29th. My doctor said she thinks I'm either end of 4th week or beginning of 5th. My first appointment is Sept 1st. I really hope we see a heart beat.

It's very possible that you could still be so early! Don't get yourself down yet!! Positive thoughts only lol.


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy- I want to change my team status to pink instead!! I want a little girl so badly. Originally we weren't going to find out the gender but after a discussion last night, DH and I will be finding out but just not telling anyone until the birth. That way if it is a girl we will have time to gather clothes we don't have and get some cute gender specific Items!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My progesterone came in at 13.9, is that number ok?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Zmzerbe, if you're keeping it a secret your still Team Green, unless you're gonna let us in on the secret anyway ;) LOL

Minimum most Drs want to see Taber is 11 at this stage, so you are within range, but I think you should ask for repeat in a week to make sure its climbing appropriately. Don't let that scare you, I just have Progesterone problems so I always tell people that.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm definitely feeling a hint of MS this morning. I have A VERY strong stomach, I can eat, smell and watch a lot of nasty stuff and not flinch or gag. (I watched them pull my intestines out so they could deliver my son during my c-section, didn't flinch. DH almost passed out.) My favorite part of my morning routine is watching the new episode of Good Mythical Morning with Rhett & Link on Youtube. 

*---WARNING! NASTINESS AHEAD! PROCEED WITH CAUTION IF YOU HAVE A WEAK STOMACH!---​*
They have done some NASTY stuff in the past and it's never affected me. Today they tried Fish Eyeball Jello and Rhett threw it up back onto the original plate of jello, I lost it. I had to close the tab and run to the bathroom. The part that really gets me is, I've EATEN fish eyes (Along with many other weird foods, it's a hobby) but the Fish Eye Jello and the puke just sent me over the edge which has NEVER happened.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry you threw up but yay for pregnancy symptoms! :happydance:

I've never wish to puke before but I'd be so happy. I want to know this little bean is alive and kicking.


----------



## NavyLadybug

The thing is, I felt FINE before hand. Not a hint of nausea at all. It literally went from 0 to 100 in a split second. If you have a strong stomach, watch something that normally wouldn't bother you and see what happens. Maybe it'll trigger something.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hmmm, I'll have to try that.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hahaha ive been hoping to throw up also...feeling off but not yet chucked. Maybe ill try ur tactic and test myself :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Anyone else get paranoid when your cat want to lay on your tummy? One of mine always likes to stretch out there but I'm getting worried about the weight.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Don't worry, Taber, the weight of a cat is nothing :) I had a big wild cat hybrid that would cuddle on my stomach when I was pregnant with DS. It's perfectly fine :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Only one more week until my ultrasound. I'm terrified they aren't gonna see the right growth. I'm already a week behind and my levels were taking 80 hours to double. They saw a yolk last time but that was it. I'm freaking out realizing that its only a short week away but at the same time its so far to not have any answers.


----------



## firsttimer123

One week and a few days for me!!! Hopefully I survive the week


----------



## NDTaber9211

Navy- how far along are you?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

4.5 days for me and im getting nervous.

Im wishing u so much luck NavyLady!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Taber, by my confirmed O I should be 7+2 but according to my levels and gestational sac measurement I'm only at 6+2


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs: keep us posted. 

I have 11 days until my first scan. Feels like forever.


----------



## NavyLadybug

The can wait can be torturous!!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - Of course I'm letting you guys in on the secret! Lol just no one in my real life such as parents and siblings etc. And don't stress too much, I know it's nerve racking, but you hear stories about women that go in for an ultrasound and see absolutely nothing and then a few weeks later their sac and baby is growing exactly like it should be... it just took some time for their bodies to catch up. 

My ultrasound is on Monday and I just pray the baby is measuring at 8 weeks like s/he is supposed to be and has a nice strong heartbeat. These last few weeks have been KILLING me


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay, we get to know the secret! LOL 

I'm sure there will be a nice strong bean in there, little heartbeat pumping away!!


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Yay, we get to know the secret! LOL
> 
> I'm sure there will be a nice strong bean in there, little heartbeat pumping away!!

haha well of course! I will have to be able to talk to someone about it or I'll go crazy! 

And thanks <3 I'm sure hoping there will be!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - just got back from my "pregnancy confirmation" apt. Spoke with her about my history and my concerns. She did take my blood and will have hcg and progesterone results before the end of today. 

Scan is booked for 6+2 - what can I anticipate seeing? I'm nervous its too early for a HB.


----------



## NDTaber9211

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey ladies - just got back from my "pregnancy confirmation" apt. Spoke with her about my history and my concerns. She did take my blood and will have hcg and progesterone results before the end of today.
> 
> Scan is booked for 6+2 - what can I anticipate seeing? I'm nervous its too early for a HB.

Can you push the scan back a little? I'm worried about the same thing with mine. I don't know how far along I am so it's hard to book a scan. 

Let us know the results when you get them! Are you doing a second hcg to see the increase?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Yes they are having me come back Monday for the 2nd one. 
I think I'm going to see what my results are before deciding if I should push the first ultrasound.


----------



## zmzerbe

It is possible that you will not see a hb on the scan at 6+2, pushing it back even a few days can make a huge difference though. I had a scan at 6+1 and the doc was having a difficult time getting a clear pic of the yolk sac and the start of the baby, and couldn't find a hb.


----------



## zmzerbe

BTW Guys, tomato soup does NOT taste very good on its way out :nope::sick:


----------



## Sophie2015

I had a scan on Monday at 6+3 and the HB was 120. Even got to hear it. But my dates are firm because this is an IUI/trigger shot baby. Good luck girls!


----------



## NDTaber9211

zmzerbe said:


> BTW Guys, tomato soup does NOT taste very good on its way out :nope::sick:

Oh man I bet. I hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## zmzerbe

Sophie2015 said:


> I had a scan on Monday at 6+3 and the HB was 120. Even got to hear it. But my dates are firm because this is an IUI/trigger shot baby. Good luck girls!

I think it also depends a lot on how fast that particular baby is developing, if they can get a good image or not and how good the doctor's machinery is. My doc couldn't get a good image of the baby, she did manage to measure it and it was measuring perfectly with my dates, but it just wasn't a clear shot and couldn't find a hb.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I really wish I had symptoms. Even the breast tenderness has gone away. I hope this isn't a bad sign.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Guys, I got my doppler in and I THINK I found beans heartbeat!! I tested mine first so that I had a control range and it was in the 90s, so I started pushing around on my belly and after about 15 mins for only about 5 secs I got a register of 132-135 before it disappeared. According to my Drs I'm 6+2 so its POSSIBLE to hear a HB but according to my O date I'm 7+2 which I know would have a heartbeat. What do you think ladies? I'm obviously not 100% positive thats what it was, but I'm really hoping it was!


----------



## jtink28

kozmik, you may or may not see a HB, but if you don't, it's 100% normal and okay. my first appt at 6 weeks exactly was a little disappointing because we just used the doctor's crappy in-office ultrasound machine, and couldn't see much. only at the very end did we see the tiny flickering heartbeat. the doctor said we were lucky to see it that early. so if you don't see yours, don't freak out! :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - I really hope you did find it, but I have read that its near impossible for people to find them before 8 weeks at home. Also, I thought I had found mine a couple days before I found out about my mmc in December. Not sure what it was that I did find, but it clearly was not the HB. Hope that's not the case for you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Kozmik, one way to see if you may see a HB at 6+2 is to see your numbers today and Monday and calculate the doubling time and see what they would be on the date of your scan. If its over 15000, chances are you will see a heartbeat. It's not fool proof but usually once your levels are over that number a heartbeat is there. 

Also, I know it can be really hard to find them early, with DS I couldn't find one wil I was 11 weeks untilI realized I was looking in entirely the wrong spot after my Dr showed me on his Doppler. This time I know what to look for so I'm hoping I got lucky. Again, I'm not saying I DID find a heartbeat, just hoping I did.


----------



## jtink28

navy, i hope you heard the bean's HB, but just be careful. 

i've read online that home dopplers can sometimes pick up what people think is the HB, but it's actually from an artery with return blood flow. it's really unusual to pick up a HB earlier than 8-9 weeks at home.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I know jtink, that's why I'm not getting to excited and why I paid attention to the numbers and the climb it took up or down. I'm gonna try again later, if I find it in a different spot, maybe its baby, if its in the exact same spot then it might be an artery. With the Sonoline B you can hear wooshes, but the Sonoline tries to distinguish between the heartbeat and the rest of the body so I'm hoping its smart enough to help me figure out what I heard instead of hinder me LOL


----------



## jtink28

i just can't stress myself out with a home doppler, lol. it would be too much for me. 

plus, with my "extremely retroverted" uterus, i wouldn't hear a thing for ages! it'd be a waste of money for me.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I really hope it was the heart beat!

Lack of symptoms is really bothering me today. I feel like everything went away. Even my boobs have gone back to normal. This is what happened last time right before they told me my baby stopped developing. I'm a wreck today.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I know it's scary, Tbaer, but try to stay as calm as you can and remember that fluxuations are normal! When's your next appt again?


----------



## jtink28

tbaer, yesterday i felt 100% normal. i felt sick for 2 straight weeks and yesterday felt fine. of course i freaked out and was so stressed about today's scan. 

saw my little bean with a healthy heartbeat, and felt sick again today, lol! with my DS, i had ZERO symptoms in the first tri. seriously. it was a dream pregnancy. symptoms come and go. stress is only going to harm you, not help. try and relax. i know it's easier said than done.


----------



## KozmikKitten

hcg = 3585
progesterone = 15.7
Everything I've read says this progesterone is in the normal range, but my MD is putting me on progesterone prescription because it is below 20.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks for making me feel better ladies. My appointment is Sept 1st.

KozmikKitten- how far along are you?


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm 4+6 by my ovulation date calculation


----------



## jtink28

that's great, kozmik! extra progesterone can't hurt!


----------



## NavyLadybug

WOW!!! Great first number for HCG!!! You'll almost definitely see a HB at your scan, Kozmik!

Also, very true on the P, youre in normal range but its true that extra never hurt! What is she putting you on?


----------



## Sophie2015

Taber- my only symptom, breast tenderness , disappeared last weekend 4 days before my scan and I FREAKED because that also happened to me with my first mmc. But everythg was fine. Try to remember this pregnancy is not like your last one and don't compare it. At least that's the advice my Dr keeps giving me!

Kozmik- My Dr also treats for anything under 20. Both my Dr's do - OB and RE. Progesterone can fluctuate throughout the day esp after meals it can drop. It's what keeps you from starting your period so if it's low normal and it drops you could have bleeding etc. So my Dr's want it higher to hopefully help prevent mc etc


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - do you mean what medication or dosage? I am not sure ( I don't have the note with me right now)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Both, I'm on Crinone 8% (Which is 90mg) which is a Progesterone Gel you insert into the vagina (like a tampon, but gel instead of cotton)


----------



## firsttimer123

I don't necessarily believe that hcg correlates with hearing a hb. Unfortunately my last pregnancy my hcg was close to 50,000 and no heartbeat at my appt. it was an awful day.


----------



## Sophie2015

firsttimer123 said:


> I don't necessarily believe that hcg correlates with hearing a hb. Unfortunately my last pregnancy my hcg was close to 50,000 and no heartbeat at my appt. it was an awful day.

I had a similar experience with my 2nd mmc. Great betas, great progesterone, no HB, measured a week behind. It was terrible. And it was also why my great numbers this time weren't reassuring.


----------



## NDTaber9211

firsttimer123 said:


> I don't necessarily believe that hcg correlates with hearing a hb. Unfortunately my last pregnancy my hcg was close to 50,000 and no heartbeat at my appt. it was an awful day.

I was the same way. I was at 49000 when we discovered development stopped.


----------



## firsttimer123

Fingers crossed this time we all see heart beats!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So I tried my doppler again, twice (after a 20 mins search) I found a beat that registered 135+ before losing it and having to "chase" after it, which very much reminded me of my Dr doing the same with my son at about 7/8 weeks in his office. He was about to give up when he finally found it with DS. I got a few other beats registered but I know they were mine as they were in the 90s and correlated with the beat I felt in my chest. So I'm wanting to be hopeful that I did find beans HB but I'm still scared that it's not.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I should be around 6+6 when I go in for my scan. Is that far enough along to see a heart beat?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Most likely Taber, some women don't see a heartbeat until 8 weeks, which is normal, but a majority of women see one at the 6/7 week mark :) I saw DS at 6+2 for the first time :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Feeling off today, not sure if its off in a good way or bad but just off. Every time I breathe I get mild but sharp pulls in my pelvic/pubic area and I feel a tightness/heaviness as well. It's odd.


----------



## firsttimer123

Is your doctor open Saturday's ? Could call just for reassurance


----------



## NavyLadybug

No, they aren't but the nurse line is. All they'll do is tell me to watch for blood or extreme pain and wait it out til my appt on Fri


----------



## Sophie2015

NDTaber9211 said:


> I should be around 6+6 when I go in for my scan. Is that far enough along to see a heart beat?

If your dates are firm then yes you should see a HB. GL!!!!


----------



## ksierra44

NavyLadybug said:


> Only one more week until my ultrasound. I'm terrified they aren't gonna see the right growth. I'm already a week behind and my levels were taking 80 hours to double. They saw a yolk last time but that was it. I'm freaking out realizing that its only a short week away but at the same time its so far to not have any answers.

My doc said hcg should double within 72 hours so thats not much different at all than what you have


----------



## ksierra44

How can you figure out EDD by ovulation? I think i ovulated early i had the symtpoms a full week before expected O and if my expected O was correct I would have gotten a great BFP on DPO 8...


----------



## firsttimer123

You can google different calculators based on lmp or ov:) https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/due-date-calculator.php


----------



## NavyLadybug

ksierra44 said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> Only one more week until my ultrasound. I'm terrified they aren't gonna see the right growth. I'm already a week behind and my levels were taking 80 hours to double. They saw a yolk last time but that was it. I'm freaking out realizing that its only a short week away but at the same time its so far to not have any answers.
> 
> My doc said hcg should double within 72 hours so thats not much different at all than what you haveClick to expand...

My Dr wanted within 24 hours before my numbers hit 1000 (I was double at roughly 33) and then every 48 hours after that. So he wasn't pleased, despite what I've read for some woman it being normal to take up to 96. His attitude didn't inspire much confidence.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Navy- when did you last get your numbers checked?


----------



## NavyLadybug

On August 13th. Since they found a sac though, they won't be checking my numbers again unless the growth isn't what they want.


----------



## ksierra44

I know the clearbluepregnancy tests that tell you weeks arent that accurate but it still confused me when i got a 2-3 last night. With my LMP i'm five weeks today and with guess O date im 5 + 2.


----------



## NDTaber9211

ksierra44 said:


> I know the clearbluepregnancy tests that tell you weeks arent that accurate but it still confused me when i got a 2-3 last night. With my LMP i'm five weeks today and with guess O date im 5 + 2.

I had a moment of panic with those too. They just aren't very reliable. Mine should have said 3+ not 2-3. They go off of when you implanted. Also if you didn't have enough hcg concentrated in your urine (like you went to the bathroom in the middle of the night etc) it throws it off.


----------



## NavyLadybug

ksierra, my Dr said those are bunk. Technically, since they go off how long ago you O'd as they say on the packet, a 2-3 would be correct since it would have been roughly 3 weeks since you O'd if by LMP you are 5+2 but still, don't put much stock into them. I took on the day of my last HCG test an the threshold for a 3+ is 2600 (I used an 8 hours hold) and I only got a 2-3, but my HCG came back at 5388, well above what the threshold is supposed to be.


----------



## ksierra44

Okay good to know. I had my first super ridiculous emotional sobbing fit on the way to church. It was the gasping kind . I could barely stop once we got to church. My husband thought i was being a crazy person until i reminded him that i'm hormonal! That softened him up. I don't like that feeling!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Being hormonal and emotional is no fun!


AFM: I got a little "sign" today and I'm going to take it as everything going to be ok (Silly I know) but I was randomly browsing eBay and I was rechecking some of my watched items and decided to search for the bedding we want, which I've done a dozen times before with the same results. But I did it anyway and low and behold, there was the bedding we wanted, brand new with tags for 60% off!!!! I grabbed it up of course (It's unisex, I've showed it here before) and I got it for 70$ and free shipping when the original price is 159.99!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - you asked about my progesterone. It is Prometrium 200mg 2x/day. 

I took the weeks indicator test yesterday (5wks) and it said 2-3. I was bummed too but trying not to overthink things. I'm going to try and hold off until Wednesday to take the other one I have. And hopefully tomorrow will show my hcg levels increasing nicely.
I just realized I'm on 7 pills per day right now, after visiting the MD on Fri and getting a bunch of new orders. Seems like overkill, but hopefully it works for me and baby!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I was wondering why ypou had such a high dose until I realized it was the pills, which makes sense. Crinone goes straight to the uterus, it doesn't go through the blood stream or kidneys nor is broken down by the digestive system first. Glad they put you on something though! Are they going to retest you or are they just going to leave you be until 10-12 weeks?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Also, your last HCG test proves my point, Kozmik, cause wasn't your's over 3000? Because the threshold for 3+ is 2600. They're bunk haha Can't wait to see your new numbers tomorrow!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Yes - I think it was over 3k unless I misheard her. I guess I'll find out tomorrow! 
I think they plan to just leave me on the progesterone until 12 weeks. 
That freaks me out too though because all of my mc's started with spotting/bleeding. Which means I likely wont have any of that this time and will only find out on an ultrasound. I have those at 6, 10, and 12 weeks.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I took a frer today and the test line was blaring positive before the control line even popped up lol. Made me happy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sometimes with the pills you can still have some spotting if you miscarry (though uncommon) since your natural levels will drop. But hopefully all scans go well with all of us!!

Yay, Taber!!!


----------



## haiyouguize

I've been MIA for quite some time! I'm a teacher and last Monday we started back to work to prepare for the first day, which is tomorrow. 

I'm glad you posted that about the clear blue test, Navy. I got a 3+ this past Wednesday. I took another one this AM and it showed 2-3 :( I had another draw on Friday, and should get the results tomorrow, so hopefully it was just a crappy test :/ 

Sending good thoughts to everyone!! <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mine did the exact same. One week I got a 3+ and then 8 days later I got the 2-3 where the same day showed my blood at 5388. Total bunk so try not to worry :)


----------



## jtink28

haiy, same thing happened to me with the estimator. throw them out - seriously. they're crap. i got a 3+ one day, then the next morning i got a 2-3. i panicked a bit. but then a few days ago i saw a healthy baby with a heartbeat measuring right on track. those tests suck.


----------



## haiyouguize

Got my betas back. Levels were only 2757 on Friday, two days after the 3+. I'm okay right now, I'm glad I know instead of being in limbo anymore. I am praying for healthy babies for you all!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

haiyouguize said:


> Got my betas back. Levels were only 2757 on Friday, two days after the 3+. I'm okay right now, I'm glad I know instead of being in limbo anymore. I am praying for healthy babies for you all!!

I'm sorry the levels are going down. :hugs: what the doctor say?


----------



## NavyLadybug

haiyouguize, are your levels going down or are they just being "slow"? What did your Dr's say? :hugs:


----------



## haiyouguize

I haven't spoken to the doctors yet, they just posted the results in the app they have. I'll talk to the nurse this morning. I believe they're going down. Had some intense cramping start this morning.


----------



## NavyLadybug

haiyouguize said:


> I haven't spoken to the doctors yet, they just posted the results in the app they have. I'll talk to the nurse this morning. I believe they're going down. Had some intense cramping start this morning.

Sweety, I went back to look at your tests dates and numbers, they are well within normal range both in number and in double time! Try not to fret to much (Its hard, I know) until you've spoken with your Drs and do not put stock into those Estimator tests! Cramping can also be normal due to two major things, your growing uterus and the fact that said uterus is now putting pressure on your digestive tract. SUPER TMI but I've found that 90% of the cramps I've had since I found out I was pregnant was from either gas or I needed to "go", which is not normal for me but is common with pregnancy. Please let us know how the talk with your Dr goes!

You're 6+2 today correct? Making you roughly 3-4 weeks from O/Conception. 
https://i.imgur.com/f0ZzfOe.png


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh shoot I misread what you wrote. I thought you said you had 3+ hcg (or in my head 3000) and it went down to 2700. I'm with navy. I think your numbers are within range. Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm slightly upset this morning. My in-laws and I have a strained relationship to put it lightly. I get along FABULOUSLY with his grandmother, but with everyone else its difficult (His father wasn't pleased that she treats me like a daughter, not an in-law or a granddaughter) We have broken the pregnancy news to parents and grandparents (we did that weeks ago) and everyone is cautiously optimistic. This morning I was chatting with them and keeping everyone up to date on everything and I off handedly said, "I sorta hope its twins, I've always wanted twins." and immediately the air just sort of turned frigid. His father responded by saying that I shouldn't be greedy and his wife (Who is my husbands step-mother) said that a twin wouldn't replace the baby I'd lost, one was all I needed. I was very upset, though to my credit I kept it together. I told them I knew it wouldn't (and it was never intended) to replace my lost child(ren) and that I wasn't greedy for having dreams of twins. I told them that unless they wanted to be in my Mother In Laws place to not suggest such things when my husband came home because in his eyes they were already on thin ice for various reasons.

(Just to sorta put the last part in context, my husband nor I have seen his mother in over 5 years and she has never seen, spoken to nor will she ever have contact with our children. She's legitimately crazy and quite frankly a danger. I've watched her do cocaine in front of her (then) 4 year old son and she even offered me a hit when I was 14 years old. Yes, DH and I have been together a good while haha)


----------



## zmzerbe

Sorry I've been MIA this weekend ladies! I left my laptop in the office over the weekend accidentally and my phone is basically a dud (I had to order a new one this weekend and it should be here sometime this week). 

I had my scan this morning and baby was measuring at 7w6d but since it's only 1 day off I'm not going to be changing anything, I'm still due the 4th lol. Baby also had a strong heartbeat of 163! I'm so relieved now. With my first I just ASSUMED the heartbeat would be there at the appointment and it was, but this time around after having a few losses I couldn't even think that optimistically. 

I'm just so happy that everything looked good, it takes a huge weight off of my shoulders.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't believe they said that, that was really out of line. You handled yourself way better than I would have. I'm pretty sure I would have lost it. Being greedy....Psh! How horrible.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Zmzerbe!!!! Did you get to keep any pictures?!

Taber, I basically just ended the conversation after my little piece. I also told them that if they felt that way then I wouldn't continue to update them. Once I told his grandmother, I was upset and she was the first person I called, she was very PO'd and called him right after I got off the phone, I got an "apology" text 20 minutes later


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay Zmzerbe! :happydance:


----------



## zmzerbe

I did get some pics! I'm trying to figure out the best way to upload them since it asks for a url to the image. I got two pics of the baby, 1 pic of the heartbeat thing they do and then a little video clip of the heart beating


----------



## NavyLadybug

I use Imgur, you can upload it and then copy and paste the BBCode and it appears when you submit the message :)


----------



## zmzerbe

Here s/he is!
Does anyone know what all of the numbers and stuff mean? 

https://i.imgur.com/vhVnjIb.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/1eGefzm.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful scan pics!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey ladies feeling a little worried, had another beta today last Monday was 13200, today was a little over 52,000. My doctor didn't seem worried but it's def not doubling as fast. Like every 3.5 days when I put it into calculator :s


----------



## NavyLadybug

Don't worry firsttimer!! You're taking about 85 hours and not only were your levels higher than 6000 but you've also passed the 6 week mark correct? At both of those points, its completely normal and expected for your HCG to begin doubling every 96+ hours :) So your actually ahead of curve!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Just got second hcg levels back:
First: 3585 
Today: 9240
MD said this is consistant with a pregnancy between 5-7 weeks. She expects to see a HB at the scan on Monday (even though I will only be 6+2). 
Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo! Great numbers Kozmik!! Most of the time in a healthy pregnancy, HBs can be seen once HCG reaches 15000 and you'll definitely be at that level by then!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Yep navy I am 6+2 today... Hopefully everything is good, scan is next monday


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure its all fine!


----------



## ksierra44

I'm so jealous ( and happy for) everyone getting scans already! I am so far behind everyone! I have another HCG test Friday so I'll get those results Monday. Seems like forever!


----------



## NavyLadybug

It'll come, ksierra!! You're not far behind some of us! Hopefully you're scan date comes soon so we can all see little bean!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm counting down the days until my scan. 8 more days.... Feels like forever.


----------



## NavyLadybug

It'll come soon enough and then there will be little bean on the screen!!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Ive been ths same...counted down from 2 weeks ago..and now its tomorrow morning. Im panicking!!!! So stressed and nervous about it. Absolutely terrified right now :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure everything is fine Hopeful!! Can't wait to see your bean!!


----------



## ksierra44

Yea i hope so. Unfortunately for me seeing baby doesn't mean things are going to be okay. Morning sickness means nothing either ( so I'm praying i don't have any). I won't feel safe until viability maybe even until birth.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's understandable, ksierra, but FX'd that this is a nice and easy pregnancy for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Fingers, toes, arms, legs, anything and everything I can cross for an easy, healthy pregnancy ksierra. For all of us for that matter.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Exactly that Taber!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm on the verge of crying this morning. For no real reason other than fear. I'm so scared of Friday and going in only to find no growth or baby. It's only a few days away and yet it seems like centuries.

I did have a fairly good day yesterday though, but I did cry that day too except it was over the fact that I couldn't have a tenderloin sandwich my mema always used to make since she's 800+ miles away

Another note, when I lay on my belly, I feel like there a lump or something "different/out of place" than there was last month. Maybe my uterus growing? Idk.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hang in there Navy - I hope everything turns out well for you on Friday! The wait is so hard.

Ksierra - our dates are close together, you're not far behind! :) I totally understand what you mean about seeing a healthy baby on a scan not meaning much though. Although I did not lose a baby as late as you did, I am petrified that everything will be going well and then I'll find out at a later scan that things went poorly.


----------



## firsttimer123

I have an interview today and my clothes r tight... Yikes. Still have weight from mmc on too :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

Navy- :hugs: fx the scans will go great and you'll have a picture to show us. Maybe your hormones are kicking in. I'm not sure about the lump though.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hate the wait, Kozmik, I'm sure we all abhore it haha

firsttimer, good luck at your interview!!! 

Taber, thanks and I've been really teary lately but that's not entirely unusual for me though I've definitely never cried over a sandwich lol


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - I know what you mean about the lump feeling. It almost feels like a little ball of pressure or like a tennis ball is just hanging out in your pelvic area.

Prayers for everyone though for great scans and happy and healthy babies <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, its like a hard ball just sitting there. I can't feel it at all unless I'm laying on my belly lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry if this is tmi but when I put my progesterone suppository in, I felt a hard lump up by my cervix. Anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Did you feel the lump as you put the suppository in? (Are you on a solid or cream suppository?) and is this the first time you have put one in?

It could be swelling of the cervix, which can be normal since blood flow is increased to that area right now. It could also be a cyst, also normal, especially if you have hormone imbalances (I have one myself). 

Definitely call your Dr and see what he/she says about it though


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've been putting the capsule suppository in for a few days now. I felt it for the first time yesterday. I'm going to bring it up when I go in for the scan in a week. It also feel like it's on the other side on the vaginal wall, not inside the actual vagina.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Is it the front or back or one of the sides?

Cause its the back or lower on one of the sides, I can probably tell you what it is.... lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Like towards my lower back, smidge to the right side.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm now 99.99% sure that you, uhhh, need to "go" so to speak. Have you been constipated at all? Even if not, its very easy to feel bowel movements from the vagina as the walls are thin. My Dr did a pelvic exam with DS when I was 5 weeks and asked if I was and I told him that yeah the pregnancy had already caused me some issues that way and he said that he could tell (Embarrassing much?) and I was like, "Umm...ok." And he then proceeded to explain it all to me in very vivid and unnecessary detail...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lol no that's not it. I thought that's what it was at first but it's still there after I've gone.


----------



## NavyLadybug

If your absolutely sure that's not what it is (Sometimes there is still more) then definitely speak to your Dr. And then hope he doesn't go into embarrassing detail about anything like mine did hahaha


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm going to keep an eye on it. See what is like after I go.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hopefully, regardless of what it is, it's nothing bad and your just hyper aware of your body :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah hopefully. 

Still not having any baby symptoms really. Had a spot of nausea yesterday for a hot minute and some foods have been tasting super salty. I should be entering 6 weeks tomorrow. I'm still really worried this pregnancy isn't going to make it like last time.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ok, so I'm obsessed with Chinese Gender Predictors and Old Wives Tales (I don't put stock in them, they're just fun for me) and apparently I'm special because something about my Birthday and the month I conceived makes the predictor kinda get confused Hahahaha I tried with several of my pregnant friends and it gave all of them a Boy or Girl Prediction (Also, did anyone know there were technically 2 charts?!)

https://i.imgur.com/XPYTHEy.jpg


These are the charts (Your lunar age is one year older than your currant age at conception)
https://i.imgur.com/wCvd6eh.jpg

This is the website btw:
https://whatwillihave.com/

What does it say you ladies are expecting?


----------



## KozmikKitten

It says I'm having a girl. I hope its right! But I would obviously be ok with another boy, too!


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Yes, its like a hard ball just sitting there. I can't feel it at all unless I'm laying on my belly lol

That's the same feeling I get, I definitely would say it's your uterus. I was reading something that said something along the lines that at this time in the pregnancy, the baby is hardly the size of a blueberry, but your uterus is the size of an orange. So that puts it into perspective of the size difference. It also makes me laugh a little bit when people say it's impossible to show so early because your baby is super tiny. I don't think a lot of woman put into thought the size of the uterus itself.


----------



## jtink28

Mine predicts girl. We will see! :)


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - I got the same results as you! I think it's funny though how the test doesn't recognize anyone that is having a baby if they were born after 1994. I also put in the statistics for how old I was when I conceived my son and it predicted a boy, so for my son it was correct!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Taber a change in tastebuds is a sign of pregnancy haha


----------



## NavyLadybug

It was correct for my son as well, Zmzerbe haha


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - both our kids will be similarly aged and we are about the same age! My b-day is March 5th


----------



## NavyLadybug

True! You and I are only a few months apart (assuming you were born in 1993) and our sons are only 2 months apart


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> True! You and I are only a few months apart (assuming you were born in 1993) and our sons are only 2 months apart

Yes haha I was 1993 :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

You were born the exact day and year of my cousin haha


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> You were born the exact day and year of my cousin haha

Well your cousin has an awesome birthday then haha. You're closer to my husband's birthday though, his is June 5th, 93


----------



## jtink28

You guys are so young!! I was born in 1980!!


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink28 said:


> You guys are so young!! I was born in 1980!!

What are you talking about? You're still young too!


----------



## zmzerbe

Oh my goodness... My favorite drink place is a smoothie place called Tropical Smoothie Cafe (I think they are somewhat of a chain so you may have heard of them) but my favorite smoothie of theirs is called the Island Green. It has spinach, Kale, Pineapple, Mango and Bananas. Today I walked by there and thought, "Yum, a smoothie sounds good and sounds like it would settle my stomach." Much to my surprise, when I went to order my Island Green, I found a new one called the Detox Island Green, which is the same exact thing, PLUS Ginger! I ordered it and it's delicious and helped settle my stomach. My only complaint is I don't care for the spiciness of ginger.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Jtink you're young too! 

Oh that's awesome, Zmzerbe!!! I'm in the ravenous stage of my cravings, I'm just hungry ALL the time


----------



## jtink28

35 is not young to the OB! i'm a "geriatric pregnancy!" heheee


----------



## NavyLadybug

Bah! 35 is the first age to be considered "Advanced Maternal Age", you're still a spring chicken! Haha


----------



## jtink28

well, either way, i get special treatment for a few reasons - i'm 35, i have crohn's disease, i'm on a class C med, and i had a previous c-section. i get great service at my high-risk OB. hehe!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I feel that! Special treatment is nice, even thought the price sucks (Not meaning money)

My record is: 
T-DOM PCOS
2 Class C meds + Progesterone 
Previous emergency C-section 
Severe gestational hypertension (With Pre-Eclampsia with DS)
Recurrent Loss/MC History

Pretty sure my new OB and midwife are gonna be in for a small shock when they see me on Fri. I got a call from my Dr confirming my appt and asked if I had questions (I did) and he said, "Well with your high risk status, coupled with your age..... blah blah blah" and I said "My age?" and he said, "Yes, higher ages increase the risk of certain problems which is why we will monitor you so closely." He apparently didn't read my complete chart, I didn't bother to correct him and say I was only 22, I want to see his face when I have to confirm my birth date.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sophie, sweety, I haven't seen you on here in a few days, is everything ok?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hey ladies, i had my first ultrasound today at 6 1/2 weeks and i saw my one little tiny baby measuring 0.41cm with a beating heart at 120bpm! I am in love!! &#128518;. My specialist gave me two obstetrician names so i have yo figure out how and what happens now...unchartered territory for me


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Hopeful!!! How wonderful!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay for heartbeat! :happydance:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm starting to get really anxious now. I have less than a week until my scan. I'm SO scared it's going to be bad. I'm still so broken hearted from the mmc in June.


----------



## ksierra44

Yay for heartbeat! The Chinese thing couldnt decide on a gender for me either! I understand being worried. Ive been praying a lot and telling every one i know to pray for me and the baby. The main reason I'm telling people our new is to ask for prayer.


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLadybug said:


> Sophie, sweety, I haven't seen you on here in a few days, is everything ok?

Hi Navy. I'm here. Thank you for checking on me. I've been lurking, reading, trying to stay caught up. But I'm soooo tired I sleep a lot. Plus feeling stressed. My 2nd ultrasound is tomorrow. It was good last week but so worried it won't be again tomorrow. I'll be 7+5. 

Congrats to all the ladies with good scans!! 

Fx to all those still waiting for scans. 

So very sorry for your losses Sweety and Beneathmywings. I've been there twice. Words just don't help right now. Thinking of and praying for both of you.


----------



## Sophie2015

Anyone else having awful headaches? I had them with my mmc's and so afraid I'm about to have my 3rd mmc. Hoping if someone else has them too maybe it's normal?!


----------



## firsttimer123

Wow you guys are young!! I am thinking back to my early twenties and I wS def not ready to be a wife and mommy!! Still in university and very self centred! Kudos to you guys, you must be very mature.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Taber, I know that feeling as well. Two parts of me are saying two different things, my brain is preparing me for the worst, but my heart is hopeful there will be a baby and a heartbeat.

ksierra, looks like you, me and Zmzerbe are the mystery bunch hahaha

Sophie, headaches are completely normal pregnancy symptoms, it has to do with not only the increase in hormones but also the increase in bloods level (You may have already known that) but when I got pregnant with DS and they learned I had migraines, they told me to be prepared as they may get worse with pregnancy and boy oh boy did they. Good luck at your ultrasound, I hope you get some pictures to show us!! :hugs:

Firsttimer, I've been married since I was 16 (DS was born 3 hours before my 20th bday) so you could say I got an early start haha I grew up raising my 5 siblings so getting married and starting a family was like a no brainer to me haha People call me stupid and crazy but I'm happy with my choice, so they can stuff it haha


----------



## NDTaber9211

Navy- that's exactly how I am to. I hope symptoms kick in soon and give me a little encouragement. 

I'm 28, about to be 29 in a couple of days. We've been trying to have kids since I was 24.


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey taber I am 27, been trying since 26. Hopefully these are going to be our first sticky beans!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hopeful - so happy for your successful scan!

Sophie - fingers crossed you have a great scan!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hopefully they will Taber and that and your ultrasound will give you some piece of mind!

I got a call from my midwife saying she put in my referral for my genetic counseling/testing. She didn't tell me what test I needed so now I'm sort of anxious. I know I need more than the Quad Screen since my family history shows issues with defects outside of the spectrum that a Quad can identify. I'm terrified of CVS and Amniocentesis with their risks of MC and with my already present risk it scares me even more. I've been told there's a test called Free Cell Fetal DNA but I have no idea if my Drs office even offers it. My mind is whirling with questions and anxiety. I also just found out that my midwife is a Nurse Practitioner and not exactly experienced in high risk pregnancies and that has put me on high alert, I do not appreciate not being told that even despite me asking if my Drs were all experienced with high risk pregnancy.


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey unicorn, I had same type of care with my mmc. Had blood drawn at walk in but my mid wife wasn't knterested in tracking it and it being my first pregnancy I really didn't know much. I had my first scan at 9 weeks as well. This time I saw a specialist so they do scan at 7 weeks


----------



## firsttimer123

Anyone know anything about the blood chromosome 22 test, also does gender at 10 weeks??? This replaces the dual ultrasound test... My Dr is recommending it but here in Canada it is not covered and it's fairly expensive like 700$. Any thoughts???


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've never heard of that one, but I've heard of tests that do the same called Verity, Harmony, Informaseq and the Free Cell. In the US, the get them you have to be of either Advanced Maternal Age or have a high risk of chromosomal abnormalities.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Nevermind, after a quick search, here in the US, that test is called the Panorama Test


----------



## firsttimer123

It's also called the cfdna test... Does a blood draw and checks for abnormalities like Down syndrome, you also find 100% the gender of baby


----------



## firsttimer123

It's not covered by ohip in Canada or our private insurance so would be an out of pocket expense


----------



## zmzerbe

All of those tests scare me :( When I was pregnant with ds they found a few markers for down-syndrome and they wanted to do some sort of test where they took some of the amniotic fluid to test if they the right amount of chromosomes. I declined the test and told them that however he was born, we would still love him. They made me speak to a genetic counselor and she was like, "If this happens you have plenty of options such as late term abortion or adoption..." And I had the BIGGEST anxiety attack. 

DS was born perfectly healthy.


----------



## firsttimer123

That's the benefit of the blood instead of ultrasound it is more conclusive


----------



## NavyLadybug

I called the Genetics office and spoke to her and she said based on my family history they would offer a Serum test, which is a two parter, which doesn't check for sex-linked disorders such as Turner's Syndrome which is a disorder that I have a family history of and my husbands side has a history of a male sex-linked bone disorder and I really don't like that. I'm considering asking my Dr if Informaseq would be available or the Panorama since they test the gender and thus can try to determine the risk of a sex-linked trait.


----------



## firsttimer123

What's a serum test navy??


----------



## NavyLadybug

I can't remember the full name of the test, but she referred to it as the Serum test the rest of the conversation. The first part is taken at 10 weeks and then the second at 17 and THEN you get the result about 2 weeks later, and I don't like that at all.


----------



## zmzerbe

The anticipation would kill me!


----------



## firsttimer123

Me too! Waiting a few days kills me


----------



## Sophie2015

Ultrasound was good. Measuring a day ahead. Heartbeat was between 141-159. Everything looks great! Tripled in size from last week. Sooo relieved!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Awesome Sophie! 

I don't know anything about genetics testing. I'm going to learn all about it with this pregnancy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Sophie!!!!!! How wonderful!!!


----------



## PJS1982

May I join you ladies? :) My 8dpo evap ended up being my bfp! We have been through several losses ttc #4. Most recent was our daughter Eliana at 18w. We started TTC over 2 years ago and had 4 confirmed losses and one unconfirmed loss.

This was our first month trying since we lost our Ellie. I am in shock! I swear it was the coconut oil! When we conceived Ellie, it was our first month using coconut oil and 5th month TTC post chemical pregnancy. 

Pix are my 8dpo "evap" and my bfps on frer from 9 dpo and 10 dpo

ETA: my due date will be in april because of needing to have a repeat cesarean and my ob suggesting i deliver at 37 weeks because of cord anomalies history
 



Attached Files:







11910873_10206190149089984_2093839268_n.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1









11887876_10206168464307878_5044957186317879166_n.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sophie2015

Thanks girls. I have another ultrasound next week. 

Anyone else have scans today?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome, PJ!! So sorry for your losses, sweetheart, I know they must have been tough. :Hugs:
With your medical EDD what would the day be? What team are you?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I don't think anyone had scans today, Sophie, but I think someone has one tomorrow and mine is Fri and I think 2-3 ladies have on on Monday!!


----------



## PJS1982

NavyLadybug said:


> Welcome, PJ!! So sorry for your losses, sweetheart, I know they must have been tough. :Hugs:
> With your medical EDD what would the day be? What team are you?

Thank you :) 

My EDD is April 18 2016. I am team "anything healthy"! My 3 year old's birthday is April 25 so that will be fun. I'll have two sets of double birthdays. My older two are oct 6 and oct 7. :happydance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Team Purple it is PJ! We have double birthdays as well, my birthday is July 3rd and my son's is July 2nd. If this baby follows my son's lead (he was a preemie at 35 weeks) then this baby will be born very close to my husband's which is March 24th

Welcome Bella! So sorry for your losses sweetie. What team are you rooting for?


----------



## zmzerbe

Awesome news on the scan sophie! And welcome ladies!


----------



## ksierra44

Anybody have right or left side lower abdomen pains


----------



## ksierra44

Anybody have right or left side lower abdomen pains? I kept getting them on the left side front above my hip today and now when i get up and move around i get iton my right and occasionally when just sitting


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sounds like 3 things, possibly round ligament pain which is normal (mine was always on the right with DS) and it could just be general soreness from where the baby implanted on that side or it could be your corpus luteum which is a cyst like formation that forms after an egg is released and sticks around for a while if pregnancy happens :)


----------



## zmzerbe

ksierra - Not sure what that could be, how would you describe the pains? I get the occasional menstrual type cramp pains in my uterus, I know it's from the uterus growing however because it's exactly the same feeling I had with my son.


----------



## ksierra44

Most of my pain has been on the right up until today . Some normal light period cramping on and off sometimes too but today its like a pinching on the left


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala, are you around sweetie? Haven't heard from you either lately.


----------



## zmzerbe

ksierra44 said:


> Most of my pain has been on the right up until today . Some normal light period cramping on and off sometimes too but today its like a pinching on the left

It could very well be the feeling of your uterus starting to expand slightly. Your body is now starting to tell your uterus, ok this baby is getting bigger, we need to make some room.


----------



## Lala77

Hey ladies ... So I needed a little space because I started getting some anxiety hyper-focusing everyday on my pregnancy. I want to give an update because I have some VERY mixed feelings and now I'm seeking out encouragement to resolve some new anxiety. So I had an ultrasound today and I had a heartbeat!! Im even a little ahead of schedule if you go by my day of ovulation! The heartbeat was 126 with a fetal pole and everything. Im am now passed both of my MCs regarding development. This Sunday I will be passing my latest MC regarding length of time. I really want this baby. I was cautiously so happy when I left my appointment. My husband and I were choked up and threw names around. Then ... I got my BETA HCG number and Progesterone ... And I can't shake the feeling things are going south :0( I have another ultra sound next Wednesday and I'm petrified. My mom and hubby are trying to encourage me to not stress but I can't help it. Here are a list of my numbers with my ones from today.
July 6th = LMP
July 24 = ovulation
Aug 4th = BFP FRER
Aug 5th = HCG: 69 Progesterone:18
Aug 7th= HCG: 179
Aug 17th = HCG: 7798 progesterone: 17
Aug 26th = HCG: 29,829 progesterone: 11
My nurse practitioner said everything looks good and that I'm going to be put on progesterone suppositories to be on the safe side. She said my numbers and fetal development are all where it should be :0( I just don't believe her. I have had some morning sickness (not at all like with my daughter) and fatigue but I don't know if it's my imagination ... It feels like it's dissipating.

Please give me honest opinions/thoughts ...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala, very good on the supplements, you clearly need them. You HCG however is perfect. It is very normal and expected for your HCG to slow down on its doubling time after you not only reach 6000 but also get past the 6 week mark and it often takes 96-120 hours to double at that point :) I have faith in you and little bean!!!!

It's also completely normal to be worried and anxious after losses and its perfectly reasonable.


----------



## zmzerbe

Lala77 said:


> Hey ladies ... So I needed a little space because I started getting some anxiety hyper-focusing everyday on my pregnancy. I want to give an update because I have some VERY mixed feelings and now I'm seeking out encouragement to resolve some new anxiety. So I had an ultrasound today and I had a heartbeat!! Im even a little ahead of schedule if you go by my day of ovulation! The heartbeat was 126 with a fetal pole and everything. Im am now passed both of my MCs regarding development. This Sunday I will be passing my latest MC regarding length of time. I really want this baby. I was cautiously so happy when I left my appointment. My husband and I were choked up and threw names around. Then ... I got my BETA HCG number and Progesterone ... And I can't shake the feeling things are going south :0( I have another ultra sound next Wednesday and I'm petrified. My mom and hubby are trying to encourage me to not stress but I can't help it. Here are a list of my numbers with my ones from today.
> July 6th = LMP
> July 24 = ovulation
> Aug 4th = BFP FRER
> Aug 5th = HCG: 69 Progesterone:18
> Aug 7th= HCG: 179
> Aug 17th = HCG: 7798 progesterone: 17
> Aug 26th = HCG: 29,829 progesterone: 11
> My nurse practitioner said everything looks good and that I'm going to be put on progesterone suppositories to be on the safe side. She said my numbers and fetal development are all where it should be :0( I just don't believe her. I have had some morning sickness (not at all like with my daughter) and fatigue but I don't know if it's my imagination ... It feels like it's dissipating.
> 
> Please give me honest opinions/thoughts ...

I know how you feel with this, even though with my first scan we didn't see a hb, the baby was measuring right where it should have been and at that point I had JUST made it past my previous losses time wise and development of the baby. I just had such a hard time believing the possibility that everything was going to be Okay. 

I think the reassurance came when I had my 8 week scan and baby was still measuring right on and we found a heartbeat. I think that you will be able to tell when you have reached 'peace' with this pregnancy. I feel like I am ALMOST there... DH and I haven't even brought up names into a conversation as we are both on the edge of our seats.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So ladies, I made a decision today. I'm going to get the Panorama Genetic Test. Cost for the test is 795$ but insurance will cover most of it and I'll only have to pay 100-200$ in my co-pay which we can easily afford. So I'm going to basically be skipping the genetic testing done by my Dr (All she has to do is sign my paper saying she authorizes the test due my high risk nature) and have the one I want done. They're coming around the 8th of Sept (When I'll be 9 weeks) and will be testing for 10 separate disorders (Including sex linked traits) so about 10 days after my blood is taken I'll know if my baby is low or high risk and if it's a boy or a girl.


----------



## ksierra44

Most of my pain has been on the right up until today . Some normal light period cramping on and off sometimes too but today its like a pinching on the left


----------



## Lala77

navy ... I want the test! Does it go farther with genetic testing? I'm 38 and I want to be prepared!

Ksierra, it sounds good that the pain is moving around instead of staying in one place intensely. When do you have an ultra sound?

So I found a website that made me feel so much better about my HCG numbers. I want to share it because I found it to be VERY informative. I'm no longer worried about my BETA HCG numbers:

https://www.babymed.com/is-my-hcg-blood-level-normal#

I would like to hear about other people's experiences with low progesterone. I have never had this before! It's making me so nervous! Anyway have a nice day everyone! 

Oh Sophie! I'm glad things are going well for you!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

This is the website: https://www.panoramatest.com/en/expecting-parents/about-panorama

They have 4 separate tests available, I definitely suggest giving them a call if you are interested because they are VERY helpful and informative and willing to work with you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Tomorrow is the big day and I am terrified, I've been shaking all morning and I just want the day would hurry and end so I could sleep and then be on the way to my appt. I'll have no one there with me and as silly as it sounds, I'd do anything to have someone there to hold my hand, because no matter the outcome I'm going to cry, I just hope they are happy tears.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - I'll be thinking about you all day tomorrow and looking for your update!

Yesterday I took another digi and it was 3+, so I am officially DONE testing now. 
I had a terrible scare yesterday; after lunch I nearly passed out and my friend had to lower me to the ground or I would have fallen. Called my OB who said I was dehydrated and need to eat more protein. Just hoping that's all it was and not some other sign of bad things. Trying to stay positive but its hard!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Kozmik, I had that happen a lot EVERY TIME I was pregnant and for me it's because my blood sugar plummets when I get pregnant and I have to eat more to keep it up because coupled with my gestational hypertension it would hit hard. Showers are the worst for me, they make me feel.faint every time


----------



## zmzerbe

I was the same way, I don't remember exactly what it was called, but my doctor told me I was hypoglycemic? I think. Anyways, If I didn't keep enough in my system my blood sugar and blood pressure would get extremely low and I would pass out. The first time it happened was so scary and I almost thought I had a seizure. My husband would have to sit on the toilet while I was showering or be in the shower with me because I would regularly pass out in the shower.


----------



## zmzerbe

I've been checking my blood pressure and stuff this time around too and yesterday I got 95 over 55 so I feel like this time around is probably going to be very similar.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, Hypoglycemic is the medical term :) I'm had it to a degree my entire life but when I'm pregnant its worse ten times over. I feel you on the DH in the bathroom!! Mine would either leave the door open and peek in if he was watching DS or he would sit in there with me and/or shower with me. He's been worried sick about me taking showers now that he's away


----------



## zmzerbe

aww I bet :( I couldn't imagine not having dh in the house at least while I'm showering. When I was pregnant with DS it was to the point where I wouldn't shower if dh wasn't home... He was never gone long enough for it to matter too much, but I just never felt safe showering.


----------



## NavyLadybug

The way I cope with it is taking cold showers. I like cold water, so for me is wasn't a big deal and the cold helps me feel less faint, kinda grounds me so to speak.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lala77
I agree with navy, hcg is looking great. I'm on progesterone also. I was on it before when was taking Clomid and ttc. It helped me go from a level 9 to 14.9. They might be gross but they definitely help :haha:

Navy
Go you for getting the testing. I'd look into it but I'm on a ppo insurance plan so I know it won't be covered at all. I do wish we could go with you tomorrow! it's not silly at all wanting someone there. Is Dh working?

Ksierra
With the pain moving around hopefully it is your uterus stretching. Keep us posted. 

KozmikKittenur 
that's so scary, I'm glad your ok! :hugs: how are you feeling today?

Afm 5 days until scan and I'm definitely starting to freak. Still not having any symptoms really. Breasts were pretty sore yesterday but that went away. No ms, no fatigue, no frequent urination, nothing. This has me really worried. Symptoms going away was the first sign of my mmc. Ugh I hate this. I did take an internet cheapie test to make me feel better. The lines popped up blazing right away so that helped. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## zmzerbe

That makes sense, I am not one to be able to take a cold shower though haha so that would never work for me. When I would feel faint though I would sit down in the tub and open the shower curtain and stick my head out for some fresher air. My showers were never very hot either.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Taber - thanks for asking. I am back to feeling like myself today. I hear you on the no symptoms thing. I have none, and its really disconcerting. I wish I was getting sick or having sore boobs!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Can I join you all? Pregnant after two loses. I haven't read through the thread but Im heading to do that now


----------



## firsttimer123

Any scans this weekend?? I have mine on Monday morning. Last few days I have felt awful, so tired and nauseous can barely get off the couch. I am a teacher so I only have one more week of summer break... Not sure how I'll teach feeling like this. Or how you ladies do this with other babies, I just couldn't imagine!


----------



## zmzerbe

Firsttimer honestly I deal with it mostly at work and it's pretty bad, specially because no one knows yet. When I get home, my son and husband do a pretty good job occupying themselves. I get home at 6 and bedtime is at 7:30 so I push through it as much as I can. The last few weeks have included a lot of cuddles instead of much playing.


----------



## KozmikKitten

firsttimer - my first scan is Monday as well, in the afternoon. I'll be 6+2 then. I hope you start feeling better before you have to go back to work!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Taber, DH left for deployment last Monday. He won't be back home until late Nov or Early Dec. 

Welcome Mommyof2peas!! Glad to have you, but so sorry for your losses sweetheart! What team are you on this time around?

Fisttimer, I have mine tomorrow morning at 8AM sharp.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Navy- I didn't know your husband was military. What does he do?

I'm thinking about asking for another hcg. I haven't checked it since it was 936 so I'm getting worried it isn't rising like it should. My anxiety is really kicking in. I keep freaking myself out. Deep breaths only help so much.


----------



## NavyLadybug

He's in the U.S Navy and works on the Aircraft Carriers as part of the group that runs air traffic control and prepping the planes for launch off of the deck. 

I'm sure that if you requested it, that you Dr would allow a simple blood draw to ease your fears. It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Purple :) I really just want healthy. April 29th


----------



## firsttimer123

Good luck tomorrow navy let us know how it goes!!


----------



## firsttimer123

When did you guys stArt showing, either prev pregnancy or this one?? I am 7 weeks sat and there's no difference, my belly doesn't feel hard or anything! Am I abnormal lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

It'll be a while depending on your physique. I'm heavier so with DS I didn't show til about 20 weeks and it was really only rounding out my stomach more than additional size and bump. But my friend is a size 3 and she started showing about 10sih weeks with a teeny, cute little bump


----------



## ksierra44

I didnt show until about 19 weeks with my last pregnancy amd that was with twins. Ive always had belly fat though. 

Nausea hit me today. Kinda like a pit in my stomach. Annoying. The pain is gone so that's good. I have another HCG and progesterone blood draw tomorrow. no ultrasound scheduled yet. I feel so mixed with this pregnancy. Ive always wanted to be a mom but now i think i don't want to be but i'm already pregnant so what is up with that! ! I am convinced this pregnancy isn't going to last. Instead of freaking I'm feeling content. It feels so wrong


----------



## NavyLadybug

ksierra, its normal to thing that. It's a fear response. With my son I was TERRFIED that I wasn't going to be a good mom and that it was a mistake to get pregnant, and I honestly was afraid of the same thing this time, when I got my :bfp: my first thought was, "How am I gonna handle 2?" but as soon as I saw my son the worry was gone for me, it was like the last piece of the puzzle had been found and everything made sense. And I feel like when I see the baby on the screen things will begin to fall into place.


----------



## NDTaber9211

That was beautifully said navy.

I had that SAME reaction today ksierra. I melted down to dh. All about how freaked I was,, how I wish I wasn't pregnant, how I was going to be a terrible mom etc. I think it's pretty natural reaction. Once I see the scan and know my baby is ok I'll feel better. I just wish I had some damn symptoms.


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi girls. Been down with a terrible migraine and nausea. Skimmed thru today's posts so I know I'm missing a lot of people with this post. 

Navy- Good luck tomorrow!!

Lala- Don't worry too much about your low progesterone. It is common and is easily fixed. Your hcg is great as you know. And all the research I've read says Dr's don't place much value in hcg after an ultrasound with a HR. Just have your progesterone redrawn in a week or so to be sure you are taking enough supplement.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My symptoms are even less today, practically non existent. The only real symptom I had was breast tenderness but that's completely gone. My faith in this pregnancy is at an all time low. I just don't know what to do. I wish more than anything that I was an optimist but this is just too much like my mmc now.


----------



## Sophie2015

NDTaber9211 said:


> My symptoms are even less today, practically non existent. The only real symptom I had was breast tenderness but that's completely gone. My faith in this pregnancy is at an all time low. I just don't know what to do. I wish more than anything that I was an optimist but this is just too much like my mmc now.

3 weeks ago my breast tenderness disappeared too. It was my only symptom. I freaked because it was also just like my other mmc's. And I'm also not an optimist. But I had a scan that next week and everythg was fine!! Try not to compare pregnancies as hard as that is to do. When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - good luck today! Fingers crossed all goes well.

Try to stay positive ladies! I know its really hard and I'm struggling with staying positive too!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Sophie. I feel like all I do is worry and complain. Sorry you ladies have to deal with it :dohh: I can be so confident and optimistic for everyone but myself it seems. I'm going to work on my outlook. 

Let us know how it goes Navy! Fx for you.


----------



## jtink28

ladies, please, please try not to worry about "no symptoms." please. 

i've had a mmc, too, and it's terrifying to worry about symptoms. with my mmc, i never had much symptoms. i worried, and then my worries were confirmed. but, also, with my son, i had NO symptoms at all. i just knew that at the ultrasound there was going to be nothing there. but there he was - a little beating heart, and he's here now, the craziest 2 year old ever. i had a symptom free, super easy pregnancy with him. the easiest ever. different pregnancies = different symptoms. stressing out and being negative will only hurt you. i know this first hand, as i'm a worrier, too. do some yoga, drink 1/2 glass of wine or beer, take a bath - it's going to be okay :)


----------



## babyjan

I hope the scan goes well navy x


----------



## Sophie2015

NDTaber9211 said:


> Thanks Sophie. I feel like all I do is worry and complain. Sorry you ladies have to deal with it :dohh: I can be so confident and optimistic for everyone but myself it seems. I'm going to work on my outlook.
> 
> Let us know how it goes Navy! Fx for you.

Worry is normal!! And talking about it is way better than keeping it bottled up. I worry daily. But I try to contain it by giving it a time limit. I'll give myself 15 minutes to worry about that day's concern then I try to put it away for awhile. It works for me. Everyone is different so find what works for you. I will worry this entire pregnancy because I see every week every little thing that can go wrong in a pregnancy. So you'll never bother me with your worries. But I'm hoping we're all worrying for nothing!! Big hugs


----------



## zmzerbe

firsttimer123 said:


> When did you guys stArt showing, either prev pregnancy or this one?? I am 7 weeks sat and there's no difference, my belly doesn't feel hard or anything! Am I abnormal lol

I started "showing" with my son when I was 9 weeks. This is just when I started noticing a difference. I am 5'0" and at 9 weeks I was 110lbs so I was super tiny. I started getting comments from family about me showing at 14-15 weeks.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lots of happy tears today ladies!!! Baby is ahead by 3 days at 7+5, HB is 168, lots of wiggles and waving little arm and leg buds. I was so relieved I cried. The Dr had to give me tissues. Dr says the baby implanted on the left, meaning that this may very well be a little girl!

https://i.imgur.com/FMZr3uC.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy I'm on both April threads with you but just have to say here too that I'm so happy!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay Navy I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## zmzerbe

YAY!!!! OMG I am so happy for you Navy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you ladies, your encouragement and support mean so much!


----------



## ksierra44

This all day nausea and on and off pain is really a drag. I am going to get my other hcg draw after work. Im gonna ask about an ultrasound


----------



## ksierra44

And Navy that is so great about your scan!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Good luck with the HCG and hopefully they give you a scan!! Would be awesome to see two scans in one day!


----------



## firsttimer123

Congrats navy!!!


----------



## ksierra44

I have to wait until September 9th for my scan!! Ugghhh


----------



## NDTaber9211

ksierra44 said:


> I have to wait until September 9th for my scan!! Ugghhh

Ugh that sucks! how far along will you be then?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Boo, ksierra!! Wish they would have relented for you!


----------



## ksierra44

They just dont want to chance too early of an ultrasound and not seeing what we should. Ill be 7 weeks not sure of the days


----------



## NavyLadybug

At least they aren't making you wait til 12 weeks!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So apparently Eucalyptus Spearmint scented wax helps my MS! Really wish I'd known that with DS!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'll have to keep that in mind :thumbup:


----------



## NavyLadybug

With DS I drank sooooo much mint tea. And I always have mint lifesavers and mint gum on my person!


----------



## Lala77

Awesome news Navy!!!!! Bravo!!! 

So I feel straight up car sick with major food aversions. I'm afraid to say this but I'm happy. Today I'm pregnant ... Today I'm happy. I'm really trying to just enjoy the changing feeling of my body. I'm almost positive I have a little girl. I asked where it implanted and they said right in the middle. Lol. Looking forward to more ultra sound pictures from everyone ... I have my last picture with the fertility clinic on Wednesday and then they send me back to my regular OB/GYN. I DONT WANT TO GO! I love having my blood work ultra sounds and doc appt all in one very clean nice place with nice staff.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hope the change over goes well for you, Lala! Can you maybe get a new OB if you don't like your current office?


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing? :)


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi Navy. I'm good. Already stressed and worried about my next scan on Wednesday. How are you?


----------



## NavyLadybug

FX'd for your scan!! Hopefully little bean waves for its momma!! 

I'm doing alright, exhausted and stressed over my gestational hypertension (I'm going to the Dr 5 times this week for a daily check) and she's already wanting to disgnose me with Pre-E because I had it with my son and my blood pressure was 161/100 at my last visit when normally it is in the 115/75 range.


----------



## babyjan

Hey guys 

Hope your all well! 

I'm in the UK so looks like I have to wait till 12 weeks for first scan :( im soooo worried and I thought about getting a private done but I guess I should wait to find out the date of my scan and see how long it is.

Oh and I haven't even been refered to midwives for booking in apt! I got appointment on the 2nd and that's when the Dr will refer me :|


----------



## NavyLadybug

I could not live in the UK, Babyjan!! I would go insane!!


----------



## babyjan

Navy, unless you suffered from multiple loses or have complications then they don't tend to scan before 12 weeks I think or you got into hospital with bleeding and pains.

It's standard to wait for the 12 week scan and you only get that and the anomaly scan at around 20 weeks.

Time is seriously gonna drag isn't it?!!


----------



## firsttimer123

I'm already feeling really stressed about my scan tomorrow, I just hope the outcome is different then last :'(


----------



## NDTaber9211

I feel you firsttimer. My first scan in Tuesday and I'm freaking out. I can't handle another mmc. Keep us posted.


----------



## firsttimer123

I read online that it's less than 5% to have two consecutive but then again the odds have not been in my favor so far. Not sure how I will sleep tonighy


----------



## NDTaber9211

Fx for both of us. I've been told unless you have a medical underlying reason for mc's the success rate is 80%. We got this firsttimer! :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Firsttimer, FX'd for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Thanks taber, hopefully we both have good outcomes over the next few days.
Thanks ladies for the support! Hoping to spend the next 7 months chatting with you girls, fingers crossed


----------



## NDTaber9211

Me too :) definitely will need some mama's going through the same stuff to talk too.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Definitely, it's always great to have people who know what your going through and know what your fears are! Support is one of the most invaluable things in pregnancy!


----------



## Lala77

Good luck everyone on ultra sounds this week!!! 

Sophie, I have another one Wednesday too! Good luck to both of us! 

So I have a question. I puked this morning. Could that be from progesterone? I took progesterone orally during my last pregnancy and never had symptoms. Could these vaginal suppositories be making me feel serious morning sickness? I had really bad morning sickness with my daughter ... So I'm hoping it's just because I'm pregnant.


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's the pregnancy!!! Puking isn't a side affect of Progesterone :D


----------



## firsttimer123

Few hours until scan... Freaking out inside


----------



## NavyLadybug

Deep breathes, Firsttimer, I know it's stressful, but deep breathes. Try not to cry to hard when you see bean, you don't want to miss it!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lala - I am on the vaginal progesterone and haven't had any increase in MS. So I bet it is the pregnancy symptom for you!

Firsttimer - Good luck at your scan this morning. I hope everything is perfect and will watch for your update. :)

I also have a scan today. Mine isn't until this afternoon though.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Good luck to you too, Kozmik!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm so excited for the scans today! Fx for both of you!

I'm on vaginal progesterone and haven't had any nausea. Totally the pregnancy 

One more day until my scan. Must keep busy so the time flies. I admit I'm preparing myself for bad news but hoping for good.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I am trying to prepare myself for bad news, too, Taber. I think its just the experiences we were given that try to make us prepare. I realized this morning that hubby and I haven't really even discussed the possibility of a baby yet. We have talked minimally about pregnancy but not about a future baby. 

Today though I am just so completely exhausted. I am at work but I could fall asleep if I laid my head down. I will so get fired if I fall asleep at my desk!


----------



## zmzerbe

Good morning ladies, and good luck to everyone with scans!! 
This morning I couldn't button my pants and the bottom of my stomach is already starting to get hard. I feel like I've gained a bunch of weight so far, but in reality I was 180lbs (fully naked) when I got my :bfp: and since then I've lost 8lbs.


----------



## Sophie2015

Good luck on your scans ladies!!

Lala- I've had many friends who were deathly sick on Progesterone. And I've had some that weren't. I took it with my 2nd pregnancy and my Dr warned me it might make me nauseous. Just depends on the person I think.


----------



## zmzerbe

One thing that I've found is helping my morning sickness is sunflower seeds... Just sucking the salt off of them and then concentrating on getting the seeds out of the shells has been great for me.


----------



## firsttimer123

Scan went well although they don't give you much info here, you get it from your ob in office few days later. Saw baby, saw heart beat, crl is 1.4cm! Feeling happy but still nervous onto the 12 week scan, now how will I make it 4 weeks


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yes! I'm so happy you saw the heartbeat! Got past the first hurdle. Hopefully the next month flies by.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm happy for your news firsttimer!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good luck to all the ladies getting their first scans. Mine is Thurs 

Hubby and I are trying really hard not to get excited. We havent even told the kids yet. Just my oldest. I don't plan on telling my mom until Thanksgiving. Im just going to show up with a big ol belly like "Surprise!"

Im doing Progesterone now as well. The major issue Ive had is the constipation. It is SO freaking bad. You don't realize how much you like to poop until you can't lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Firsttimer!!!! Everything sounds perfect!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

mommyof2 - YES my hubby made the comment, they are going to see all your poop on the scan! Ugh. Yes that's true they will. Managed to go this morning though! I think stool softener will have to be part of my daily regimen!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I took some stool softener then ate a bacon cheese burger lol that seemed to help clear out a bit. But I cant eat that every day.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Kozmik, have you had your scan? 

mommy, GL on Thurs!!


AFM: Last night DH and I decided on our baby names! *Remi Louise* for a baby girl and *Lyle Alphonse* for a baby boy!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I love the name Remi! :) I like both your chosen names. 

My scan is in an hour. Not sure if I will be able to update tonight or if it will be in the morning!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you and FX'd for you that all is well and you see little beans HB!


----------



## zmzerbe

Kozmik, Can't wait for the update!

Navy, I love those names! DH and I are working out names too. I lovvvvee the name Ellis Steven and DH Loves either Sterling or Archer (can you tell he likes the show?)
For a girl, he still likes the name we picked out for DS if he had been a girl, but I have mixed feelings only because I feel like that was DS's name... and if we use it for our next baby then I don't feel like we put our minds to their greatest potential... Izabella Monroe was the name we picked out for DS. I also love Willow, but DH always sings, "i whip my hair back and forth" when I bring it up. I have a few others too but DH has said no way to them all.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I loved Ellery for a boy or girl, which is what Ellis reminds me off. Also I have no idea what the connection between Willow and that tune is sooo.... haha I'm lost there


----------



## zmzerbe

haha Willow Smith is the little girl that sang that song.


----------



## zmzerbe

I really want him to narrow down some names with me! lol I want some really cute unisex names as well.


----------



## mommyof2peas

If its a girl it will be Temperance Grace and for a boy Oliver Henry .


----------



## NavyLadybug

That a pretty girl name, mommy, a double "virtue" name of sorts and I LOVE both of the names for your boy pick!


----------



## Cornfieldland

NavyLadybug said:


> FX'd for your scan!! Hopefully little bean waves for its momma!!
> 
> I'm doing alright, exhausted and stressed over my gestational hypertension (I'm going to the Dr 5 times this week for a daily check) and she's already wanting to disgnose me with Pre-E because I had it with my son and my blood pressure was 161/100 at my last visit when normally it is in the 115/75 range.

Hi! I have never heard of some one having pre E in first tri. Do you have protein in ur urine or swelling? If not it's probably just ur nerves. There's a couple of blood pressure meds you can go on during pregancy, I am on them now with this one due to pre-existing hypertension.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello Cornfield!

It's not common in the first trimester, it most often occurs after 18 weeks (like with my son) but some women (Especially those with a history of Gestational Hypertension and Pre-E like myself) can develop it earlier in their pregnancies, right now she basically wants to do preventative measures. We haven't done a protein test yet, that comes at the end of the week but I have had swelling in my feet and hands (Luckily not my face yet, last time that was the sign of the turning point and my son was born that day by emergency c-section) I will also be placed on meds at the end of the week, dosage is going to be determined by my results. It didn't do much good for my pregnancy with DS, I'm hoping it has a better effect this time around since we're starting it earlier.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good morning ladies!
Had my scan last night and baby is looking great so far! Measuring 6+3 and HB of 150. 
My MD offered me weekly scans, which I turned down (much to my own surprise!). I decided to just wait until the already-scheduled 10 week scan to check on baby again. 
She said she is considering me high risk until I get out of 1st tri (since all my losses were in 1st tri). 
Hubby and I are still planning on waiting until after the 10 week scan to tell anyone (parents included) so we'll see if I can keep it in that long!


----------



## jtink28

Wonderful news Kozmik!! Yay!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Kozmik!!! So glad everything is perfect!


----------



## firsttimer123

Yay kozmik!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Scan is in 2.5 hours. I am admit I'm freaking out a bit. Trying to stay positive but it's hard. I just really hope little bean is there this time.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hang in there Taber - we are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks KozmikKitten. I'm so happy your scan went well &#128522;


----------



## NavyLadybug

You've got this, Taber!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Navy can I join ur group here? Due date April 28th...Causiously hopeful :) I've had a MMC and 2 Cms this yr so Fx'd this is my rainbow!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome cornfield!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Of course! Welcome!! So sorry for your losses though, dear. What team are you rooting for? :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ladies, let me introduce you to my little jelly bean! Heart rate was 131 and my due date is now April 25. I'm so happy right now :happydance: I was so scared it was going to be an empty sac.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-01-10-13-45_1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5









20150901_095825_1_2.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KozmikKitten

YAY TABER!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo!! Yay for little bean, Taber!!


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey cornfield I am from Ontario as well :) nice to have a fellow Canadian in the group


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Taber! That's so exciting!
Firsttimer hi! I am from the states originally (Hawaii) but I married a Canadian and here I am 4 yrs now :) 
Navy I would love a girl cause I have two boys but after all that's happened I will be happy with a healthy baby...so I'll say team purple ;)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Team Purple it is! :)


----------



## Sophie2015

Terrified that my ultrasound tomorrow is going to be bad. I will be so happy to get out of the first trimester.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Good luck Sophie! Im the same...each wait till the next scan is difficult. Bring on second trimester!


----------



## Sophie2015

I thought having a scan every week would be comforting. And it is. But at the same time I dread it because I fear bad news.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

So sorry you've gone through such a hard time...im praying this one sticks for you xx


----------



## comotion89

hi ladies, I havnt been posting much, I've had spotting (red and brown) since 5wk+1 im 6wk today and had my early ulyrasound today, baby seen in the right place heart beating away, no obvious reason for the spotting :) still nervous though as I've had a previous MC


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay for heartbeat! How bad is the spotting? I've been spotting off and on mostly brown but sometimes pink. It comes and goes pretty quickly. Everything looked perfect when I went to the doctors thank goodness. 

You got this Sophie! Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello, comotion!! Some women spot for no real reason other than their cervix's are simply sensitive due to all the extra blood in that area. I did with DS at about the same time you did and then it stopped and that was the end of it :) sometimes it can be caused by BDing and you can spot up to 48 hours afterward. Glad you're ultrasound went well!!! What team are you rooting for? 

Sophie, FX'd on your ultrasound!


I agree on the 2nd trimester as well! Depending on where you ask the 2nd tri starts from 12-14 weeks so I have between 4-6 weeks until I'm there and it's driving me crazy! Haha


----------



## Sophie2015

comotion89 said:


> hi ladies, I havnt been posting much, I've had spotting (red and brown) since 5wk+1 im 6wk today and had my early ulyrasound today, baby seen in the right place heart beating away, no obvious reason for the spotting :) still nervous though as I've had a previous MC

Congrats on your ultrasound! 

One day at a time. Easier said than done after a loss I know.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was told 12 weeks so I'm sticking to that :haha: 6 weeks then I can start telling people I'm pregnant. Oh I can't wait!

I have to tell my work in pregnant when I go back Thursday and I'm not too happy. I work in an area that's kind of hazardous to a pregnancy so Dr's orders are to switch areas. She's put me on light duty because I am considered more of a high risk. Everyone is going to be asking me what's going on and idk what to tell them. I don't want anyone but management knowing I'm pregnant until the 2nd trimester. I'm thinking of just saying medical reason and leaving it at that.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just say, "Dr's Orders", Taber and leave it at that :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

haiyouguize, I haven't seen you around for a few days, are you doing ok, sweets?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh man rumors are going to fly lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am worried that I'm going to cause all this commotion and then something will happen to the pregnancy. That's even more people who will know if I miscarry.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Then let the rumors fly, its what people do best haha And should the worst happen, I found it harder to suffer in silence. But sometimes thats better for others. I hated that no one knew about my baby when they were gone, babies deserve to be celebrated and loved from the very start and should the worst happen, the parents deserve support from family and friends alike and sometimes even strangers.


----------



## comotion89

thanks ladies, just hope now He's in there for the long haul , I've got this feeling it's a blue bump can't shift it :) the spotting doesn't go on my liner, just when wiping. me and DH won't be doing the deed at all im too frightened hah!

I agree with navy, We've already told DH mum and dad , work know also as I have an auto immune disease which puts me at even more risk.


----------



## firsttimer123

Got info from my scan, they moved my Edd to April 12! And hb was 172!


----------



## coolbabe843

I would like to join the group...due April 12th!


----------



## zmzerbe

Welcome to all the new ladies! And yay for good news scans!! 

What makes sense to me is breaking down the 40 weeks into three sections evenly, so it'd be about 13+3 and 26+6 so let's just say 14 weeks for 2nd trimester and 27 weeks is 3rd, but my doctor goes by once you hit 12 weeks you're into you're into your 2nd trimester and 28 weeks is 3rd.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck at the scan today Sophie!!

Taber - just tell them something like, my MD says there is too much stress in my life and I need light duty for a while. ?? I don't know if that sounds better or worse than "medical condition" !


----------



## NavyLadybug

Team Blue it is then comotion!! :)

Welcome, Coolbabe! What team are you rooting for?

WOOHOO Firsttimer!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Definitely feel something funky in the tummy this morning. I woke up absolutely starving and nothing I eat helps. Now I'm starting to feel nauseous.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Uh oh, I see the beginnings of morning sickness haha


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lol oh joy....


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's a good thing though! Haha


----------



## comotion89

is anyone here a larger lady? haha I'm 17st and worried I won't look pregnant :s


----------



## NavyLadybug

I am. I have no idea how big 17st is but I'm 218lbs (I was with my son as well) and I started getting a noticeable bump with him about 18-20 weeks


----------



## comotion89

Navy its 238lbs (God that sounds awful haha) at 5"7 tall , hmm I carry most of my weight on my thighs so here's to wishful thinking that I show.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm 5'2 and I carry most of my weight in my middle and I showed at about 18-20 with DS (and he was a small baby) so I bet you start showing sooner than I did!


----------



## zmzerbe

I am 180lbs and I am only 5' on a good day, size 14 and l-xl tops. I feel like I'm already starting to get a little bit of a bump with this one honestly. It's the same time I started showing with my son.


----------



## Sophie2015

Ultrasound was GREAT!! Measuring 2 days ahead. Saw him/her moving!! HR 170
Soooo relieved. Thank God only another week until my next scan. I have no idea how you ladies survive for weeks without scans. I'd die!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, Sophie!!!!


----------



## jtink28

I don't get another scan until 20 weeks now! Wahhh!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Love it Sophie!

I'm 5'7 and 210. I was wondering the same thing about the baby bump. I think I won't show for awhile.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I am already regretting not taking my OB's offer for weekly scans. I had very strong symptoms on Monday and now I have none. So...yep. Wishing I had a scan booked for next week. 

Great news on yours though Sophie!


----------



## Sophie2015

My little bean!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sophie what a cute pic!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- hoping your scan went well today....


----------



## babyjan

Aww wow Sophie so cute! This is your 3rd scan right? I am yet to be scanned :|


----------



## Sophie2015

babyjan said:


> Aww wow Sophie so cute! This is your 3rd scan right? I am yet to be scanned :|

It is. Scanning me weekly because of my history of nothing but mmc's. If it happens again they want to know pronto so we can get genetics done. My previous losses were both too degraded for genetics. 

How many weeks are you? When is your first scan? I know you must be so anxious!


----------



## babyjan

8+4 today 

Yes I'm really nervous because I've had two early losses last year. My Dr told me at that time that I would be scanned around 6 weeks once I conceived but she's never mention anything about it now and I didn't even ask about it.

I have to wait to receive letter to find about my scan date which will be around 12 weeks (dating scan)


----------



## Sophie2015

Babyjan- my heart goes out to you! You must be going mad with worry and thoughts of "what if". Isn't there any way to get any earlier scan without waiting on your letter?!

I'm so sorry for your losses. They are so devastating by themselves but I've found I relive them to some degree with this pregnancy. It robs some of my joy. I hope the next few weeks fly by for you. I'm confident you have a healthy one this time. At some point the odds have to be in your favor. At least I keep telling myself that!!!


----------



## babyjan

Sophie I thought about going private. It would cost about £100 for early scan around where I live.

I'm definitely going mad with worry, every second I keep thinking what if something gone wrong or what if this is all in my imagination and there really isn't any baby inside. I fear I will go to my scan and see nothing :(

I'm really suffering with MS now and have been from 6 weeks so I guess that helps me feel better just a little but yes majority of the time I'm scared.


Thanks so much, your defo helping me feel better :)


----------



## Sophie2015

babyjan said:


> Sophie I thought about going private. It would cost about £100 for early scan around where I live.
> 
> I'm definitely going mad with worry, every second I keep thinking what if something gone wrong or what if this is all in my imagination and there really isn't any baby inside. I fear I will go to my scan and see nothing :(
> 
> I'm really suffering with MS now and have been from 6 weeks so I guess that helps me feel better just a little but yes majority of the time I'm scared.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, your defo helping me feel better :)

MS is your friend in this case!! I'm betting this baby is doing just fine. 

I have virtually no symptoms except terrible headaches that I had with both my mmc's. So without my scans I would totally doubt I was even pregnant. 

It might be worth the peace of mind to pay for a private scan....


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cute little bean, Sophie!!!


----------



## Lala77

Taber - honestly I would tell people you are having back trouble and your doctor wants you to avoid medication management because it's highly addictive. Lol that's what I would do!! 

Navy, when all is said and done I'm definitely being very public about my miscarriages. Right now the superstitious person in me is petrified to jinx this!

Congrats on all the awesome ultrasounds!!

I had a great ultrasound! HR 171 I'm now measuring 8 weeks as of yesterday. My progesterone is 23 and my HCG 66k+. I'm still waiting on my TSH levels. 

So my coworkers know something's up ... I'm not drinking water (because it tastes like bum to me now). I've been drinking Gatorade and vitamin water. I was eating ritz bitz and starburst ... This baby is a junk pig. I rarely eat crap like that. It is stressing me out bobbing and weaving ... I've been directly asked multiple times and made up a hungover story! I can't say drunk for 5 more weeks! I might tell some people I work with closely but ask not to celebrate or regularly talk about it until I'm in a less risky zone.

I'm heavy and I was told I could only gain 15 lbs ... I was sooooooooo Sick with my daughter I gained 10 lbs from beginning to end. I did not put weight on anywhere but my belly ... I'm very hourglass. I didn't show until 7 months but i also didn't start wearing maternity clothes until then because I was able to wear my own clothes. When I look back at pictures I definitely had a few months where I obviously looked pregnant.


----------



## coolbabe843

NavyLadybug said:


> Team Blue it is then comotion!! :)
> 
> Welcome, Coolbabe! What team are you rooting for?
> 
> WOOHOO Firsttimer!!!


I am going to say team purple, we dont care either way as we have one of each now...but if i had to lean one way or another I prefer a boy but I have a feeling its gonna be a girl


----------



## coolbabe843

as for the baby bump showing...I cant remember when I started to show with my other 2...I gained 60 pounds each time I do know that and have the flub of skin to show for it....this pregnancy I have actually lost 3 pounds somehow (no MS)...I feel like i have a bigger stomach but cant really tell as I am 173 pounds and 5'2


----------



## Cornfieldland

U guys r so brave telling everyone ur wieght :) I'm a bigger girl too and 5'9 and I am dreading weighing myself at the drs office. Just don't want to hear ur to fat and old to be pregnant ;) I know they won't say it in those words.. I've been thinner and I've been fatter so it is what it is. 

Woke up today with morning sickness screaming I'm here to stay! Why r toothbrushes so evil? I think toast will be my best friend for a while now.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful news on the scan, Lala!!!! 


As far as weight, I weighed 248 on Aug 13th at my scan where I measured 5+1 and 2 weeks later on Aug 28th for my (almost) 8 week scan, I weighed 218. I had dropped 30lbs!! My Dr's jaw dropped. However, this is normal for me as the same thing happened with DS and my MMC in June. 


As for announcing, I caved the day after our :bfp: and told my mother, grandparents, his father and his grandmother as well a couple very close friends who had known what we had gone through. Then the day of my scan I made it "FB Official"


----------



## NavyLadybug

Been emotional tonight ladies. I looked at the calendar and realized I would be 20 weeks tomorrow had I not lost my Robin in June. We could have been finding out if they were a boy or a girl, I would have been feeling kicks and movement. Last week would have been about the time of me EDD for the baby I lost at Xmas as well. I'm eternally grateful for the child I'm carrying now, but I'll never forget my babies. It's just hard. I bonded with them so much in just a few weeks and I had such hopes.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Navy I totally understand, my due date was July plus I had a chemical, it's hard to think about what should have been. Let's hope our babies r it and we will have them in our arms soon!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've had two CPs this year, and as callous as it seems, it was all over so quickly (I got AF within 24-48 hours after a faint + each time) that for a while I convinced myself I was seeing things but DH saw them too and I know they were there.


----------



## firsttimer123

Hopefully these will all be sticky beans for us. Countdown to second tri!!!! 4 weeks left for me


----------



## NavyLadybug

3 1/2 for me, they can't go fast enough!


----------



## NDTaber9211

5 1/2 weeks for me. This is going to be the hardest, most nerve wracking time.


----------



## mommyof2peas

My last MMC was at 13 weeks. We found out the baby was a he. We named him Henry. I realized we got our BFP the same month as our BFP with Henry. So timehop is showing me all the posts I dd with him and it's making me sad because he would be 4 months now. But I'm choosing to look at it as he send this baby to me and wanted me to know it was him so he did it the same month I got my BFP with him. I truly hope its a good sign. 

Had a scan yesterday. Saw yoke and the smallest flicker of a hb. Hb was only 101 though and that has me a bit worried. But seeing a hb is the first step to my rainbow.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's sweet, Mommy, and the name Henry is so handsome. 

You're only 6 weeks, a HB of 101 is usually what they are that early! With DS, his first HB at 7+3 was on 115 :) By 9 weeks it was 150+


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on your scan mommy! 
I had the opposite worry. at my 6+3 scan HB was 150 which is high from what I've read. So I was worried about that! I think around 100 is actually pretty normal. :)


----------



## SunUp

Hey everyone! Hope you don't mind me joining (I know it's late!)

We have to use IVF/FET to get pregnant. Our third cycle worked but unfortunately we lost that pregnancy early. We would have been due in December. 

I found out our fourth cycle worked but was afraid to get excited. I told my DH that I wasn't actually pregnant until after sono :haha: 

The day before sono I started to bleed, but the next day we saw a flickering tiny heart beat at 5+6. So, it's still early, but I am so thrilled and excited!!

I am due 4/30! :D WooHoo!


----------



## Lala77

Congrats sunup! And welcome ... Fingers crossed that things go well!


----------



## Lala77

I feel so guilty!!!! I am so tired and nauseous ... I'm useless! I feel bad for my hubby but I just can't contribute right now :0( I never felt this tired with my daughter or the 2 mcs. :0( I'm so grateful to feel pregnant ... So happy ... Except when hubby is chasing my 3 year old around and just watching that makes me gag. I know people say to exercise to help with the fatigue but REALLY???!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Welcome Sunup! Fx crossed for a sticky bean!

Lala sorry you are feeling so tired! hopefully it passes soon. 

I'm still not feeling anything. No symptoms really at all. If I didn't see and hear the heartbeat I wouldn't even think I was pregnant. I know I should be happy I'm not having any symptoms but I would definitely welcome the reassurance.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats and welcome, SunUp!! What team are you rooting for? 

Sorry your're so tired, Lala!!

Taber, I know that no symptoms can be worrying :(


----------



## Lala77

Taber, Didnt you have the beginnings of a yucky stomach? I'm sure it will go full swing sooner than later. I didn't feel this bad a week ago.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah Wednesday it was definitely acting up but then it's been normal ever since.


----------



## SunUp

I am good with either but I think this one is a boy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing today, ladies? :)


----------



## firsttimer123

Doing good navy... Feeling ill but it's all good! How are you navy?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm doing ok, thanks firsttimer. Tired and sick as dog with MS but otherwise fine haha


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm hitting 7 weeks tomorrow. It took 1 day someone to leak the fact I'm pregnant to everyone at work. I'm pretty mad about it. Now everyone will know if something goes wrong. I really wanted to try and keep it a secret for as long as I could.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh no :( Who leaked it Taber?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm hearing different things. One says a manager let it slip because they have to change the schedule to accommodate it. Another says my friend let it slip because she is so excited for us.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Maybe it was both? :( I'm sorry, sweetie, BUT once a HB is heard the chances of a MC go down drastically to only 2%. Once 8 weeks is reached, it goes down even further to 1% and once 12 is reached is goes down to only 0.1%. Just hang in there sweets, not long to go!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks navy. Hopefully when my Doppler gets here I'll be able to find a hb and it will ease my mind. 17 more days until next scan.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just remember with a Doppler, that before 10 weeks it can be hard, so if you don't find it right away, don't freak out :)


----------



## jtink28

hope you ladies are well. i've been incredibly sick - in bed all day, every day, except when my husband is at work and i force myself out of bed to watch my son. i've thrown up so many times in public now that i can't count. the diclegis i was prescribed takes the "edge" off, but i still don't ever feel good. i've lost 3-4 pounds now, since i can't really eat. the only thing that ever stays down is top ramen noodles. so much sodium, but it's something in my belly. i'm so so so so so so so ready for the 2nd tri!!!


----------



## SunUp

Oh no taber :(

Tink, I know how bad MS can be, I'm hoping better days come SOON! Can you ask your doctor about something else (phenergan, reglan, Zofran)?

As for me, sour stomach and SO tired, but otherwise I am ok so far! Scared because I had hyperemesis last time, but praying this pregnancy is easier on me.


----------



## Lala77

Be careful with Zofran ... I heard there is a class action suit because it caused birth defects. 

I'm nervous about the genetic testing :0( I get it done next week... Navy, what was the more indepth testing you ask for? I want to make sure to ask.


----------



## Marumi

Can I still join? 
I am currently 7 weeks pregnant, EDD April 25th ~ ish I would say. There was some confusion about the date but I am pretty sure baby implanted late (I charted the first 5 weeks).
Am a bit worried about this one. I conceived 8 days after my miscarriage had started. I have been achy and crampy and even bled once...but so far it seems the pregnancy is progressing.

We would be team purple. I have a son and enjoyed having a boy so much I would not mind another mama's boy :) But of course a girl would be a different special experience. I always wanted to have a few of each gender ;)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala, I'm having Panorama done, its a simple blood draw (Not invasive like CVS or Amnio) Others that are similar are MaterniT21, Informaseq, Verifi, Harmony and more. It tests for Chromosomal and Sex Linked Disorders as well as Micro Deletions. 


Marumi, of course you are welcome! I would take a guess that instead of implanting late, you Ovulated later that you might think. You can show Ovulation signs (included with your BBT and Cervical Mucus) up to a week before actual O and your body can actually try to ovulate more than once. I had a MMC in June. I THOUGHT I O'd only 10/11 days after, turns out I was off by a few days. Hopefully a dating scan will reveal more for you soon! :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hi ladies :) just had my 2nd ultrasound at 8 1/2 weeks and baby was waving its tiny stumpy arms at me! Omg im so in love :) measuring 2cm long and heartrate 150bpm. I am now set free from the ivf clinic and im a normal pregnant woman :) wooohooo!!!

Welcome Marumi


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo!! How wonderful, Hopeful Cat!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Welcome marumi! We have the same edd :).

I'm so sorry for you ladies with horrible ms. I wish I had advice to offer.

Lovely news hopeful cat! Any scan pics?

It's it harder to get good pictures on ultrasounds when you are overweight? I'm worried about my belly messing it all up.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Thanks ladies :) ill try and take a photo of my sonogram but might be pretty fuzzy.

Ndtaber...ive only had internal ultrasounds so far. But I wouldnt imagine itd be any problem :)


----------



## Lala77

Thanks navy!

Awesome hopeful cat!!!

Welcome marumi!!!


----------



## Marumi

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!! :)



NavyLadybug said:


> Marumi, of course you are welcome! I would take a guess that instead of implanting late, you Ovulated later that you might think. You can show Ovulation signs (included with your BBT and Cervical Mucus) up to a week before actual O and your body can actually try to ovulate more than once. I had a MMC in June. I THOUGHT I O'd only 10/11 days after, turns out I was off by a few days. Hopefully a dating scan will reveal more for you soon! :)

Interesting that the body can ovulate more than once. What happened for me is that I am very sure of the conception date. With every baby when I conceive I have a night where I suffer through bad cramps (I never cramp for anything), nausea, pressure on my cervix and pelvis and fatigue. After that night I had daily pregnancy symptoms and MS. I continued to chart and kept and eye on my temperature rising. I had another night about 11-12 days after conception that was horribly painful with cramps and all again. I thought I was miscarrying. But the next day I got a faint BFP and from then on the line darkened. My pregnancy symptoms became more intense after this day as well so I put it down as implantation day.
I had similar with my son. I only had sex on one day but at a scan he measured smaller...however, I knew I did not have sex at a later time so maybe that was late implantation as well.

I am hoping it is that because the doctor said either the baby stopped growing or it implanted late...:( There was no heartbeat and baby measured 5+6 instead of 6+6 on my last scan.


----------



## NavyLadybug

If you go back to earlier pages, my bean measured a week behind as well at only 5+1 instead 6+1 and 2 weeks later baby had mostly caught up (this is how we figured out I O'd later than I thought at 13 days after my MMC instead 10/11) There's was no HB at my first scan either, before 6w it can be hard to find one! Good luck on your next scan some beans are just slow starters!


Also, Taber, weight really doesn't affect abdominal u/s unless you weigh over 350 generally. And even at that weight, it generally doesn't affect an internal :) With DS my weight never interfered with any of my ultrasounds :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome to the new ladies! We are happy to have you here in our group!

Hopeful - congrats on the scan news! That is fantastic!

AFM - just sitting here waiting for another scan. Will be in 2.5 weeks! I have very slight nausea at times and sore nipples. Other than that, nothing much going on with me. Just keep trying to stay positive. I did end up telling my mom over the weekend. Hubby didn't want to tell anyone until after our 10 week scan, but I just had the opportunity and decided to tell my mom.


----------



## Marumi

NavyLadybug said:


> If you go back to earlier pages, my bean measured a week behind as well at only 5+1 instead 6+1 and 2 weeks later baby had mostly caught up (this is how we figured out I O'd later than I thought at 13 days after my MMC instead 10/11) There's was no HB at my first scan either, before 6w it can be hard to find one! Good luck on your next scan some beans are just slow starters!
> 
> 
> Also, Taber, weight really doesn't affect abdominal u/s unless you weigh over 350 generally. And even at that weight, it generally doesn't affect an internal :) With DS my weight never interfered with any of my ultrasounds :)

That is great! I really hope mine will catch up too! If it was "late" in one way or another it makes sense it takes time to develop. 
I did not even have CM mucous but right after conception I got the lumpy pregnancy discharge and I was like "wait...I thought I need to ovulate first?" :lol:
With how long conception and implantation can take and how much it can vary it makes sense that some dates are far off.
How could I know if I ovulated late? I temped and charted like I said. Usually I ovulate just before the full moon. I got my first positive hpt on the 8th, 10-11 days after what I had marked as conception.


----------



## zmzerbe

Ugh ladies, eating is so hard lately. I've lost 5lbs since my bfp and none of my pants fit :'( I'm definitely starting to show with this one already, baby is the size of a kumquat but my uterus is the size of a large grapefruit lol. I haven't been able to find a hb on my home doppler yet, but I'm still hopeful. I'm going to wait a few more days and try again.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Marumi, if the line was faint, I would count back 7-8 days. Unless you used OPKs its very hard to know exactly when you ovulated even when you chart and temp, especially after a MC, and even then you can ovulate as late as 72 hours (3 days) after your first + OPK. Also, with lumpy discharge, that can happen as soon as ovulation is over in many women, it does for me. 


How did she react, Kozmik?!


I know that feeling, Zmzerbe, I lost sooo much weight already but everything fits weirdly haha


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - honestly, I started crying when I told her. I feel like its not "fun" anymore since I've lost two in a row now. Its like, the excitement got taken from the announcement. I just told her I was pregnant and scared. She said she would pray for me. That was really the end of it. I wasn't looking for anything else though. I'm still so worried I'm going to lose this one too, that I don't think I could handle a lot of excitement.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sorry, sweetie. :hugs: but your closing in on 8 weeks and then on 12 weeks and after that your chances are amazing. We're all here with you sweetie


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks Navy - and that reminded me to change my ticker to my new due date. Its only one day ahead but I'll take it! :)


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - It's mostly an issue in my work pants. I am currently doing the hair tie trick and now the hair tie is officially about to be retired.


----------



## NavyLadybug

One day is always good, Kozmik!

Oh no, time for maternity pants, Zmzerbe!


----------



## Marumi

NavyLadybug said:


> Marumi, if the line was faint, I would count back 7-8 days. Unless you used OPKs its very hard to know exactly when you ovulated even when you chart and temp, especially after a MC, and even then you can ovulate as late as 72 hours (3 days) after your first + OPK. Also, with lumpy discharge, that can happen as soon as ovulation is over in many women, it does for me.

I never have visible discharge due to surgery on my cervix so that was the first thing that struck me as odd :)
I guess my date must be about right then at least I have no good evidence supporting a later date as we did not have unprotected intercourse on all days. We were waiting for two weeks after the blood flow thinking I might ovulate after two weeks. At least I read somewhere that MC bleeding can act as a period. But it seems I ovulated around the usual time of the month like I did before pregnancy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sperm can live for up to five days after intercourse, so its safe to say you ovulated within the 5 days afterwards. I O very later in my cycle, but even with my O being later than I thought it was, it was still very early compared to what I normally O at.


I see in your siggy that you had a MC at 4 weeks, this is TECHNICALLY a type of MC called a chemical pregnancy (a pregnancy that doesn't make past the 4-5th week) and so your cycle is still pretty much on track as it would have been had you not gotten pregnant at all. I had two back to back and it was, to my body, as if I were never pregnant because I bled the usual length of time, O'd roughly around the same time and everything. However with my MMC at 8w everything happened way earlier in the cycle afterwards which was very confusing in the early weeks.


----------



## Sophie2015

Anyone around? Started cramping and spotting about an hour ago. This is a first for me. I'm 9+4 today. Ultrasound at 10am. It's 3:20am where I am and DH is sleeping. So scared and lonely.


----------



## Marumi

Sophie2015 said:


> Anyone around? Started cramping and spotting about an hour ago. This is a first for me. I'm 9+4 today. Ultrasound at 10am. It's 3:20am where I am and DH is sleeping. So scared and lonely.

I hope it is nothing. :hugs:It can be so hard to say with these things. Keep us updated.


----------



## babyjan

I hope everything is ok Sophie x


----------



## Marumi

NavyLadybug said:


> Sperm can live for up to five days after intercourse, so its safe to say you ovulated within the 5 days afterwards. I O very later in my cycle, but even with my O being later than I thought it was, it was still very early compared to what I normally O at.
> 
> 
> I see in your siggy that you had a MC at 4 weeks, this is TECHNICALLY a type of MC called a chemical pregnancy (a pregnancy that doesn't make past the 4-5th week) and so your cycle is still pretty much on track as it would have been had you not gotten pregnant at all. I had two back to back and it was, to my body, as if I were never pregnant because I bled the usual length of time, O'd roughly around the same time and everything. However with my MMC at 8w everything happened way earlier in the cycle afterwards which was very confusing in the early weeks.

That makes sense. Thanks for explaining. Must be that my cycle was still on track. Ovulating within 5 days after intervourse would fit time frame wise too. We tested waters when I was spotting and I felt the semen causes my cervix to hurt. We used condoms and it wasn't a problem. Throughout the whole pregnancy my cervix has been hurting from semen...really mysterious. So we used protection. :shrug:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hope everything is ok, sweetheart!! Keep up posted! We're here for you, Sophie!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sophie - I hope everything is ok! I wouldn't let my hubby sleep if it was me. Update us after the scan! Hoping for good news.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Fx for you Sophie. Please keep me updated. :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Waiting on your update, Sophie, hope all it fine!!!!



AFM: Just had my Panorama draw a little bit ago. Now to wait a week for the results


----------



## SunUp

Hoping everything is ok Soph!


----------



## comotion89

hope everything was ok Sophie


----------



## zmzerbe

Hope everything is alright Sophie, Please update us soon. we are all anxious


----------



## zmzerbe

Good luck navy! Can't wait to find out what your little bean is either! Doesn't that test tell you gender?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, Zmzerbe, it does, I'm really excited!


----------



## Sophie2015

So there was a mixup and my 10am ultrasound didn't get scheduled only the 10am dr appt. Had to sit and wait til noon for an ultrasound. Stressful!! And despite my disappearing symptoms baby is fine. Measuring a day ahead. HR 173. Last week it was 170. Moving EVERYWHERE. Couldn't determine the source of the spotting which had stopped after 30 min or so btw so Dr put me on modified bed rest for next 4 weeks telling me to "do only what I have to". Next ultrasound is in 2 weeks. Also having the genetics test in 10 days. Thanks for caring girls. I'm off to nap. Been awake for 24 hours at this point. Hope you all are well. &#128525;


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thank you so much for your update Sophie - and SO happy that everything still looks good for you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad everything went well!! Hopefully you just have a sensitive cervix and with all the blood in that area it needed a place to go! Which genetic test are you having? Does it tell gender as well to test for sex-linked traits?


----------



## babyjan

Glad all is well Sophie :hugs:


----------



## Sophie2015

Thanks ladies!

Navy- it does. But there are often false alarms with gender meaning that often the result isn't xx for girl or xy for boy. It might be xo for example. In the end the child might not have the defect or does indeed have the defect but would never know it unless they had genetics done one day. I see this in my practice a lot. We'll run dna on a baby looking for something else and find they aren't xx or xy- it doesn't affect them and no one would have known without the test. So I'm prob gonna skip gender because I'll just worry esp since it's the least reliable of the tests. If it came back abnormal I'd have the option to do an amnio to verify if it was really abnormal or a false abnormal. And I won't risk an amnio. I'm just doing fetal DNA for the 3 trisomys and sex linked defects. I'll wait til the traditional ultrasound for gender.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ahh, I know what you mean Sophie. The test we're having done tests for Turners (X), Klinefelter (XXY), Triple X (XXX) and XYY Syndrome because these types of disorders (Specifically Turners) do run in my family and of those 4, Turners poses the most risk as it carries the risk of miscarriage in the second Trimester or heart defects. The way the Dr explained it was if it the baby came back as XX or XY (simply girl or boy) it basically ruled out Sex-linked traits like the ones I listed. If it weren't for that, we would have just done the normal Quad or Serum screen that tests for just the Trisomies


----------



## Sophie2015

There isn't any of that in our families so hopefully all will be well. And hopefully so in your case too!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Being 43 I'm more worried about trisomy 13,18,21


----------



## Marumi

I'm glad all is well Sophie!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I honestly feel like it will be fine, but since I have had so many unexplained miscarriages (from a proven medical stand point) and Turners often results in MC, I would rather be safe than sorry and either confirm or rule it out this time. For any disorder really. :)

Also, you're 43, Sophie?! I thought you were like 28 or something....... lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm so happy every is ok!


----------



## SunUp

Sophie, so glad!!! BTW, what kind of practice do you have / work at?

Navy- I totally understand your concerns and wanting the tests done! Hoping everything comes back perfectly!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Again thank you everyone! 

Navy- I'll be 43 Saturday but don't look, act, or feel it. Apparently my hormones don't know it either because my AMH, FSH, etc look like that of a 30 year old woman! &#128516;


SunUp- I am a level III neonatal intensive care nurse. 13 years and counting. I've seen it all!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy- I changed my avatar. Me at 42 &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## NavyLadybug

Dang, Sophie!!! You DO NOT look in your 40s or even 30s!


----------



## Lala77

Sophie ... So relieved that everything is ok!

I go Monday for my genetic testing. I am so nervous!!!! Next Friday is my first appt with my regular ob/gyn. If u go by my ovulation date I will be 10 weeks. Do you think they will be able to get a HB with a Doppler?


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- yes I would think so


----------



## comotion89

Sophie's found the well of youth! you look brill for your age!


----------



## Sophie2015

comotion89 said:


> Sophie's found the well of youth! you look brill for your age!

Lol. Thank you. I don't smoke or drink. Eat healthy and run like crazy. I guess it works. No one thinks I'm 42 aka almost 43.


----------



## NavyLadybug

They should Lala, but if they have trouble they might give you a quick scan to see where bean is hiding. DS was ALWAYS hiding before he got to big to do so and I ended up with a scan nearly weekly because the Dr had so much trouble hahaha Which test are you getting, Lala?


AMF: I have an appt today at 10AM (2 1/2 hours from now) and I'm going to ask for a scan. I've been so worried and anxious because my symptoms have dropped off entirely. I know that this can be normal as you near the 2nd trimester but it worries me none the less.


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy- That's what happened to me over the weekend. Lost my symptoms then started cramping then that spotting. I'm sure you're fine but I'd want a scan too.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I dont think they offer the genetic testing here. At least Ive never been offered it. But now that Im 35 maybe they will. We always to the testing with the 12 week ultra sound. I tried to get a early gender scan at 16 weeks last time and my OB was having none of it. New hospital policy. But then again I lost that baby at 13-14 weeks, So I didnt need it. But I was surprised because he let me with the other two. I guess it was to stop gender selection. People aborting the gender they didnt want. I spent the last two days worried that something was wrong because my symptoms had gone nearly completely. Then yesterday I only ate a sandwich then went shopping and by the time we were finished I was dying! I was so hungry and sick. This morning not feeling the greatest either.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Back from my appt, baby hasn't grown. no Hb could be found. I go back to radiology at 2 for more detailed scan.


----------



## SunUp

Oh no Navy!!! That's not at all what we wanted to hear :(


----------



## tag74

This breaks my heart. Hoping your 2 pm appt gives you more positive answers.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Fx your appointment at 2 has positive answers. :hugs: we are here for you no matter what navy.


----------



## KozmikKitten

So sorry Navy - hoping the 2 p.m. scan is more positive.


----------



## zmzerbe

Praying for you navy <3


----------



## babyjourney89

Hi ladies, i'am new here.
Had an usg and found out i'am 6 week and 4days Pregnant and FHR is 144.
I asked my OBS/GYN if i can travel via flight (which would take hardly an hr). She said that you better travel by car, take rest and get sleep during the long ride (12 hours).
I'am kinda confused, can you help me out.


----------



## Lala77

Thinking about you Navy. I hope things are alright.


----------



## firsttimer123

Thinking of you navy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello, Babyjourney. What your EDD? What team are you rooting for?



AFM: The baby is gone. It it stopped developing a couple days after my last US. Dr wants a D&C to test the baby for everything so I'm scheduled for Tues. I'll be here to cheer and root you ladies on to happy, healthy babies though.


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy- I'm so very sorry for your loss. My heart truly breaks for you.


----------



## SunUp

So very sorry Navy! Hugs.


----------



## Lala77

Navy ... This makes me so sad. We'll be rooting you on in your journey as well.


----------



## babyjan

I'm so so sorry Navy :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer123

So sorry navy! Hopefully you get some answers soon


----------



## jtink28

So so sorry navy. 


Why am I irrationally excited to hit double digits?! Yay!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you all ladies. I'll be taking a break fora couple of days to sort myself out and things. But I'll be back probably after the weekend.


----------



## Lala77

Navy, take your time. We all understand.

At work yesterday I felt dizzy and lost my footing a touch. The nurses checked my sugar which was fine. My blood pressure was really high according to the electrical arm cuff: 178/68 on one arm and 191/99 on my other arm. I went to my office and tried to relax and drink water. The nurse came in 10 minutes later with a manual blood pressure cuff and took my BP. It was 130/90 on one arm and 120/70 on the other arm. My typical blood pressure is 110/70 or at most 120/80. My husband called my ob/gyn and they told me to go home and rest through Monday. im not even 10 weeks pregnant yet!!! I'm already on synthroid for hypothyroidism and progesterone ... Now I have hypertension :0( I'm trying to relax but all of this is making me sooooo nervous. I bought my own electrical BP cuff off amazon it comes today. I am not even seeing my ob/gyn until next Friday.

Any advice or positive stories?


----------



## zmzerbe

<3 :hugs: Navy, that sucks :( I am sorry that happened. We all know how hard it is, but you especially. I was really praying this would be the one. I do hope though that with the testing they might be able to figure out if there is a trigger for your losses and if so, maybe they can find a way to fix it. <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry lala I wish I had some advice for you. :hugs:

Afm my anxiety is shooting through the roof. I've had no symptoms these last few days and have felt fantastic. This is exactly what happened right before we discovered my mmc last time. I still have 2 weeks until my next scan. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- Rest and a low sodium diet. Read labels. You'd be surprised where sodium is hidden. 

Taber- I hear ya! My next ultrasound isn't for almost 2 weeks and at 10 weeks now my few symptoms are less. It's unnerving because I also did this with my mmc's. No real advice. But I keep trying to focus on what I want instead of what I don't. Constantly visualizing a healthy baby growing every time I have thoughts of another loss. 

Navy- Thinking of you always. Take all the time you need. I hope you find answers so you can have your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## zmzerbe

Alright ladies, I need some help. The last few days I've been dealing with numbness in my arms and legs. At first it was in one arm, then it went away, yesterday it was in the opposite arm, it went away and today it's my leg! I think my leg is my sciatic nerve, I had a lot of sciatic pressure with my son, but not until later in the pregnancy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

The Red Cross is bringing my husband home. He'll be home by Monday to be here during my surgery. He's getting 2 weeks of emergency leave and then he goes back to work here at the yards instead of going back to the ship.


----------



## firsttimer123

That's good Navy you need the support.


----------



## Lala77

Navy, I'm so glad to hear that! Your husband must be so happy to be home to give you true support.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Zmzerbe- I have no clue what that could be. I say bring it up to your doctor. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Lala77

Zmzerbe - definitely let your doctor know!!! And then let us know what your doctor says! I hope u feel better.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Had some bleeding and clots on Sat, but it stopped at the ER. 

3 Appts today. First one is counselling and therapy at 10, then blood draws at 11 and an US at 1:30 to check if the bleeding caused me to pass fetal tissue (Unlikely as I stopped shortly before leaving the ER and have yet to bleed again.) D&C is tomorrow.


----------



## SunUp

Thinking of you, navy. :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

Haven't heard back from my doctor yet, they have no weekend hours. Hopefully I can get through today. Navy I am so sorry this happened to you :( if you need anything you know we are here to talk.


----------



## zmzerbe

My son turned 2 years old today *sobs* he had an awesome birthday party yesterday, but I can't believe how big and old he is :( We also announced our pregnancy yesterday. I couldn't wait any longer, it was killing me. I think I announced at 8 weeks with Chance, my losses made me skeptical this time though.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi ladies. I had some bleeding yesterday so I went for scan today. The ultrasound showed a very active baby measuring 5 days ahead! At 11+4 but also showed a 1cm bleed spot next to the amniotic sac. Does anyone have experience of this that can give me some hope or info etc? Thanks xx


----------



## Sophie2015

Anyone else constantly worried? 10+4 today and feel like I'm waiting for something to go wrong. I guess my history of mmc's has me on edge and I don't think I'll ever relax. 
Also my progesterone level has dropped although my OB says it's fine it still worries me. I'll be so glad for my next scan next Tuesday.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Youngmam, I believe thats called a subchronic hematoma, here is a link:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/complications/subchorionic-bleeding.aspx


Sophie, now that you're 10+, it can be normal for your P to drop off just a little as your placenta begins to take over. 


AFM: Surgery in an hour and half. I'm honestly scared out of my mind.


----------



## Sophie2015

NavyLadybug said:


> Youngmam, I believe thats called a subchronic hematoma, here is a link:
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/complications/subchorionic-bleeding.aspx
> 
> 
> Sophie, now that you're 10+, it can be normal for your P to drop off just a little as your placenta begins to take over.
> 
> 
> AFM: Surgery in an hour and half. I'm honestly scared out of my mind.


Navy- you are truly a special and sweet person to check in on us after what you've been through and will go thru today. You have been constantly in my thoughts since late last week. I know you've been down this road too many times before but I have as well. Message me anytime. As you know the procedure itself is a piece of cake. I'm praying for comfort and for answers today. Please update us when you are able. Much love and hugs.


----------



## SunUp

Hoping things go quickly and you get answers, Navy.


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - I hope all goes well today! I am so sorry that you are going through all of this.

Sophie - I am at 11 + 1 and constantly worrying. Specially now that we told everyone about the pregnancy. I keep kicking myself that I didn't wait, but it was the only time we would have all of the family together until Christmas. I keep telling myself though that at this point, if anything happens, I'll at least have had the time with my baby that I did. If he or she is taken too soon, then god had a better purpose for my baby up there instead of on earth.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - I'm really sorry to hear your news. I hope you are doing alright today considering the circumstances.


----------



## Sophie2015

zmzerbe said:


> Navy - I hope all goes well today! I am so sorry that you are going through all of this.
> 
> Sophie - I am at 11 + 1 and constantly worrying. Specially now that we told everyone about the pregnancy. I keep kicking myself that I didn't wait, but it was the only time we would have all of the family together until Christmas. I keep telling myself though that at this point, if anything happens, I'll at least have had the time with my baby that I did. If he or she is taken too soon, then god had a better purpose for my baby up there instead of on earth.

I'm trying to stay positive and trust all will be okay. But I think knowing this is our last chance because I'm 43 it makes it harder. If we lose this one we'll never have our little family.


----------



## youngmamttc

NavyLadybug said:


> Youngmam, I believe thats called a subchronic hematoma, here is a link:
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/complications/subchorionic-bleeding.aspx
> 
> 
> Sophie, now that you're 10+, it can be normal for your P to drop off just a little as your placenta begins to take over.
> 
> 
> AFM: Surgery in an hour and half. I'm honestly scared out of my mind.


Thank you so much navy. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss x


----------



## Lala77

Navy, you are in my thoughts. Did your husband return yet?

I am so nervous. I gave blood for the genetic testing Monday night. I see my doctor Friday. I'm so nervous about hearing the heartbeat or not :0( people figured it out at work because I've been obviously sick and everyone has been looking for me to get pregnant. I just am feeling connected to this small little being in me and I'm so afraid of being told I have to start letting go AGAIN.


----------



## firsttimer123

Anyone using a Doppler?? Borrowed one from a friend and have been listening to bean often... It's a nice reassurance for those of you who are worried


----------



## NavyLadybug

Figured I'd come in and update you ladies. 

We were at the hospital from 8:30AM to 5:45PM, and we were only supposed to be there til noon but the Dr was running behind because she got her schedules mixed up.

Poor DH had an experience while we were there because I hemorrhaged in Pre-op.
As soon as they took me back and they were hooking up my IV and stuff, blood just started pouring out of me. Like it covered the bed, dripped onto the floor, soaked all the padding and sheets under me and everything.
Poor DH actually asked if I was dying. I giggled at him cause I was sorta loopy on the first round of meds to calmly nerves and told him it was nothing. It scared him to see enough blood to cover the bed and run into the floor
They literally called for 4 additional nurses to help clean me up and get me situated. The Dr told me not to be embarrassed and I laughed at her and told her if she'd taken me back on time (it was 3 hours late by then) then this wouldn't have happened, it was her fault, not mine

Then 2 hours later when they finally take me back to the OR, I'm still conscious because they wanted to do an ultrasound before they put me under in case I passed fetal tissue. When they do this, my legs are not in stirrups, they are in slings (think movie style when someone has a broken leg) and I basically doing the splits while still covered in in not only the remenants of old blood but still pouring more blood with literally NOTHING of me covered except my folded up gown on my chest and its my Dr (female) 4 nurses (2 male and 2 female) and 2 other working on my Oxygen and Anesthesia (also 2 males) and the one doing my Oxygen notices me crying after the Dr says "product is retained" (meaning I hadn't passed the baby, which the phrasing made me cry) and the older man doing my oxygen starts patting my hair and trying to be soothing and he says, "Honey, it's ok, you don't have to be embarrassed, we see this and much more before noon." and I just shook my head and told him, "It's not that, embarrassment is the last thing on my mind. I've had at least 15 people examine me down there in the past week, I'm far past feeling embarrassed." After that I don't remember anything except waking up as they were pulling an intebation tube out of my throat because apparently I wasn't breathing correctly during the procedure. 

Preliminary results from the testing should be back in 2 weeks (this is the screening to see the risk, low or high, of a chromosomal problem and the gender report) and then the diagnostic (The definitive Yes or No answers to possible problems) will be back in about 30 days. We also spoke with a counselor while i was in recovery about coping with grief and loss. He suggested the same techniques as he did in June (he actually remembered us, he gave me and Michael both a hug when he saw that it was us he was coming to see) and we chose names for the baby as part of closure and making it feel more complete in our minds and hearts that our baby was just that, our baby. We chose *Alistair Matthias* for a boy and *Sophie Remilia* for a girl


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy- I'm so sorry you had such an awful time. I continue to pray for comfort and answers for you. &#128546;


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh navy I'm so sorry how traumatic! Lovely names you've chosen sweetie! Xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: navy. I hope the results get you done much needed answers. 

I've been using a Doppler for a few days with no luck. I'm 8+2. 

My symptoms still aren't really here. I do worry something isn't right. About another week until my next scan.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Sophie, YoungMam and Taber


Taber, can you maybe go to the ER (say your hurting) or try to get them to move your US up a little?


----------



## Sophie2015

Taber- My few symptoms -breast tenderness & constipation- are GONE. Totally gone. I'm pretty much in panic mode at this point. It's been a week since my last scan. Another 6 days til my next one. Unless I cave and pay for a private one tomorrow night. Sigh. I don't think I'll ever relax.


----------



## NDTaber9211

When I saw the hb at 6 weeks I had no symptoms. I'm just trying to think positive and not stress. I can't prevent the inevitable.


----------



## zmzerbe

When I was pregnant with DS I didn't have any symptoms except for heartburn, which at the time I didn't know was related to the pregnancy. I was tired too, but nothing terrible. That was it. So don't stress too much about missing symptoms, every pregnancy is different, and even without any symptoms, my doctor said that my pregnancy with DS was super healthy and perfect. She actually said, "you were meant to be pregnant," that statement makes me giggle in a "yeah right" kind of way now after losing multiple pregnancies. 

Also, with a doppler, at 11 + 2 I still have a hard time finding the hb because the baby moves around all over the place. I found it for the first time at 9 or 10 or something like that. I think baby's hb is hiding behind my own so it makes it especially hard.


----------



## zmzerbe

and Navy, those are beautiful names. I hope you get your answers soon.


----------



## babyjan

I'm so sorry you have to go through this again navy! I sincerely hope you get some answers this time &#128156;


----------



## firsttimer123

I'm 10 weeks and have been finding hb since 9 weeks takes a little. Time but worth the effort


----------



## Sophie2015

So I caved and went for a private scan. Baby looked great and was wildly active, waving arms and kicking legs, rolling from front to back etc. HR was 167. Baby has grown 1.4cm in a week and is measuring a few days ahead. We have tons of 2d/3d/4d pics plus a sweet stuffed dog that plays baby's HB when we squeeze him. Wanted to update for anyone else who is panicking over lost symptoms. Thank you all for your support and words of encouragement!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful scan!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks for giving me hope Sophie. Your scan is amazing &#128522;


----------



## mommyof2peas

Amazing scan!


----------



## Lala77

Navy, I love the names you picked. Thank you so much for continuing to be a huge support to all of us.


----------



## Lala77

Please wish me Luck and send me positive energy!!! I go to my first OB/GYN since I was discharged from the fertility specialist. I hope to god to hear a HB. I currently have symptoms of nausea and fatigue but .... I know I'm overweight but I don't feel a hardening uterus from the outside. When I push around from the outside in that area it doesn't feel any different. I'm supposed to be 10 weeks. It makes me really nervous. Also, I get my genetic screening results back on Monday. So nervous :0/

Sophie! Amazing scan! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- I'm still fairly thin -even after gaining 12lbs already!- and I can't feel a hardening uterus. And I'm measuring 2-3 days ahead. I think all will be fine. Having my blood drawn Monday for genetics. My Dr likes to wait til mid 11 weeks. And I'm so worried about those results!! FX for you!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Good Luck Lala! Let us know how it goes! And I am a little over 11 right now and I can just barely feel what I think is my uterus getting a little bigger, but I really have to dig my fingers in.


----------



## jtink28

I can just just barely feel a hardening uterus, but I also know where to feel - I have my c-section scar as a guide. 

For those not feeling symptoms, try not to worry. I had ZERO symptoms with my son. None. It was magical. This time around, I'm as sick as a dog, and I'm not enjoying my pregnancy as much yet. So, try to enjoy. When your baby is in your arms, you'll regret the constant worry and stress over symptoms, I promise.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hope you hear little bean, lala!! Let us know how it goes!

Good luck on everyone's Genetic results!


----------



## Lala77

Thank you so much guys ... I never had any of this anxiety or worry with my daughter. As you are all well aware ... Those MCs do a job on your head!! 

I feel much better! I'm putting out positive vibes to everyone!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Was your appt yesterday, Lala or this coming week? :)


----------



## babyjan

Hey guys

I could do with some advice :)

Basically I've only told my mum and sister about the pregnancy. I told OH to wait till I've had a scan before telling his family (last time we told them straight away) but now I'm just sooo worried and still haven't been scanned but I'm really struggling with MS and because they live super close to us and my family live an hour away he thinks it's best they know and they could help out whenever etc. 

I just don't want to feel like I'm annoying anyone or expecting anyone to do anything for me but I'm finding cooking really hard and he has taken some food off them recently but I feel that if they knew about the pregnancy and my sickness they'd be sympathatic instead of likely thinking 'why can't this girl do anything for herself' lol they may not think that at all but you know what i mean?

Also I moved to a different place not long ago and his mother is yet to see it and I can't even clean my home let alone invite someone over and cook for them so maybe if they knew they'd understand my situation but I'm just scared of telling? OH is just waiting on me to give him permission because if it was down to him they'd have known by now lol

The other day his sister asked me to shopping with her and I had to make up excuses not to go when I was vomiting and really sick.

What do you think?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I say do what you feel in your heart. If you aren't ready to say anything then don't. I've only told my mother. No one one dh side knows yet. If you do really need the help though because you are sick, maybe just tell one out two. People you can trust to keep it a secret. 

Afm- I found the hb today on my Doppler! It averaged 153 and sounded like heaven :). I tried to record it but I lost it. I'm so happy I found it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I think it would be ok if you told the immediate family :) They would definitely understand not only your situation, but your fear of telling them as well given the past :)


----------



## SunUp

I think you have to do what you're comfortable with. If they would be helpful, and you are comfortable telling them, the help would be nice. Or ring your doctor about some MS medicine.


----------



## babyjan

Well his told them already and got some cooked food from them! At least know they know I'm not just being lazy! His mother asked if there was anything I liked that she could make and he told I don't like anything which is true! I feel ok his family are nice and helpful but I don't want them to feel that they have to cook all the time for me. Times like this I WISSH I lived close to my mum! Even though she's away in another country at the moment I know I can always count on her for food which is the hardest task at the moment 

I'm off to the Drs in a bit my sickness is making life really hard! I'm so grateful about being pregnancy and praying everything is ok especially after our long struggle.
They asked me to bring urine sample


----------



## SunUp

Hope your Dr gets you some meds for relief!

AFM I saw baby today!! Measuring 8 weeks, wiggling, with a great heart beat!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful, SunUp!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Yay SunUp! 

You guys... what does AFM Mean, I can't for the life of me figure it out.


----------



## jtink28

as for me :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

What jtink said


----------



## babyjan

Got prescribed anti sickness tablets but I'm scared of taking anything :|


----------



## Lala77

In terms of telling people about being pregnant ... It all depends on what stresses you out more. For instance, my close coworkers know because I'm obviously physically off and I'm eating/drinking totally different things. They were constantly bothering me about being pregnant so I told them in not so many words Yes, but please no more talking about it until 22 weeks. Lol

My doctor appointment went ok today. Could not get a good grasp on baby heartbeat ... It was hard to get a constant. Is that normal at 10 weeks? My doctor said "absolutely yes". She said my uterus is a great size. I should hear my results Monday from genetic test. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## SunUp

Babyjan what is the medicine?

Lala that is normal if using Doppler. I actually don't like to Doppler patients less than 12-13 weeks.


----------



## babyjan

Sunup It's called cyclizine? Not sure if it's over in the USA 

I'm feeling better tonight which scares me because as horrible as the sickness is it definitely reassures me. I also feel weird that few more people know about the pregnancy lol! Our secret is out.

I finally have my first midwife appointment for the 28th and the letter says my scan will be booked then! Praying it's not long after that because I need to know if everything is ok :|


----------



## Lala77

My friend took zofran for MS and now a class action suit is against the company for birth defects. I would exhaust all natural remedies first. Personally I would only take the medicine if it was truly interfering with my ability to function. Right now I'm temporarily the primary bread winner so I have to go to work. Any day I use to stay home for MS is one day missing from my maternity leave. So if MS was making me miss too much work I would probably have to get medicinal help.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I woke up this morning with the thought, "I should try my doppler again" and then I remembered everything and started crying.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Aww navy Im so sorry.


----------



## babyjan

So sorry navy :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone feeling today? Any appts/scans coming soon? Any genetics results coming in?


----------



## SunUp

FWIW, I used zofran and had a perfectly healthy baby. All options are worth discussing with the midwife/OB. I had hyperemesis with DS, so I was admitted with around the clock IV nausea meds/ fluids. My doctor actually told me it was better for me (and baby) to take the meds. I am taking Diclegis now and it is helping a ton. I can't function without it.

AFM, I have a scan Friday and "graduation" from the fertility clinic!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm so sorry navy :hugs:

My next scan is Thursday.


----------



## Lala77

Thinking of you navy!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have a apt on tue. Im scared. My sickness isnt as bad but my boobies hurt still. I still gag a lot but it isnt the full body sickness that I used to have. I lost one at my first check up so Im scared to go. I hate that my last two pregnancies have taken away the fun and awe of early pregnancy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure everything will be fine, Mommy! I'm sure bean is just waiting to show you they're little acrobatics!


----------



## zmzerbe

When is considered 2nd tri? 12 weeks or 13? or maybe 14? I can't remember to save my life. I feel like my uterus is definitely growing super fast, the top is already at my belly button.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - sorry I have been MIA because I've been off work and don't get on the computer much at home. I loved reading everyone's updates though!

Navy - I'm so sorry to hear of the traumatic hospital experience. I really hope you are feeling better or start to feel better (physically, of course) soon. 

Anyone without symptoms - I'm in the same boat! I don't really have any symptoms. By the end of the day my boobs are slightly sore. But other than that, nothing. 

I used my Doppler on Saturday at 9+1 and found baby's HB. My Doppler was reading in the upper 170's though. Seems kind of high but I know the reading is not always reliable. It was really great to hear that sound though.


----------



## Sophie2015

I have ZERO symptoms. Baby's HB at last 2 ultrasounds was 170 and 173. That was at 9+5 and 10+5 weeks. So I think your Doppler is correct. 

My Dr says 2nd tri starts at 13 weeks exactly.


----------



## NDTaber9211

9 weeks today and I was able to calculate the heart rate at 175 from the doppler. Looks like everything is right on track &#128513;. Now to try and wait patiently for my next appointment on Thursday.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I found a chart that said hb at 9 weeks can be anywhere between 145-195 with 175 being average.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Glad you are finding HBs on dopplers (for those that have one)!!! 

Didn't someone have a scan today?


----------



## zmzerbe

I haven't been able to find the hb yet on the doppler :( Everytime I try now I get what sounds like wind, which I believe is the placenta so I'm just hoping that maybe the placenta is anterior and that's what's causing my difficulties. either that or my doppler is a dud


----------



## Sophie2015

Going in tomorrow for my genetic testing. So worried. This next week is gonna be really long.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure you'll find it soon, Zmzerbe! 

Good luck Sophie!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck Sophie on your testing! 

I could not find baby's HB with my Doppler last night. Ugh. I have a love/hate relationship with that thing.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Finally got in my "results" from my Panorama test I had done 2 days before discovering I'd miscarried. It was inconclusive due to lack of fetal DNA in my system, which indicates a miscarriage but I obviously already knew that. Now to wait on my D&C Results to come in about 3 weeks......


----------



## NDTaber9211

I really hope you get some answers Navy :hugs:

The only time I can really hear the hb on the Doppler is first thing in the morning after a bowel movement. I get it loud and clear then.


----------



## firsttimer123

Are you hearing your hb zmzerbe


----------



## zmzerbe

firsttimer123 said:


> Are you hearing your hb zmzerbe

I can hear my heartbeat in one part of my stomach, on my left side where I know there is a vain. Then if I go over a little bit to the right, I start hearing nothing except a windy sound.


----------



## mommyof2peas

LOL The wind tunnel :D


----------



## firsttimer123

I hear my hb all over... It takes a while to find babies... Try fairly low, I also have the most luck right in am.


----------



## jtink28

Another boy for me!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats, Jtink!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Try on a full bladder as well. It will help bring baby up a little


----------



## babyjan

Congratulation jtink


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on team blue jtink!


----------



## Lala77

Congrats jtink!!!

So I'm a little freaked out :0( so I was sent out to do genetic testing on the first day of my 10th week. The test was called Harmony. I called my Ob/Gyn office and said that I ovulated late and I'm more like 9w2days will that affect the results. I was told no. I took the test and was told I would have results by Friday. My Ob/Gyn told me at my doctor appt she doubts it will be accurate. She said I should have waited until 10 weeks development! I said YOUR office told me to do it. I just got a call saying my results were inconclusive as there was not enough genetic material. :0( now I'm anxious because I'm afraid I have a missed miscarriage. :0( thoughts? Similar experiences?


----------



## zmzerbe

:( Lala I don't have any answers for you but I hope someone here does


----------



## zmzerbe

OK so long story short, I was being ping ponged around by the other practice I was going to, which as of right now I am 12+2 and have NOT HAD A DOCTOR'S APPOINTMENT!!! I have had 2 ultrasounds and a round of bloodwork but that's it. I was supposed to be called in regarding my ultrasounds to discuss them but the person that was supposed to do that apparently FORGOT THAT I EXIST. So I am starting to go to a new practice. I've heard good things, but my first appointment is the nurse intake on the 28th at 7:45 and my second appointment is the 7th at 8:10 for my first exam, etc.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala,the Harmony test can only be taken at 10+ weeks. Panorama (mine) is the only one that can be done at 9+. They SHOULD offer you a retest. Mine did come back inconclusive because I miscarried at 7+5 and didn't know, but again, Harmony can only be done at 10+


----------



## Lala77

NavyLadybug said:


> Lala,the Harmony test can only be taken at 10+ weeks. Panorama (mine) is the only one that can be done at 9+. They SHOULD offer you a retest. Mine did come back inconclusive because I miscarried at 7+5 and didn't know, but again, Harmony can only be done at 10+

I'm supposed to go back tomorrow for the retest ... I'm just so stressed!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure the retest will come back fine, sweets!!!


----------



## jtink28

still in a little bit of shock that i'm having another boy. thrilled, but shocked! i thought i was having a girl, and got used to it. having 2 boys was always my preference, but having a girl was growing on me, lol. now i have to get used to having 2 boys! i'll always be the queen in the house!


----------



## KozmikKitten

jtink - I'm totally expecting this one to be a boy as well. I would love a girl, and my hubby and I had a girl name picked out long before we had our last son. So, I think its destiny that I will have two boys! :)


----------



## zmzerbe

I feel like I will have another boy as well... I honestly have been on the gender disappointment forum a lot lately just reading other people's stories and stuff. Obviously I will love any baby that comes out of me, healthy or not, boy or girl, but I have been having very strong feelings towards wanting a girl lately. Almost to the point where the thought of another boy gives me a bit of prenatal depression. I don't want to feel this way, but I can't help it.

I feel incredibly selfish and guilty for it. But jtink, I think your way of thinking has helped me get over that a little bit. I like thinking about being the Queen of the house and every time I look at my son I can't help but get an overwhelming urge that I would want 10,000 of him because of how sweet he is so that helps too.


----------



## firsttimer123

Jtink how do you know gender already??


----------



## NavyLadybug

Firsttimer, she had genetic testing done and it tells the gender as early as 9/10 weeks :)


----------



## SunUp

Yeah I would love a girl but I feel like this one is a boy as well. I'm ok with it and know DS will have so much fun with a brother, and he is so sweet to me! And it's another mother son dance one day ;)


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- In my area Progenity is the genetic test that is used. It cannot be done before 10 weeks but my OB makes all patients wait til after 11 weeks because if dates are off etc results will be inconclusive. Hope that helps. 
My two cents if you want them, I wouldn't retest til I knew I was at least 11 weeks. I waited until 11+3 even though my dates are solid because this is an iui baby. 
I don't think you've had a mmc. The test was done too early.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lala I agree with everyone else. I really think everything is fine, just unfortunately tested too early. 

Zmzerbe I'd be so annoyed! Sorry they are jerking you around so bad. Does this new place know you've not yet seen a doctor?

I have my next ultrasound today and I'm excited. Part of me is worried something will be wrong but I'm pushing those thoughts away and only focus on the positive.


----------



## Sophie2015

Anyone else taking a daily baby aspirin?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I was before my MMC, Sophie. I was taking it to help with my Hypertension on my Drs advice


----------



## Sophie2015

Navy were you gonna take it all pregnancy then? There are so many risks but it's risky for me not to as well.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I was on it until my Dr prescribed me a high blood pressure medication, which was supposed to happen at my appt where we found out I'd lost the baby. I'd only taken it for......2ish weeks at that point?


----------



## Sophie2015

I will be on it for my entire preg. Scares me because there are risks. But there are risks if I don't take it too


----------



## SunUp

Is anyone else exhausted?! I am just SO useless! I need to go shopping today and get groceries, and I'd love to get out the fall decorations, but so far I ate breakfast and am now lying in bed again!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck at your scan Taber! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a great scan!

Sophie - yes I am taking a baby aspirin. I think my MD mentioned taking it at least until 12 weeks and then we will re-evaluate it. I'm very concerned about taking it because my son was born with critically low blood platelets. However, I was told by a support group for him that a baby aspirin does not cross the placenta/cord. Hoping that's the case.

Sun - yes absolutely exhausted. I feel terrible for my 3 yr old. I never have energy to play with him after a long day at work.


----------



## Sophie2015

KozmikKitten said:


> Good luck at your scan Taber! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a great scan!
> 
> Sophie - yes I am taking a baby aspirin. I think my MD mentioned taking it at least until 12 weeks and then we will re-evaluate it. I'm very concerned about taking it because my son was born with critically low blood platelets. However, I was told by a support group for him that a baby aspirin does not cross the placenta/cord. Hoping that's the case.
> 
> Sun - yes absolutely exhausted. I feel terrible for my 3 yr old. I never have energy to play with him after a long day at work.

Can I ask why you are taking it? I'm so nervous as this is my only successful pregnancy. So afraid something will go wrong. I have 2 clotting disorders. Some doctors say stop baby asa at 12 weeks. Some say take it til I deliver. I feel like I'm doomed either way


----------



## Lala77

Sophie, put of curiosity why are you taking baby aspirin? 

Thank you so much for helping out my mind at ease. I think I'm mostly upset with my crappy OB/GYN office. My doctor did a great c-section and since I will have one again I want that good experience. But the stuff there are rude and unprofessional!!! Grrrrrr.

I go for bloodwork today. 

I'm sending positive vibes everyone's way!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala- I have 2 clotting disorders that cause me to clot. It was discovered after my 2nd mmc. Doctors think a micro clot killed both babies prior to 7-8 weeks. So I'm on baby Asa plus a special folic acid/vit b 6/vit b 12 combo because my 2nd disorder not only causes me to clot because prevents me from absorbing folic acid. 
There are many risks of taking baby Asa during preg. Was just wondering if anyone else was living this nightmare. Sometimes I hate being a NICU nurse. Wish I didn't know the things I do. 
Good luck today. That last test was just done too early. I'm sure everything is fine. I am also waiting for genetics to come back so I know the stress though!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sure Sophie! 
I got a complete workup after my last mc (which was my 3rd). They did not find anything. No clotting problems; nothing. But, my MD says there is a connection with asa and successful pregnancies (even without clotting disorders) but there really isn't any research to show WHY there is success (or if its just luck). So I decided to give it a try. This is our last attempt at a baby and my doc is well aware of that. My heart cant take much more. We have already started adoption proceedings. So, my MD put me on a lot of supplements this time even though my workup did not necessarily call for them.


----------



## KozmikKitten

And Sophie - thank you so much for what you do as a profession. I was out of my mind crazy after my son's birth and never had the mindset to thank the staff at the NICU. I wish I had been able to. They took care of my son (and ME!) during what was my worst nightmare. (And I totally know that the other parents had a much harder journey than we did!).


----------



## Sophie2015

Kitten- so it sounds like you'll stop baby Asa at 2nd trimester?!


----------



## zmzerbe

NDTaber9211 said:


> Lala I agree with everyone else. I really think everything is fine, just unfortunately tested too early.
> 
> Zmzerbe I'd be so annoyed! Sorry they are jerking you around so bad. Does this new place know you've not yet seen a doctor?
> 
> I have my next ultrasound today and I'm excited. Part of me is worried something will be wrong but I'm pushing those thoughts away and only focus on the positive.

Yes, they know I haven't been to a doctor, they got me in as soon as they could on such short notice. and good luck on the ultrasound, keep positive thoughts!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I think so, Sophie - but I'm not sure yet. I'm sure we will discuss it at my 12 week apt.


----------



## zmzerbe

and I was taking baby aspirin as well until the last few days. I happened to run out and I decided to not continue taking it as I was already 12 weeks and that's when my first doctor suggested it until anyways.

My previous doctor seemed to think my previous losses were due to a minor clotting disorder as well, he said that my body recognized the fertilized egg as a disturbance in my body and created clotting so my body would expel the 'threat'.

This is the same clotting disorder that causes me to pass almost golf ball sized clots during AF and during the bleeding postpartum with my son I passed 2 baseball sized clots.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Everything looked great! Little bean was wiggling around like crazy. Heartbeat was nice and strong and I'm measuring 2 days ahead. I'm so happy right now.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4015_1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KozmikKitten

Awesome news Taber! Congrats on the great scan.

Mine is tomorrow morning. Hoping to hear good news, too!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful scan Taber!!

Good luck on your scan tomorrow, Kozmik!


----------



## babyjourney89

Guys can you tell me if its normal to have vaginal discharge in early pregnancy? And what color should be of it? I'am 8 weeks and 2 days pregnant according to usg. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, vaginal discharge is very normal in pregnancy, it can be any where from clear and white, to pale yellow or light tan. Though IF you are on medications applied in the vagina (such as progesterone) some women can see light greenish-yellow discharge. However, dark brown, green, dark pink and of course, red discharges should be reported to your Dr immediately.


----------



## SunUp

Congrats taber!!!

I go for my scan in the AM!

Any Fun gender reveal parties in the works?!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Good luck SunUp!!!


----------



## Lala77

Awesome Taber!!! 

Let's keep this positive ultra sounds coming!! 

My next one is October 6th! The wait is serious torture :0/ thank god for you guys! I'm not really talking about this pregnancy openly.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Anyone who is not having any symptoms, it doesn't necessarily mean something is wrong. I still have barely any symptoms and everything was looking great today. Don't let it stress you out.


----------



## Sophie2015

zmzerbe said:


> and I was taking baby aspirin as well until the last few days. I happened to run out and I decided to not continue taking it as I was already 12 weeks and that's when my first doctor suggested it until anyways.
> 
> My previous doctor seemed to think my previous losses were due to a minor clotting disorder as well, he said that my body recognized the fertilized egg as a disturbance in my body and created clotting so my body would expel the 'threat'.
> 
> This is the same clotting disorder that causes me to pass almost golf ball sized clots during AF and during the bleeding postpartum with my son I passed 2 baseball sized clots.

I have tested positive for 2 known clotting disorders. One is fairly common. One is rare. Neither is compatible with pregnancy. I don't bleed at all. Ever. For any reason. I clot. Immediately. Even with my d&c and my Cytotec induced mc, no bleeding. Not a drop. My labor if I make it that far will be high risk because my doctors have said there will be a fine line btwn me bleeding out vs clotting. My mmc's saved my life though. Would have never been tested otherwise and likely would have just dropped dead out of nowhere one day. So I guess everything does happen for a reason. I just wish my baby didn't have to be exposed to baby asa. Just have no choice. Without it either myself or baby will have a stroke.


----------



## Lala77

Sophie, that is so frightening! Are you finding ways to relax?


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala77 said:


> Sophie, that is so frightening! Are you finding ways to relax?

Yeah. Until recently I've sort of forgotten about my clotting issues because there isn't anything more I can do about it and the baby was doing okay. But as I get further along the scary thoughts start to creep in. I think I'll feel better once I see my doctor. I really hate that my next ultrasound isn't until November!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck on your scan today SunUp.

I feel like I'm going to vomit today but I think its stress and nerves for the ultrasound, and not pregnancy related! Ugh....1.5 hours to wait.


----------



## jtink28

Good luck on the scans today!!

Don't want to jinx myself, but today is day 3 with no nausea/vomiting. I've had small episodes of gagging, but I think MS may be on its way out!! Yay!


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink28 said:


> Good luck on the scans today!!
> 
> Don't want to jinx myself, but today is day 3 with no nausea/vomiting. I've had small episodes of gagging, but I think MS may be on its way out!! Yay!

Ugh I wish I could say that :( Mine seems to have gotten a little bit stronger. This entire time so far I haven't had any issues with brushing my teeth, a few days ago it started bothering me like crazy. The second I put the tooth brush in my mouth I feel like vomiting. On top of that, I think the entire time leading up to 12 weeks I threw up a total of 4 times and since Monday I've been throwing up everyday when I wake up and usually once when I get home from work. At least I can eat now though even though it gives me the worse acid reflux.


----------



## babyjan

Jtink, I'm 12 weeks too and noticing ms is getting better although I did vomit this morning. Is it normal for it to disappear/get better now? because I still worry when I feel 'not so pregnant' I do have a cold today though :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

It is normal for it to start going away at this time. The placenta is taking over so the hormones are lessening :D


----------



## SunUp

Ok well an interesting "graduation" for me.

Baby looks great, heart beat 160. I have a small sch close to cervix so they said to expect some bleeding, probably soon.

During mid sono I started horribly cramping... Tried to use restroom but still miserable. Lied down for a while. Threw up in the trash can!! Yuck! Cramping has eased but now I'm home lying down. After everything they did another scan and baby still looks good. 
Had to have a crazy last day at the fertility clinic! Lol! They did say if I bleed and an worried I could come back one more time next week. :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

My scan went great! Baby measuring perfectly at 10w0d. HB 174. 
My sch is still visible; she said it measures 1 cm and will likely cause some spotting. 


Great news on your scan as well, SunUp!

Heres a pic of baby!
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jtink28

Hooray for all the good scans today!!


----------



## zmzerbe

being symptom free as you climb into your second trimester is fairly common I believe. For me I didn't even feel pregnant in my second trimester with my son. That is until I couldn't see my feet anymore and grew bigger and bigger everyday.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay for great scans!


----------



## youngmamttc

KozmikKitten said:


> My scan went great! Baby measuring perfectly at 10w0d. HB 174.
> My sch is still visible; she said it measures 1 cm and will likely cause some spotting.
> 
> 
> Great news on your scan as well, SunUp!
> 
> Heres a pic of baby!


Can I ask if your doctor is worried about your sch? I also have one at 1cm and nobody seems worried but me but my doctor hasn't told me much? X


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful scans!!


----------



## SunUp

My doc didn't seem worried about my sch. He said I could expect some bleeding but it was 'far away' from the baby.


----------



## youngmamttc

SunUp said:


> My doc didn't seem worried about my sch. He said I could expect some bleeding but it was 'far away' from the baby.

Yes mines pretty far from baby too I think. You can't see it on any of my ultrasound pictures as its way off to the right. I'm guessing that's a good thing. I just wish my doctor would tell me something lol


----------



## babyjan

Well I probably spoke too soon. Vomited twice this morning and feeling so nauseous in the car! 

Went out for dinner last night and got so full and went straight to the bathroom to vomit :|


----------



## Sophie2015

Congrats on the good scans ladies!!

Anyone other than myself and Lala have genetics pending? I feel like I'm going nuts waiting!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Youngmam, generally if the Dr isn't to concerned that's a good thing, but it's still irritating when they won't tell you anything!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am exhausted today! I kept nodding out while Dh and I were watching a movie. First time being this tired.


----------



## Lala77

Sophie! Good luck to us! I'm trying to think positive thoughts ... So stressful!!!!! I wish I could have a glass of wine!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Been using OPKs to track myself. My normal O is usually on CD17-CD19 so and I am on CD13 and my OPKs were light the past few days so DH and I thought we were ok to DTD for the first time since the procedure last night. Nope, my tests are getting even lighter..... apparently this cycle is the one cycle I've ever O'd early. Now I think I'm in the TWW and I'm terrified to by honest. I want to get pregnant but at the same time, with no answers from our tests, it terrifies me. Taking another OPK tomorrow to see if my tests keep getting lighter like the usually would after a surge 

I sound like one of those people who never take precautions and don't want kids.... jeez. I'm just..... I'm scared of another MC


----------



## SunUp

Navy - are you seeing a fertility specialist?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, next appt is tomorrow


----------



## Lala77

Navy, how long did they tell you to wait before TTC? Please let us know what the testing revealed?!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala they said wait 2 weeks (which is tomorrow) as far as physically. I'm just scared of there being something wrong with me we haven't found out yet. And of course I'll update you ladies


----------



## Sophie2015

Lala77 said:


> Sophie! Good luck to us! I'm trying to think positive thoughts ... So stressful!!!!! I wish I could have a glass of wine!

Or the whole bottle! &#128540;


----------



## KozmikKitten

youngmam - sorry I just saw your message as I don't get on here on weekends.
My MD didn't say much either. It does worry me some, as I had one with my last pregnancy and lost that one. I have no idea if it is at all connected though. The ultrasound tech said it will likely re-absorb. The Nurse Practitioner said it will likely cause spotting/bleeding. The ultrasound tech did not notice it at first; only when I asked her about it did she go looking for it. To me that seems like an indication that it was not by the baby.


----------



## babyjan

Had my booking appointment today. Just answering questions and getting lots of bloods taken! She said I should receive my scan date in the post! Can't believe it's taking sooo long to even get scanned! Thankfully I went private last week as I couldn't wait.

Still feeling so sick! I just thought things would ease but I don't know why I expect that as my first pregnancy didn't ease at this point either! Vomiting, nausea and my own salvia is make me sick!

I also had another awful wisdom tooth pain! Took paracetamol again yesterday as I just couldn't handle the pain! The dentist said she wouldn't prescribe me any antibiotics as she prefers not to for women in first tri. I'm so happy it's getting better with loads of salt water washes, swallowing isn't as painful today.


----------



## SunUp

Oh no, wisdom tooth pain is awful! I recently had all 4 taken out!!

I am hoping to hear more of us have MS going away!! 

AFM I'm freaked out because of cramping so bad last week and on pins and needles about the SCH. Trying not to think about it but it makes me nervous. I wanted to make a big announcement about pregnancy this week coming up but now I'm nervous.


----------



## KozmikKitten

SunUp - I cannot stop debating when to announce this pregnancy either! I think we will wait until after our next scan, which is in 3 weeks. I'll be 13 weeks then...not sure I can hide it that long! Would love to feel confident enough to announce now, but I just don't.


----------



## zmzerbe

Hey Ladies! I hope you had a good weekend. I just had my nurse's intake this morning and had some blood work done. On Wednesday I am getting my NT testing done and I'm so nervous. With Chance they found a lot of fluid, but he was too far along to properly test anything when they found it. Luckily he was perfectly healthy when he was born, but I'm just happy to be able to see the baby again.


----------



## Marumi

Sophie2015 said:


> Congrats on the good scans ladies!!
> 
> Anyone other than myself and Lala have genetics pending? I feel like I'm going nuts waiting!!

I did not get it done since (to my shock) it costs 200 Eur! :wacko:



youngmamttc said:


> SunUp said:
> 
> 
> My doc didn't seem worried about my sch. He said I could expect some bleeding but it was 'far away' from the baby.
> 
> Yes mines pretty far from baby too I think. You can't see it on any of my ultrasound pictures as its way off to the right. I'm guessing that's a good thing. I just wish my doctor would tell me something lolClick to expand...

Mine is right next to baby and placenta and about 6mm. I haven't had a red bleed for a month but I have spotted small amounts of brown blood. My doctor does not seem worried but I don't think she is the type to voice any worries. 
On wednesday I have my next scan. I am hoping baby grew enough because it is measuring behind too.

Re: announcements
I want to wait at least until 12 weeks, maybe 14 which will be hard because I have a rather big bump already and need to wear lose clothing and elastics on jeans. I'm not even confident enough to put a ticker yet!


----------



## jtink28

I'm announcing on FB today. Just came from my 12 week appt and saw little man wiggling all around. I'm starting to think I AM going to have a 2nd baby boy now:cloud9:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Our testing came back. Our baby was a little girl, our *Sophie Remilia-Eve*. There was a chromosomal disorder, Trisomy 4p, which is a rare condition considered incompatible with life in most cases. Since its identification in 1970, only 85 cases have been reported in medical literature in the USA. This condition is almost always caused by a Balanced Translocation in one of the parents so we did all of our genetic screenings today, well have results in 2-6 weeks and go from there.

This all from my Dr, I'm sorta numb and just not all here at the moment.... so if any of that is wrong, sorry about that. That's the most I remember at the moment.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for the update Navy - I hope you and hubby get good answers from your testing. 

jtink - that is wonderful news about today's scan! 

Sophie - we discussed the panorama test at my last apt (is that the genetic test you are talking about?) but it costs between 1000-3000 dollars here, apparently! Yeah...not going to happen! Would love to find out gender that early, but that's ok!


----------



## SunUp

Congrats on the scan JT!!

I'm scared for an announcement too, and for a ticker.

Big hugs, Navy. Wish I knew more to be more helpful, but I'm glad you have some answers and glad you officially know so you can call her by name.


----------



## jtink28

hugs, navy. i hope your genetic tests give you more answers.

i wasn't supposed to have a scan today, but they couldn't find the heartbeat on the doppler (which was scary), so we popped into a scan room and as soon as she put the wand on my belly, there he was, heart beating away. it was nice to see his little skeleton face :)


----------



## babyjan

So sorry about your baby girl navy :( sending you more hugs xxx


----------



## Sophie2015

My pregnancy journey has ended. Genetics has identified a major chromosomal defect. I am leaving the message boards. We have decided to stop trying and remain childless. Thank you for all your support. I wish you all the best. 
Our baby was a girl.


----------



## jtink28

Oh Sophie, I am so so so sorry. Take care of yourself.:hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sophie, I'm so sorry.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm so so sorry&#55357;&#56849;


----------



## babyjan

So so sorry Sophie xx


----------



## SunUp

I am so sorry, Sophie! Big hugs.


----------



## zmzerbe

Sophie I am so so sorry :( I know that it isn't the same as having your own child, but have you and your husband considered adoption?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Oh Sophie, I'm so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Lala77

Sophie! My heart goes out big for you! You have been such a source of support for me. I want to thank you for that.


----------



## babyjourney89

Sophie2015 said:


> My pregnancy journey has ended. Genetics has identified a major chromosomal defect. I am leaving the message boards. We have decided to stop trying and remain childless. Thank you for all your support. I wish you all the best.
> Our baby was a girl.

I'am so sorry sophie. I really hope and pray that things work out for you in coming months.


----------



## babyjourney89

NavyLadybug said:


> Our testing came back. Our baby was a little girl, our *Sophie Remilia-Eve*. There was a chromosomal disorder, Trisomy 4p, which is a rare condition considered incompatible with life in most cases. Since its identification in 1970, only 85 cases have been reported in medical literature in the USA. This condition is almost always caused by a Balanced Translocation in one of the parents so we did all of our genetic screenings today, well have results in 2-6 weeks and go from there.
> 
> This all from my Dr, I'm sorta numb and just not all here at the moment.... so if any of that is wrong, sorry about that. That's the most I remember at the moment.

Sorry about your baby girl navy.


----------



## Lala77

Navy, thank you for sharing.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh Sophie I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

About to meet with a genetics doctor for the first part of my first trimester screening. :( I have butterflies


----------



## NavyLadybug

That heartbreaking moment that the Genetics Office and Maternal Fetal Medicine tells you they won't take you as a patient despite the referrals and obvious need for.it


----------



## jtink28

what is their reasoning, navy?


----------



## zmzerbe

https://i58.tinypic.com/33llca0.jpg

baby is measuring ahead at 14 weeks and has a heartbeat of 156bpm. I got to have an extra long scan because a medical student was learning to do an nt scan.


----------



## NavyLadybug

jtink, the lady was very rude and actually hung up on me without a reason! Luckily, my Dr sorted it out and got me an appt for Oct 22nd! 

Zmzerbe, very ahead, woohoo!!!


Just wanted to share this, I made a memorial shadow box for my first MMC, Robin Leigh. 
The box
https://i.imgur.com/gzl3wnn.jpg
DH and I
https://i.imgur.com/v2vHRwv.jpg

We're going to be working on Sophie's once the last few decorations for hers come in


----------



## SunUp

Awesome, Z! Yay for long scans!

Navy, that is beautiful. <3


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy that is beautiful! I was thinking of doing something similar for my losses but wouldn't know how as they were all very early and I no longer have the tests and didn't get any pics


----------



## NavyLadybug

Zmzerbe, we never got to know what Robin was, so we gave them a unisex name. You could always go with a beautiful soft yellow or a pink and blue combo sort of scheme and do one. If you gave them names (even unisex ones) or nicknames or if they simply went as Baby Z or Baby or Angel Baby (I know one woman who calls them by the fruit they were the week they were lost, such as Blueberry or Kumquat) you could put that and some unisex socks, mittens or hats along with some cute angel, baby or flower decor. There are so many ways and none are right or wrong, its all about whats feels right for YOU.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - beautiful idea!

zmz - congrats on the great scan! Love that baby pic!


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks ladies! The Technician said, "Based solely on how stubborn your baby is being, I'd guess it's a girl!" Baby wouldn't turn at all to the right angle for the pics they needed. The best crown-rump measurement they could get was the one in the pic with his/her back facing us.


----------



## Lala77

Zmzerbe!!! Awesome!!!! I go on October 6th. I'm very nervous. So ... I got my results from the Harmony test and they said they looked perfect and the results don't get much better than what I got! I have 1 other test out there and the basal nuchleus test on Tuesday. My coworkers are going out for happy hour on Wednesday ... I'm thinking if things go ok letting everyone know. A handful of people have already guessed so I feel like I might as well let the whole cat out because people keep almost slipping anyway. I'm so nervous it will all blow up in my face :0(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo for the tests coming back good, Lala!! You're scan will go great, I'm sure! You're about 12 weeks now right? You're nearly to the point that everyone reveals they're pregnant, so I think you're good :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

lala - I think that sounds like the perfect opportunity to share with friends/coworkers! I'm trying to hide mine until after the NT scan as well, but mine is when I'm 13 weeks.


----------



## zmzerbe

Yay for excellent results!! I still haven't told everyone in my office. it consists of about 30 attorneys, a paralegal, an office manager, a receptionist, 6 secretaries and me and my cowork (office services). Of all of those, the office manager, my coworker and 3 secretaries know lol.


----------



## firsttimer123

Hey ladies has my 12 week scan today... Any gender ideas?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hmmmm, I say boy! But i always say boy haha


----------



## zmzerbe

Firsttimer, I am going to say GIRL! The nub looks girly to me!


----------



## firsttimer123

Time will tell!


----------



## zmzerbe

firsttimer123 said:


> Time will tell!

That's for sure! I was hoping to get a better pic of little one during my scan but they just had their back to me.


----------



## firsttimer123

Oh no... I really want to go to an early 3d gender scan at 15 weeks...it's not too pricey


----------



## NavyLadybug

I can't believe everyone will be finding out the gender in a about a month!! So exciting! Can't wait to see if we have more Misters or Misses!!!


----------



## SunUp

First "real" OB apt tomorrow! Nervous but excited!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Keep us updated, SunUp! So exciting!


----------



## zmzerbe

I can't wait to find out either! I was contemplating having the technician write it down on an envelope and opening it up as a family on Christmas morning.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Omg zmzerbe, that is such a cute idea!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

zmz I love that idea! So cute!


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks, I don't know if DH will go for it though... I've thrown the idea at him but I don't know if either of us is patient enough for that.


----------



## KozmikKitten

zmzerbe said:


> Thanks, I don't know if DH will go for it though... I've thrown the idea at him but I don't know if either of us is patient enough for that.

It would be really hard to wait that long! I'd have to wait an extra 3 weeks to find out the gender...Not sure I can do it! But maybe we will find out the gender at the apt and then wait until Christmas to share the news with family!


----------



## Lala77

Such a cute idea! You could also know and tell other people on Christmas! 

By the way navy... Unlike the memory frames you made.


----------



## zmzerbe

KozmikKitten said:


> zmzerbe said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I don't know if DH will go for it though... I've thrown the idea at him but I don't know if either of us is patient enough for that.
> 
> It would be really hard to wait that long! I'd have to wait an extra 3 weeks to find out the gender...Not sure I can do it! But maybe we will find out the gender at the apt and then wait until Christmas to share the news with family!Click to expand...

I totally agree! I don't know if I will have the patience in the end. I will be 20 weeks on the 16th and almost 26 weeks at Christmas! but we plan on it only being us to find out the gender (aside from you ladies of course) because everyone else pretty much wants it to be a surprise.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Although I'm thinking if we share the news BEFORE Christmas, than baby will most likely get in on some gifts at Christmas! Haha. So many decisions!


----------



## SunUp

I love the Christmas idea! We are having our gender scan in November at 16 weeks... So I was thinking about a gender "reveal" for Thanksgiving... Or maybe have a big family/friends early celebration... I think I'll try and really plan after my first trimester screen/sono results.

Anyone thinking about nursery ideas?!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Went to the DR today for some preliminary results for things like HIV, Lupus, etc etc and my Lupus test came back with a positive. So I have to be tested again on the 30th since it was barely over the threshold for what's considered positive. I also requested a copy of my US with Sophie and the radiologist asked if I wanted them all. I thought she meant like 3 or 4 of my last one so I said sure, I was happy to have more than just one. She came back with TWO discs full of nearly a hundred images from all 4 scans I had with Sophie from week 5 to 10. My favorite is this one, taken just before my D&C. Is it just me and wishful thinking or can you make out where her face was starting to form and get features and the outlines of the beginnings of arms and legs and little feet buds and it looks like she's curled in the fetal position? (Head on the left, little bum on the right)
https://i.imgur.com/DnskFl4.jpg

We also finished Sophie's shadow box today. We hung it next to Robins.
https://i.imgur.com/rIkiNlQ.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/OtCrq79.jpg


----------



## zmzerbe

They are beautiful navy!


----------



## SunUp

Nav, I can see what you see in the sono! What a precious picture to have.

I think the shadow boxes are beautiful.


----------



## babyjan

Today my Dr pushed on my belly really hard! I went in due to some back aches now I'm worried? I know they're cushioned in there but it that ok this early ? She was pushing on it really hard


----------



## babyjan

Navy those little boxes are so precious :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

babyjan said:


> Today my Dr pushed on my belly really hard! I went in due to some back aches now I'm worried? I know they're cushioned in there but it that ok this early ? She was pushing on it really hard

what was the reason for her pushing on your belly?


----------



## SunUp

BabyJ pushing should be fine. It's usually to find the fundus of the uterus.


----------



## zmzerbe

SunUp said:


> BabyJ pushing should be fine. It's usually to find the fundus of the uterus.

strange, when my docs would ever check that they would never push that hard, I was just curious as to why so much force was behind it. and do they really start checking this early?


----------



## babyjan

No this wasn't a antenatal visit. I just went into a&e emergency cause of backache and cramping. She pushed my belly really hard especially lower part! She was pretty clueless and told me is normal however I understand stretching pains but I've never had anything this strong so early! They sent me home 

I have my first dating scan next week! Finally?!!! I did see baby two weeks ago because I went private and couldn't wait any longer


----------



## babyjan

Just so scared and worried all the time! Even though I'm still vomiting multiple times a day I just want to know if all is ok :|


----------



## NDTaber9211

Those boxes are so lovely navy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you, Ladies.

Babyjan, when I was pregnant with DS I was staying with my husbands grandmother while he was deployed, she had a 120lbs Giant Schnauzer who thought he was a toy poodle, every day from 8 weeks to birth at 35 weeks, he could get on my lap or lay his head (12lbs) on my belly and Magnus was fine! When your belly is pressed on, your entire uterus moves up/down (depending on where is being pressed) and back, the front of your uterus doesn't bend inwards as much as your think it would :)


----------



## SunUp

BabyJ what day next week is your scan?


----------



## Lala77

I had my 12/13 week ultra sound on Tuesday ... The tech and doctor said everything looks great! The baby was jumping all around and had a HB of 171 :0). I've tried to insert a pic but my phone shuts down when I do :0(. I will try again later.


----------



## babyjan

My scan was suppose to be on Tuesday but I had it yesterday due to the pains. Everything looked good :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay for good scans!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Awesome news on the scans! 

I have a scan next Fri at 13 weeks.


----------



## jtink28

Boo, I don't get another scan until the normal 20 week scan. I'll just get to hear his HB on the doppler at the 16 week appt. Wish I could see him every appt!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I am only getting the 13 week scan because I elected to have the NT testing done. Then I wont get another one until 20 weeks. It will feel like forever!


----------



## babyjan

Jtink I won't get another scan till 20 weeks either. On the nhs you only get the 12 week dating scan which I had yesterday and the 20 week abnormally scan


----------



## mommyof2peas

I also have a NT scan next Friday at 12 weeks :) I'll be getting my blood drawn at that time for the Harmony test as well ( they call it something different here but can't remember what) Then It wont be another scan until 20 weeks. I am going to ask my doc though if I can get a scan somewhere between though. I lost Henry between my 12 week scan and 16 weeks. So she might humor me. Although she is a new OB to me. Im kinda scared going into this without my OB from the last 3. He knows my history she is reading it. not the same.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ohhh, Mommy, is it gonna tell you the gender too?!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yup. Im so excited to find out so early. Loads of planning time ahead. I wanna get to my crocheting LOL Booties and sweaters and such lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Eeee! So exciting!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Next to my hubby you girls will be the first to know :) I plan on a cake reveal on Thanks giving :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Omg, I love cake reveals, it's gonna be so cute!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ive never done one :) But since it is right around thanks giving I thought it would be a great time. Since everyone is together.


----------



## NavyLadybug

You'll need to videotape it!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thats the plan! :D


----------



## zmzerbe

Yay for great scans and finding out the gender early! I won't know until November 16th and the wait is going to destroy me. I will be exactly 20 weeks. They almost scheduled me for the 5th and I would have gladly taken it, but my doctor wanted to stress the importance of getting the scan done as close to 20 weeks as possible.


baby was doing great at my appointment yesterday, it was my first actual ob appointment. I had a pelvic exam, breast exam and pap done and I have some blood work ordered for 4 weeks from now. Other than that I'm waiting for a call from the genetics counselor at the office to know if everything came back looking ok from the nt scan.


----------



## zmzerbe

I just got a call from the genetic counselor and she said that the risk numbers for a chromosomal abnormality came back "unusually high" and wants me to get a cell free DNA test. (Otherwise known as panorama, harmony, etc...).

How long did these results take to come in to you ladies that had this done?


----------



## jtink28

i took the materniT21, and it took 6 days to get the results.

remember, the risk numbers are just numbers - it's not a test, and there are LOTS of people who get "high" numbers and everything is 100% fine.

on a bonus note, you'll get to know the gender much sooner!


----------



## KozmikKitten

zmz I'm not getting it done but I believe I read that it takes 7-10 days to get the results of the panorama.


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks ladies :) I know they are just numbers but they still worry me. I have two cousins with Down's Syndrome and my mom lost a baby to trisomy 18 in her late 2nd trimester before any of us kids were born. Also, like you said, at least I get to know the gender early. I'm not sure when I can go in to get this done yet, I have to talk to DH about when we are free. 

They said that the Down Syndrome numbers were (1:45) and she said the other trisomy's were high as well.


----------



## firsttimer123

Urgg got results and apparently my cervix is measuring only 2cm long... Anyone else experienced this??? Now I have to go for more ultrasounds and possibly get a stitch


----------



## zmzerbe

firsttimer123 said:


> Urgg got results and apparently my cervix is measuring only 2cm long... Anyone else experienced this??? Now I have to go for more ultrasounds and possibly get a stitch

no personal experience with this, but I hope everything goes ok :( I'm sure it's scary news to think about. :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

No experience on that Firsttimer :(

Zmzerbe, my mother also had high numbers (when she was tested for my siblings her's came back as 1:50, which when you think about it is 2%) and she has 6 healthy kids. They THOUGHT my youngest brother had Down's at her 20 week scan but it turned out to be something completely different (Called Craniosynestosis which isn't genetic)

With my son, my quads came back as 1:12000 for Down's and around the same for other Trisomy's and yet my daughter had Trisomy 4p. So numbers aren't everything :)


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> No experience on that Firsttimer :(
> 
> Zmzerbe, my mother also had high numbers (when she was tested for my siblings her's came back as 1:50, which when you think about it is 2%) and she has 6 healthy kids. They THOUGHT my youngest brother had Down's at her 20 week scan but it turned out to be something completely different (Called Craniosynestosis which isn't genetic)
> 
> With my son, my quads came back as 1:12000 for Down's and around the same for other Trisomy's and yet my daughter had Trisomy 4p. So numbers aren't everything :)

Thank you, that's a little reassuring lol


----------



## SunUp

Any scans soon?!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Next Fri is mine


----------



## Lala77

The first time I took the test it was almost a week ... The second time it was 4 days. Do you or your husband have family history of genetic issues?


----------



## Lala77

Firsttimer ... I never heard of that? What are the implications of a cervix that size?


----------



## SunUp

Sounds like she might need a cerclage, to help prevent preterm labor. It can help reduce risk of early labor, which cad lead to bad health outcomes for baby. You might be able to find more people with experience in this in the "gestational complications" thread. I've only known people who had it, and it helped them.


----------



## firsttimer123

Lala I am not too sure yet either. It should be 3.5+ so seems very short at 2 cm so early in the game. I have an appt with an ob and am going for a repeat scan on Friday so hopefully I will have a better idea. Hopefully it's something managable


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sounds like there will be a few of us getting scans on Friday. Fingers crossed everyone has good results!


----------



## zmzerbe

Good luck for Friday scans! I won't be getting another scan until 20 weeks sadly.


----------



## zmzerbe

Lala77 said:


> The first time I took the test it was almost a week ... The second time it was 4 days. Do you or your husband have family history of genetic issues?

I don't think there is any history on my husband's side, but my mom lost a pregnancy in 2nd tri due to Trisomy 18 and I have down syndrome in the family as well.


----------



## jtink28

When is your testing z?


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink28 said:


> When is your testing z?

I don't have a scheduled time, she said I can walk in when It's convenient for me. I'm trying to clear a spot in my schedule. My office is open from 8-5 and I work from 8:30 to 5 with a 30 minute commute each way. It definitely makes it difficult to schedule appointments. No weekend hours either. 

I am trying to see if I can leave work a little bit early today though, maybe by 4:15 or so and that way I can walk in before they close.


----------



## zmzerbe

I was able to leave early and had the test done. She said the company they use generally takes about 2 weeks for results, sometimes they come in sooner.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Do yu know which test they had you do? (Panorama, Informaseq, Verify, MarniT21, etc etc)


----------



## SunUp

Z- fingers crossed for good results

Yay for some Friday scans! My next one is Monday and I'm so nervous! I don't have a bump and all, and barely any symptoms! Only new symptom is my belly itches, haha!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Belly itches normally means stretchy skin :D


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Do yu know which test they had you do? (Panorama, Informaseq, Verify, MarniT21, etc etc)

I honestly Don't remember, it wasn't panorama, verify, materniT21 or harmony, I know that. She said it a couple of times and I knew I should have written the name of it down. I feel like pregnancy brain is 10x worse with this one.


----------



## zmzerbe

SunUp said:


> Z- fingers crossed for good results
> 
> Yay for some Friday scans! My next one is Monday and I'm so nervous! I don't have a bump and all, and barely any symptoms! Only new symptom is my belly itches, haha!

Thank you! and good luck with monday! Belly itches are totally normal and definitely a pregnancy symptom. You may not notice your belly growing but by the sounds of it, it definitely is!


----------



## zmzerbe

https://i57.tinypic.com/2zelb13.jpg

This was 14 +6 week bump.


----------



## NavyLadybug

AHHH, cute bump Z!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> AHHH, cute bump Z!!!

Thanks! I'm showing so much faster with baby, it's crazy. My last ultrasound said baby was 5 days ahead and the doctor at my last appointment has confidence that he/she is at least a full week ahead now. We will be able to see for sure at the 20 week scan though.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hittin' them growth spurts early!!! Hahaha


----------



## jtink28

i haven't gained any weight at all this pregnancy, and i'm not really showing as much as i did with my son. i thought you were supposed to show earlier with other pregnancies??? plus i can't feel movements yet, so i'm getting a little stressed. we did see a HB at my 12+3 week appointment, so i know he was okay then, but i'm so nervous. where the heck is this baby hiding? i hope he's growing and healthy :(


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Hittin' them growth spurts early!!! Hahaha

Seriously! lol DH keeps joking around that this baby will outgrow DS in no time. Chance was 6lbs 12oz at birth and stayed at around 5% for height and 10-20% for weight.


----------



## NavyLadybug

jtink, can you get a private scan? It's possible you have an anterior placenta (its in the front of your uterus) so it will make it really hard to feel baby early on if you do. I had it with Magnus and it's pretty common and usually non-threatening unless it moves down.

Lala, did you ever have your genetics redrawn? If so, have you gotten results?


----------



## jtink28

nope, not paying for a private scan. i know i don't have an anterior placenta right now - it wasn't at 12 weeks anyway. i didn't feel my son until after 19 weeks, so i'm not worried about the movement. i'm worried about no weight gain and no bump!


----------



## jtink28

plus, it would be awfully early to feel strong movements at 14+5. with my crohn's, there's lots of gurgling and shifting down there, so who knows if it's intestines or baby, lol.


----------



## NavyLadybug

As far as no weight or bump, your body has been through this now so it'll possible your metabolism is kicked up a bit so weight may be slower for you (especially if you have morning sickness) and for the bump, it's very possible baby and uterus and kinda "deep set" so to speak, so they don't poke out as much. With my mother, after me, she never showed until a minimum of 6 months with her remaining 5 children and she was (and still is) about your size lol


----------



## jtink28

i do know that i had a retroverted uterus at the beginning of this pregnancy (shifted backwards). it made getting a HB with the doppler at 12 weeks impossible, which is why i had to have a quick scan to check all was ok. he was in there, wiggling around and waving. so 2 weeks ago he was bumping around. if i push hard underneath my lovely layer of leftover c-section fat, i can feel a very hard bump right above my c-section scar. so i'm guessing this baby is hiding. every once in a while i feel like i can feel very light jabs, but it's too early for me to call them baby.


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink, I believe that a retroverted uterus could also be the reason that you do not have a bump yet. My uterus is ever so slightly tilted forward so I showed early with my son and this time around too. As far as weight gain, I have lost 12ish pounds and I haven't gained any of it back yet, I have however completely cut coffee out of my diet because it makes me sick and I used to put a lot of sugary creamer in it so that could be why.


----------



## zmzerbe

Ok, So I don't know if I ever showed you guys how I announced our pregnancy via facebook (and to family we just had ds open the shirt and picture frame on his birthday) but this is it...

https://i57.tinypic.com/2j2cck7.jpg

My question is, I am about to announce it to the coworkers in the office I work and was wondering if I should just e-mail this picture to everyone or make an updated picture. (ultrasound was 8 weeks)


----------



## KozmikKitten

zmz - super cute! I love seeing other people's announcements. In fact, I was just about to share mine here as well!

As for the ultrasound, I don't think too many people pay too close attention to the actual detail on the ultrasound, so I would think using this one would be totally fine. I love your son's shirt, btw!


----------



## zmzerbe

KozmikKitten said:


> zmz - super cute! I love seeing other people's announcements. In fact, I was just about to share mine here as well!
> 
> As for the ultrasound, I don't think too many people pay too close attention to the actual detail on the ultrasound, so I would think using this one would be totally fine. I love your son's shirt, btw!

That's what I was thinking! And his birthday party was racecar themed so I got the shirt on etsy. One of the attorneys in my office didn't announce her pregnancy until she was about 5-6 months pregnant. She is probably a size 00 and it was her first, not to mention she's about 6 feet tall. I wish I could wait that long to announce mine to my coworkers, but I officially only have 2 shirts that cover the bump and 1 of them is on the verge of being too short to cover my unzipped pants lol.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I am friends with coworkers on FB so when I announce on there my coworkers will start talking about it at work. I plan to announce on Friday after my ultrasound. I'm excited. I cant share the photos here because they are too big. I will have to resize them in order to share.


----------



## zmzerbe

I think I'm friends with one coworker on facebook, but I already told her anyways before I even announced to facebook. And post them as soon as you resize! I can't wait to see! 

I also want to do a cute gender reveal, but since we aren't telling anyone baby's gender until birth I can't :(


----------



## SunUp

Love the pregnancy announcement!! 

I had to work today with my pants half zipped up!! Yikes!! :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Such a cute announcement!!!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Cute announcement :) i announced at work last Friday. I baked chocolate chip cookies (which my coworkers love) and put a aign up that read "eat up everyone, my mum cant be the only one with a belly - baby". I always make those cookies so they all knew it was me. 

Had an ultrasound today at 13 weeks 1 day (tho baby is measuring a couple of days ahead). So magical! Feeling blessed :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Creative way to announce Hopeful! Also yay for a good scan!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks Ladies! 

And Hopeful good luck with the scan! And I love your idea about how to announce to coworkers! I might end up stealing your idea with the cookies lol!

Sunup - I know the feeling! It sucks! I am too small to fit into maternity pants still but all of my work pants have a hairtie attempting to keep them closed and are only zipped half way at most. Some I can't zip at all lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies, I'm in shock. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=469113


----------



## babyjan

Is that a positive navy? If so yaaay!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Wow Navy! That is amazing. Gosh I'm really hoping for you!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm torn between excited and terrified when all I want to be is excited :cry:


----------



## zmzerbe

Prayers for a sticky bean Navy!!! We are all routing for you! Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you ladies. Had my bloods done earlier this morning and they came back at 22, so definitely pregnant. I'm so nervous.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hang in there Navy! We will be with you along the way!


----------



## NavyLadybug

My EDD according to the calculators is June 24th, which would be my husband and I's 6th wedding anniversary.


----------



## zmzerbe

That's so special <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Z isn't you're genetics today? Or am i thinking of someone else? And who was it that's having scans? I can't wait to see!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm having a scan in an hour! And then announcing on FB if all goes well.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ohhh, so exciting Kozmik!


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Z isn't you're genetics today? Or am i thinking of someone else? And who was it that's having scans? I can't wait to see!

I had genetics done on monday, waiting impatiently for the results!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh jeez, I'm behind then! Hopefully they come soon!!!! I wanna know what Baby Z is!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Oh jeez, I'm behind then! Hopefully they come soon!!!! I wanna know what Baby Z is!!!

UGHHHH you're telling me!!! I am so anxious to know. It's driving me up a wall.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hopefully they come in early next week!! I can't wait to see the final tally in April and see if we have more boys or girls in here haha


----------



## zmzerbe

I feel like they will take the max amount of time based on the practice's track record.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh no no, there's lots who haven't! I was just saying I can't wait til the end of April for the final tally!


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Oh no no, there's lots who haven't! I was just saying I can't wait til the end of April for the final tally!

LOL I noticed my mistake of reading your post after I submitted the post but I was hoping no one read it so I edited it real quick ahhahaha


----------



## NavyLadybug

LOL I was to quick for ya! I think 7-10 days is the average for all the genetic screens since they are all the same test just by different companies. I got mine right at 10 days but that's because they ran it twice to make sure the first "No Result" reading was correct.


----------



## babyjan

Oh navy your understandably terrified but I really hope this time is different and this is your rainbow baby. Congratulations!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you babyjan :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

Very true... would it be going by business days do you think then? if so then today would be 4 business days, monday would be 5 and the 10 would be monday exactly two weeks after getting it done.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Mine counted weekends and I had Panorama, I believe most count calendar days unless they specifically say business days.


----------



## zmzerbe

Oh ok, she didn't specify, she just said about 2 weeks, not an actual est. amount of days.


----------



## NavyLadybug

argh I hate that, huge pet peeve of mine lol


----------



## Lala77

Navy!!! Fingers crossed! When do you have your next BETA!!!?? 

Z, I hope you get good results!!! 

All my genetic tests came back good - I wish that for everyone! My 12-13 week ultrasound was great! I'm waiting for my monthly check up at OB/GYN. Last time they couldn't really catch the HB, I hope they do today! 

Wishing good luck and a nice weekend to everyone!

I've been thinking a lot about Sophie ... I hope she is ok! :0/


----------



## NavyLadybug

Monday morning is my next beta. 

I'm so glad your tests came back good!!! I wish you had found out the gender, but that's just cause I'm nosy LOL Glad your US was good too!

I hope she is too, Lala :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

My scan went good today, ladies, and we officially announced the pregnancy. 
HB was 165 bpm and baby was lazy but they got the NT measurements they needed.


----------



## zmzerbe

I have been thinking about Sophie too :( I really hope she's fairing well with everything.


----------



## babyjan

I hope Sophie is ok too. She did say she was leaving the boards though :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay Kozmik!! 

And yeah, I hope Sophie is doing alright


----------



## mommyof2peas

Baby is perfect
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-16 15.56.46.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm thinking nub days girl?


----------



## SunUp

Yay for some good scans!! Can't wait to hear more genders!!

Sending big hugs to Sophie, even though she may never "see" this, as I totally understand her need to space herself from the boards. 

I'm horrible with the. Nub theory!!! Haha I always get it wrong!!


----------



## babyjan

Lovely scan Mo2p!


----------



## Lala77

Nice scan!!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Great scan Mommy!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Omg I've been away too long! 

Navy I'm so happy for you! Fingers are crossed so hard that this is your sticky bean rainbow baby. 

I love all the scans and good genetics tests. 

According to my ob I'm in the second trimester today :). I'm so happy but still a bit stressed that something will go wrong. I think I might go buy a few baby things. Maybe a couple gender neutral outfits.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Taber and you should totally buy some outfits haha


----------



## zmzerbe

Morning/all day sickness is coming back with a vengeance... even though it never 'left' to begin with. I feel so icky today :(


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Man im totally not keeping up with this thread!! 

Congrats Navy!

Man im with you on the sickness! I just want it to bugger off. But then i keep watching a video of my ultrasound and grit my teeth and am making it thru.

Here's my little trouble maker :) from 13 week scan
 



Attached Files:







20151019_174043-1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful scan Hopeful!!

Z, sorry about the sickness coming back :(


----------



## firsttimer123

Congrats navy! 
My scan Friday at 14 weeks was normal... Meet on today bc scan Friday showed regular cervical length so first tech screwed up measurement urg! Hopefully ob releases me back to my midwife 
I am going crazy not knowing gender


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay for good news Firsttimer!!!!! And thank you!


----------



## zmzerbe

16 week mark you guys! I never thought I'd get here <3 It actually makes me pretty emotional thinking about it. The morning sickness is still here... I can't drink anything except water, anything sugary makes me sick, carbs make me sick, fruit even makes me sick. And don't even get me started with dairy (except Ice cream lol). I'm lactose intolerant and it practically went away when I was pregnant with my son, but this time around even a tiny glass of milk makes me cripple over in pain :( 

I started at about 182-185 (fluctuated daily) and am now down to 168-170. I can definitely see the weight loss in my face and my waist. My belly is getting so big already though! I'll add a pic later.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wooo for 16 weeks!! Hopefully the MS goes away soon though, I know it's no fun :(


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Wooo for 16 weeks!! Hopefully the MS goes away soon though, I know it's no fun :(

ugh hopefully -_-


----------



## zmzerbe

Just thought I'd share some cuteness from my weekend with you. Saturday we had a lazy day at home, stayed in our jammies all day and watched movies. Yesterday we went to the mall and met up with a couple of friends and their daughter. Chance is exactly 7 months and 3 days older than her. 

https://i62.tinypic.com/11uvps5.jpg
They were walking around holding hands... 
https://i62.tinypic.com/wqsyu0.jpg
Made a bed out of a laundry basket... 
https://i61.tinypic.com/2rnwumu.jpg


----------



## zmzerbe

annnndd the bump...

https://i58.tinypic.com/iwrvrc.jpg


----------



## KozmikKitten

Cute bump z! And I love those two cuties holding hands!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So cute on all pics Z! 

Blood draw was this morning, results came back at only 39 so not doubling after 3 days. I'm hoping everything is ok since Sophie was a slow starter but I just want to cry.


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks ladies :)

And Navy, Don't be too down as of right now. A lot of woman I've seen in different threads have a slow start, and some have a crazy fast start. I think it all depends on pregnancy to pregnancy.


----------



## babyjan

I'm still nauseas too but I haven't vomiting in 3 days which is a huge relief! I was vomiting from 6 weeks! So to go three days is amazing for me! 

I do have really bad headache and when I stand I get really lightheaded and feel as though I'm gonna faint :/

Zmzerbe, your son is so cute and so is your friends daughter!


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks! I hope your sickness continues to get better! 

You guys... I am beyond myself. My genetics tests came back all clear and no indications of any abnormalities (she left me a voicemail) BUT SHE DIDN'T TELL ME THE GENDER. I called back and left a message and now I'm getting worried that she forgot to check the box or something that we wanted to know what the baby was :(


----------



## zmzerbe

Update: I received a call back and baby is a little :blue:

I'm having a much harder time processing the results considering I was told over the phone. It just doesn't quite seem real that someone can just tell you what your gender is when no genitals have even been seen yet.


----------



## jtink28

congrats on the boy, z!!

i totally feel the same way - i had the maternit21 done, and they left me a voicemail. i was so sure this was a girl (i'm happy either way), so it was shocking to hear it was a boy, especially since i can't see it for myself. do you get a 20 week anatomy scan? i think that will make it REAL for me, too.


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink28 said:


> congrats on the boy, z!!
> 
> i totally feel the same way - i had the maternit21 done, and they left me a voicemail. i was so sure this was a girl (i'm happy either way), so it was shocking to hear it was a boy, especially since i can't see it for myself. do you get a 20 week anatomy scan? i think that will make it REAL for me, too.

I was SO set that it was a girl honestly, this pregnancy is polar opposites from my son. When she told me it was a boy I was like, "oh ok, thanks I guess... Bye." It's almost as if I forgot how to function because it was just so weird. I have an anatomy scan on the 16th of November. I feel like we could walk in and it still be a girl lol! I guess finding out with that test didn't really do much for me because now I'm still doubting it hahahhaa


----------



## jtink28

haha, i felt the same way. i'm very happy to be having another healthy boy, especially since my son will get a brother, and have such a wonderful brother bond. but this pregnancy is POLAR opposite of my son's, everything is different, i'm carrying different, i feel different - it's insane. we aren't having anymore babies, so i feel like i've had to take some time to deal with the disappointment of never having a girl. i think the 20 week ultrasound will really make this boy real, and really get me excited again about having 2 boys. 

hugs.


----------



## zmzerbe

I admit, it did sting a lot to be told I was having another little boy. I guess in my mind I had just ruled out the possibility. I have always dreamed of having the stereotypical one of each and being done. Mostly because my husband has a little sister that's 22 months younger than him and they are SO CLOSE. I guess I just saw their relationship and sort of just wanted that for our kids too. Little boys are so much fun though. 

And when it comes to having more kids, I joked around with DH about if this is a boy we will try for a third, but if this is a girl then we are done having kids... so we will see how true that actually is though. It won't be until we are much further down the line. Ideally I would want both kids in school before having another.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awww, a little boy!!! Congrats, Z!!! Have you thought of any names?


----------



## zmzerbe

We are playing around with names and one we like a lot is Ellis Steven and the other is Sterling (insert middle name here)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Both very handsome!!


----------



## SunUp

Had a great scan today!!! Heard the heart beat at 155!! Doc said NT looked good, just have to wait a week or so for blood results.

Little bub would not cooperate for a nice profile picture, so we got a long scan :)


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations Z. It will be lovely for your lil boy to get a brother close in age :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's great SunUp!!!


----------



## Lala77

Navy ... My fingers are crossed that you are a slow riser!! When do you have your next BETA? I will be thinking of you :0)


----------



## babyjan

Oh navy. I don't know much about betas but I hope you get good results at your next blood draw x


----------



## NavyLadybug

Next blood draw is this afternoon


----------



## zmzerbe

sending good vibes for the blood draw today!


----------



## zmzerbe

BABY MOVEMENTS!

The last couple of weeks I thought I felt some little movements here and there but nothing special. Last night and early yesterday I felt definite kicks! I hope they become regular, but they were surprisingly strong for such a little guy! It makes me wonder if he's still measuring ahead.


----------



## babyjan

Oh how lovely zmzerbe!


----------



## jtink28

i've been feeling little pokes here and there, but nothing for sure. i didn't feel my son until nearly 20 weeks, so i'm really looking forward to getting real kicks! i'm curious to see if this guy will be like his brother in the womb.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay for movement Z!!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck with the draw this afternoon, Navy!

I found out at my scan on Friday that I have an anterior placenta. So, just like with my son, I'm not expecting to feel much movement at all during this pregnancy. I'm bummed but like the ultrasound tech said, there are much worse places the placenta could have attached (csection scar, too low, etc).


----------



## zmzerbe

KozmikKitten said:


> Good luck with the draw this afternoon, Navy!
> 
> I found out at my scan on Friday that I have an anterior placenta. So, just like with my son, I'm not expecting to feel much movement at all during this pregnancy. I'm bummed but like the ultrasound tech said, there are much worse places the placenta could have attached (csection scar, too low, etc).

While your ultrasound tech has a good point, it's still quite a bummer :( I'm sorry.


----------



## hiphophooray

Good luck Navy! I don't check in here super often because of the fb group I havent been on bnb too much but I am getting my butt back on the forums recently! I cant wait to hear great news from you today :) :) aw congrats on the boy z! Brother bond is amazing <3 I too have an anterior placenta kozmik, I have felt a few flutters though! By now I had been feeling pretty constant kicks with DS. Anti buying stuff? Ive pretty much bought everything at this point lol. My detailed anatomy scan is next week so a little nervous but I am staying positive :)


----------



## zmzerbe

What facebook group?


----------



## NavyLadybug

My genetics appt is also tomorrow at 10AM, I'm so nervous but I can't wait to finally (hopefully) have some sort of answers


----------



## babyjan

Kozmik, I had anterior placenta with my first and I didn't feel movements till after 25 weeks but I'm not if that's also because he was my first. Once I did I felt them all the time! So just because you have it doesn't mean you feel anything at all :) 

My 20 weeks scan is end of November so it would be interesting to see where my placenta is this time. I was told you feel sooner with your second and I think I have been feeling the odd flutters here and there.


----------



## KozmikKitten

z - there is an April Due Dates group in the regular boards that has a FB group. I'm not in it. But that April thread doesn't move very fast because most of them are on FB instead.


----------



## zmzerbe

ah I see.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I do this one and the fb group.bits nice to have a group of ladies who understand that stress and worry


----------



## babyjan

I did notice that April group is quite compared to the other due date threads


----------



## hiphophooray

Oh yes I forgot some of you arent in the other thread! I guess I just assumed you all would know what I was talking about. Sorry! I started with both of the April groups but was more active in the other group, I am not sure why but I feel like I shouldn't be in this one because my losses were so early its not fair to some of you other ladies if I compare my stress with yours, even though I know a loss is a loss no matter how early! Horrible feeling, and I have been terrified of a later loss with bleeding this time around but thankfully after 4 weeks of spotting it has cleared up! I feel.a bit more excited now, but my own medical problems always scare me well into the pregnancy, since they could be devastating.


----------



## jtink28

No news on your beta, navy?


----------



## zmzerbe

hiphophooray said:


> Oh yes I forgot some of you arent in the other thread! I guess I just assumed you all would know what I was talking about. Sorry! I started with both of the April groups but was more active in the other group, I am not sure why but I feel like I shouldn't be in this one because my losses were so early its not fair to some of you other ladies if I compare my stress with yours, even though I know a loss is a loss no matter how early! Horrible feeling, and I have been terrified of a later loss with bleeding this time around but thankfully after 4 weeks of spotting it has cleared up! I feel.a bit more excited now, but my own medical problems always scare me well into the pregnancy, since they could be devastating.

Awh, don't feel that way! I had only early losses as well. Like you said, a loss is a loss <3 we all know what it's like and we are all here to support each other.


----------



## hiphophooray

zmzerbe said:


> hiphophooray said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes I forgot some of you arent in the other thread! I guess I just assumed you all would know what I was talking about. Sorry! I started with both of the April groups but was more active in the other group, I am not sure why but I feel like I shouldn't be in this one because my losses were so early its not fair to some of you other ladies if I compare my stress with yours, even though I know a loss is a loss no matter how early! Horrible feeling, and I have been terrified of a later loss with bleeding this time around but thankfully after 4 weeks of spotting it has cleared up! I feel.a bit more excited now, but my own medical problems always scare me well into the pregnancy, since they could be devastating.
> 
> Awh, don't feel that way! I had only early losses as well. Like you said, a loss is a loss <3 we all know what it's like and we are all here to support each other.Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

HCG came back at only 4. I sort of figured this is what would happen since I woke up to spotting :cry:

In other news, Genetics lost our results.....so we had those redrawn today. Results come in TWO MORE WEEKS. Pissed does not describe me right now.
But we did learn more about Sophie. Our first Dr told us she had Trisomy 4p, she didn't but she had something pretty similar. Sophie had Trisomy 4 Mosiacism, meaning only part of her genetic material had the complete extra copy of the 4th chromosome. Sophies condition is so rare, our geneticist told us she has never seen it nor does she think she ever will again because assuming our tests come back normal, there was a 3% chance of a chromosomal disorder. Of that 3% group, less than 2-3% of those also have Mosaicism.

Since Magnus is healthy, our geneticist is hopeful that her case was de novo (random) so we'll see in 2 weeks.


----------



## zmzerbe

I'm sorry Navy :( We were all routing for this one. I guess it's better to have answers before going into another pregnancy though. At least in my opinion.


----------



## SunUp

I'm so sorry Navy, really hoping you all can get answers and get a sticky bean soon!!

Hiphop- don't worry we are here to support everyone, no matter when the loss!! Don't feel bad ;)

AFM- genetics testing came back very low risk!! Now just to wait for our gender reveal in No ember!!


----------



## zmzerbe

I just had such a big hormonal moment... I got down all of my son's nb clothes out of the attic and I opened the bin and my favorite sleeper of his was right on top. I picked it up and I forgot how tiny he was! I started bawling my eyes out and was overcome with emotions and couldn't stop for a good 15-20 minutes.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I did that the other day, Z! I was looking through his keepsake box and his coming home outfit was in it and it was soooo tiny (preemie sized) and I teared up at how little he used to be and how big he is now!


----------



## babyjan

So sorry navy :( really hope you can get answers soon x

Edit: just noticed my phone changed navy to baby lol


----------



## Lala77

Sorry navy :0( sending you positive energy


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing? Anyone find out the gender of the little ones? Anyone come up with names, nursery ideas or been shopping?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Team pink!


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's a girl, Mommy?! Yay!! Any name ideas being tossed around?


----------



## zmzerbe

We are still trying to figure out a name. We want to make sure that the gender is definitely verified through ultrasound as well... I still have a hard time accepting gender over the phone lol. 

But we put all of Chance's nb and 3 month clothes in the closet and got rid of some of them to make room for new purchases. 

Also, my mom might be moving in with us for the time being, her husband and her are getting divorced and she's been thinking about moving to PA anyways to be closer to her grandkids.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Not long to wait for the ultrasound confirmation, Z! And I'm sorry to hear your mother is divorcing, but I'm sure your children and her will love to be so close from now on!


----------



## mommyof2peas

After two losses we have had loads of time to figure out a name lol 

Temperance Grace


----------



## jtink28

had my 16 week appt yesterday - little guy was moving around so much the doctor was laughing and trying to get his HB on the doppler. finally got it in the 150's - crazy that he's such a mover and i can't feel it yet, lol. this little guy's name is going to be Lincoln Trace. We've always loved the name Lincoln (plus Lincoln and Jackson are just the best brother names) and Trace is my dad's name. 

my 20 week anatomy scan is on November 23rd, the monday before thanksgiving. even though i was surprised that this was a boy, i'm feeling more and more like it is a boy, so i'm not worried about any gender surprises at the scan, lol! we are done having babies after this, so i'll be a boy mom forever, which i don't mind :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Double virtue name, very pretty! I have a friend from elementary school named Temperance-Marie actually! Our 8th grade teacher always teased her on how she didn't (and still doesn't haha) fit her name, as it means "Moderation, Self-Control" (Also means "Abstinence from alcoholic drinks") since she has next to no self-control haha


jtink, thats a very handsome name!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I won't know gender until Dec 2nd. Next scan is 11/13 though. I'm going to try and get my doc to tell me her opinion on gender then. I know she can't say 100% but I'm still going to ask.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Taber you'll be almost 17 weeks by then won't you? They should be able to tell the gender fairly accurately at that gestation :)


----------



## jtink28

yes, i had my gender scan with Jackson at 16+1 and he was very obviously boy, no doubt about it! :)


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Not long to wait for the ultrasound confirmation, Z! And I'm sorry to hear your mother is divorcing, but I'm sure your children and her will love to be so close from now on!

Not at all! 17 + 1 today and my ultrasound is on the 16th and I'll be exactly 20 weeks! I cannot believe how fast this is all flying by! 

And to be honest, the divorce is definitely better for her. He wasn't the greatest guy, very controlling and I think he was probably even abusive (emotionally mostly but I wouldn't doubt if he was physical in any way). My mom started a full time job and he is home all day and he took her house keys away so he could control when she left/came back. It was very unhealthy and my mom is happy to get out. Definitely happy to be closer to us too.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh goodness, that's awful, well in that case I'm glad she can move away from that and be happier!


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Oh goodness, that's awful, well in that case I'm glad she can move away from that and be happier!

Me too, not to mention it will be a lot easier financially to live in PA with me. She lives in NH currently and it's very costly in the winter.


----------



## babyjan

Awh congrats mo2p! I don't know if you remember we use to be part of breastfeeding ntnp thread? Where most of the ladies went on to have their babies! It's so nice that we are finally getting our rainbows God willing :) 

My 20 week scan is end of November so still a while. I definitely think it's another boy :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

My best friend lives in NH, Z, she says her bills in winter are INSANE.

Babyjan, it's already almost Nov, so it's getting close!!!!


----------



## babyjan

I know navy! Time sure does fly! 

I have my 16 week midwife apt tomorrow and I really hope she uses the Doppler to give me some reassurance. I'm constantly worried :|


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure she will, Babyjan, they usually use dopplers at nearly every appointment :) even if she doesn't, you can always request that she do so :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

babyjan said:


> Awh congrats mo2p! I don't know if you remember we use to be part of breastfeeding ntnp thread? Where most of the ladies went on to have their babies! It's so nice that we are finally getting our rainbows God willing :)
> 
> My 20 week scan is end of November so still a while. I definitely think it's another boy :)

I for sure remember, thats why i was so happy to see you in this group ;)


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy - Yes, they definitely are! We had propane heat growing up in vt and we had to fill our propane tanks at least once a month and it would cost upwards of 300-500 bucks a month just for heat and hot water.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ack, no thanks, Z! LOL Its bad enough here in VA


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Ack, no thanks, Z! LOL Its bad enough here in VA

I feel ya! It's bad enough in PA too lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

NavyLadybug said:


> Taber you'll be almost 17 weeks by then won't you? They should be able to tell the gender fairly accurately at that gestation :)

I'm sure they can I just don't know if they will since my actual gender scan will be later. Definitely going to try though.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Most Drs/techs will relent and tell you if your at least 17 weeks :) The 20 weeks scan is mainly to check overall anatomy and gender just kinda goes along with it :)


----------



## babyjan

Hey guys. 

Had my 16 weeks apt today and although I arrived late she checked the heartbeat for me!!! It was my first time actually hearing it so I'm sooo happy :) 

Does anyone know if there's any truth in boys having lower heart beats to girls? I'm very sure I'm having a lil boy I think I saw her write down 139bpm


----------



## zmzerbe

babyjan said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Had my 16 weeks apt today and although I arrived late she checked the heartbeat for me!!! It was my first time actually hearing it so I'm sooo happy :)
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth in boys having lower heart beats to girls? I'm very sure I'm having a lil boy I think I saw her write down 139bpm

I don't think there is much truth to it honestly. Both of my boys always registered above 150, sometimes 160


----------



## jtink28

babyjan said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Had my 16 weeks apt today and although I arrived late she checked the heartbeat for me!!! It was my first time actually hearing it so I'm sooo happy :)
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth in boys having lower heart beats to girls? I'm very sure I'm having a lil boy I think I saw her write down 139bpm


nope, no truth to it at all. it's 100% an old wive's tale. my son always had a really high heartrate - always in the 160's, sometimes even 170's. the other day this boy was in the high 150's - definitely both boys!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad you heard the heartbeat!! But I agree, 100% Old Wives tale. My son's HB was 172 the first time I heard it and my god-daughters was only 129 the first time her's was heard. However, there was a study done where up to 70% of women who guessed what their baby was based on feelings or instinct got them right, so the odds on that one are in your favor haha


----------



## babyjan

Oh ok! Other than that I seem to be craving similar stuff to my sons pregnancy. I don't know I guess I have to just wait but I'm definitely prepared to here 'boy' but that might also be because I already have a boy and kinda expect another lol! 

Either way I'm happy :)


----------



## babyjan

Morning all! (Morning over here) 

How is everyone doing? Been quite in here the past few days x


----------



## NavyLadybug

Dr put me on Provera on my end, as well as running a battery of other tests. My arms are so sore from the needles.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Has anyone else had any ultrasounds or appts or have any coming up?


----------



## zmzerbe

Good morning, my weekend has been crazy, I have been deep cleaning like a crazy lady getting ready for my mom to move in with us. Hubby and I also had an awesome date night and were able to sleep in thanks to the grandparents watching Chance :)

I'm still in waiting for my appointment/ultrasound. Only 2 weeks left, the countdown is driving me nuts! I'm hoping for all good news of course. I at least have been reassured with the help of plenty of baby kicks that get stronger by the day. 

18 weeks today, it's so surreal!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning everyone! I have been gone for a week. Took a week off work and didn't get online here for that whole time.

I don't have my gender scan booked yet; I think it will be first week in December though. I know it will fly by. 

I am guessing boy on this one since the pregnancy is exactly the same as my son's. 

I love everyone's name choices! We haven't chosen a name yet. We have had a girl name all along (since we were pregnant with my son) that we will probably use if this one happens to be a girl. No boy names yet though, and we had the hardest time picking my son's name! We are not ready for that challenge again!

I'm planning on switching clinics. I'm going to call today and see what happens.


----------



## babyjan

Navy what is povera? 

I don't really feel much movements maybe the old flutters if I lay on my back. Wondering now if I've got anterior placenta again. Scan in 24 days!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo, you're all nearing the half way point!!!

BabyJan, Provera is a medication used to force start a cycle.


----------



## Lala77

Hey guys ... I had the serum alpha fetal protein today ... I hope that comes back ok :0/... Friday November 13th I see my OB/GYN and then Dec 1st I have my 20 week ultra sound. 

Is anyone else sore?!! No cramping or bleeding ... Just REALLY sore when I'm walking.


----------



## NDTaber9211

No scan for me until the 13th.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Lala77 said:


> Hey guys ... I had the serum alpha fetal protein today ... I hope that comes back ok :0/... Friday November 13th I see my OB/GYN and then Dec 1st I have my 20 week ultra sound.
> 
> Is anyone else sore?!! No cramping or bleeding ... Just REALLY sore when I'm walking.

I have my 20 week scan on Dec 1st too!! &#9786; i do get a bit of pain if i push myself too much but it settles when i rest. Mostly i dont feel pregnant at all!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Good luck Lala!! 

I was sore with my son if I walked to much, my grandmother always said that was a sign of a boy cause it meant you were carrying low! LOL An old wives tale of course but it was right for my son LOL


----------



## jtink28

i have my 20 week scan on november 23rd, but we obviously know it's a boy already. i'm excited though because i haven't gotten to see this little guy in detail yet!

also, i carried my son really high. people always guessed he was a girl, lol!


----------



## zmzerbe

Lala77 said:


> Hey guys ... I had the serum alpha fetal protein today ... I hope that comes back ok :0/... Friday November 13th I see my OB/GYN and then Dec 1st I have my 20 week ultra sound.
> 
> Is anyone else sore?!! No cramping or bleeding ... Just REALLY sore when I'm walking.

YES. I have been so sore it's not even funny. There's one spot on my right side where when I touch it it actually feels bruised. I'm going to bring it up to my doctor at my appointment in 2 weeks unless it gets worse. Other than that, the whole underside of my stomach is sore all the time. This baby is much lower than my son and I can just constantly feel the pressure.


----------



## Lala77

Hopeful cat - we are pregnancy twins!!! I wonder if we will have the same gender!


----------



## SunUp

I'm wondering if you both are sore from round ligament pain! Ouch I had that earlier and was very sore!!


----------



## zmzerbe

SunUp said:


> I'm wondering if you both are sore from round ligament pain! Ouch I had that earlier and was very sore!!

it's very possible. I didn't have it with my son so I have no idea what it feels like.


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm leaving you ladies. My babies heart stopped beating 2 days ago at 18+4. I will give birth tomorrow x


----------



## babyjan

I'm so so sorry youngmam. I'm truly saddened to read this :( 

Wishing all the best to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful Cat

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies. My babies heart stopped beating 2 days ago at 18+4. I will give birth tomorrow x

I am so so sorry &#128550;


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh youngmam, I'm so so sorry :cry: :hugs: Did you give your little angel a name? Much love and support to you sweetheart.


----------



## youngmamttc

NavyLadybug said:


> Oh youngmam, I'm so so sorry :cry: :hugs: Did you give your little angel a name? Much love and support to you sweetheart.

We have names picked ready. We won't find out the sex until baby is born so they'll be given their name today.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sure either name will fit you little Angel perfectly. Stay strong sweetheart. I know it's hard though. We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## zmzerbe

I am so so sorry honey, <3 Stay strong today and we are all thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

i'm so so so sorry youngmam. must be just absolutely heartbreaking. we are thinking of you today.


i got my alpha fetoprotein results today - the doctor didn't even call me, they were just emailed, lol! so i'm guessing that's good. all levels look good, it said i had a negative screening, so that's a little bit of relief. i'm eager to really start feeling baby move on a daily basis and see his little face on november 23rd at my 20 week scan!


----------



## KozmikKitten

youngmam I'm so so sorry for that sad news.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm so sorry youngmam :hugs: you are in my thoughts today.


----------



## babyjourney89

My baby's heart stopped at 11 weeks and 1 day. Can't even tell how painful it is.


----------



## jtink28

so so sorry to hear that babyjourney.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So sorry babyjourney :hugs: stay strong sweetie. Where you able to have any testing done as to find out why?


----------



## babyjan

I'm so sorry babyjourney :hugs:


----------



## babyjourney89

My Ob-Gyn said according to ACOG guidelines can not investigate. Its done only if you go through three consecutive miscarriages. This was our very first pregnancy and the cause of miscarriage is most likely due to chromosomal abnormality.


----------



## babyjourney89

youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies. My babies heart stopped beating 2 days ago at 18+4. I will give birth tomorrow x

I'am really sorry youngmam. I can totally understand the pain you are going through.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm so sorry babyjourney. Such sad news to hear.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's true babyjourney, most miscarriages (that don't have an explanation in regards to the mothers health such as diabetes or heart disease, etc etc) are chromosomal problems unfortunately.


----------



## youngmamttc

I delivered my baby GIRL last night at 19:10! She is perfect from her button nose to her teeny tiny toes. There's a picture in my TTC journal but I won't post one in here out of respect for you all xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

She's beautiful, youngmam. :hugs:


----------



## Lala77

Youngmam and babyjourney, a wave of pure sadness has struck me. I'm sending you positive energy.


----------



## NDTaber9211

So so sorry babyjourney. Many hugs your way.


----------



## SunUp

Is anyone finding out the gender this week?!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I already found out through blood test, but my gender scan isnt until dec


----------



## NavyLadybug

Are you SunUp?


----------



## SunUp

No, not until the next week for me.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So close! Can't wait to see if you have a little Missy or Mister in there!


----------



## zmzerbe

My ultrasound is monday, It seems like it's so far away! this week is going to take foreverr


----------



## jtink28

my 20 week scan is on the 23rd and it is DRAGGING. i can't wait! even though the blood test told me it's a boy, (and i don't expect or want it to change) i need to see the bits and bobs for myself to really believe it, lol!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I have two appointments this week but no ultrasound. I will probably get my 20 week scan booked though for the first week of December. I'm excited to find out! I think its a boy. Hubby is hoping for a girl!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So exciting that everyone is nearing time to find out the gender!!


----------



## SunUp

I should find out next week on Monday. I have an appointment today but no sono. Then have my 20 week scan in early Dec. :)


----------



## Lala77

Oh my god!!! Friday can't come soon enough :0( all I want is to hear my baby's heartbeat...


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink28 said:


> my 20 week scan is on the 23rd and it is DRAGGING. i can't wait! even though the blood test told me it's a boy, (and i don't expect or want it to change) i need to see the bits and bobs for myself to really believe it, lol!!!

Yes, Exactly! I wouldn't be devastated if the gender from the blood test was wrong and we were having a girl, but either way I just need to see some parts to make it real.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo for appts and sonos!! 

Lala is everything ok?


----------



## Lala77

Hopefully everything is fine :0). I will just feel a little more relaxed after I hear that heartbeat. :0) I haven't had any bad symptoms but that doesn't necessarily mean anything :0( sorry I'm just feeling anxious.


----------



## babyjan

Lala, I think it's normal at this stage to not have much symptoms :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's normal Lala! Just wanted to make sure nothing had happened to you sweets :)


----------



## zmzerbe

I wish I had no symptoms at this point :( I have (assuming round ligament pain), sciatica and I can only poop once every other day. I also still have plenty of morning sickness most days and still throw up after brushing my teeth. I'm down 17lbs from pre-pregnancy weight and feel a little bit weak because of it, but the bump is getting uncomfortable already! I am huge lol, I am going to be shocked if baby is no longer measuring ahead like at my 13 week scan. 

I also pee myself lately way too much after sneezing or coughing or anything. The baby is very very low, I can feel him moving pretty much on top of my cervix daily and even though he has such strong kicks, I try to feel him from the outside but he is still too low. He's dancing inside of my pelvic bone it seems. All in all even though it sounds like I'm complaining, I love being pregnant. I cannot wait to hold this baby in my arms. I am so thankful for my doctors and body for making it possible for me to get this far <3


----------



## babyjan

Sorry your going through all that zmzerbe :(

Does anyone else have this awful/metallic taste in their mouth? I had this with my son pregnancy and it disappeared as soon as he was born! I still get nauseas and I'm always hungry but nothing taste good!


----------



## zmzerbe

babyjan said:


> Sorry your going through all that zmzerbe :(
> 
> Does anyone else have this awful/metallic taste in their mouth? I had this with my son pregnancy and it disappeared as soon as he was born! I still get nauseas and I'm always hungry but nothing taste good!

Thanks lol... and yes to the metallic taste. I thought I was going crazy and started noticing a terrible taste in my mouth and metallic would be the best way to describe it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Sorry the symptoms are hitting you hard Z :( 

I also totally get that icky taste in the mouth!

Anyone in the USA preparing for thanksgiving yet?


----------



## KozmikKitten

This year for the Thanksgiving holiday hubby and I are taking our son (3.5) to a waterpark for the weekend. We are meeting up with our cousins and their kids, and skipping out on the big holiday fuss. I'm pretty excited, I think it will be a lot of fun.


----------



## zmzerbe

if by 'preparing for thanksgiving' you mean thinking about all of the delicious food I'm hoping to scarf down at my in law's house that all we have to do is show up for... then Yes :D I'm so excited to not have to do anything this year.

and the symptoms hitting me hard is probably me being a baby honestly. Many woman have it harder than me symptom wise but I didn't have any symptoms with my son so I think I'm just comparing pregnancies.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Just scheduled my 20 week ultrasound for Dec 4! 3 weeks from now I'll know the status of this lil one.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo for not having to do anything this holiday! 

And yay Kozmik!!


----------



## jtink28

we always do thanksgiving at our in-laws, but my mother in law is NOT a good cook. so i've made it a tradition to make my own "thanksgiving" dinner at home the next day on black friday. turkey and all!

my 20 week ultrasound is on the 23rd and time is dragging! i'll be 20+3 and i just want to see the little guy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So close jtink!!

Also, nice plan on the food! Hahaha


----------



## Lala77

I had a great day!!! After a little work they found the baby's heartbeat ... I admit I got a little nervous when the NP couldn't find the HB and had to bring in the OB/GYN immediately! I cried when I heard that strong steady HB. Also, NO WEIGHT GAIN!! my next big hurdle is dec 1 when I have the 20 week US! I cannot wait! I feel like I will relax a little Moore after that :0)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Little bean is a trickster! So glad everything is looking great!


----------



## SunUp

Only a few more days until I know what bub is!!!! Eek I'm SO excited!! <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

So exciting SunUp!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm feeling movements now! :happydance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay, Taber!!!!

Do you know what you're having yet Taber?


----------



## NavyLadybug

We had DSs pictures made and they came out beautifully! We used the shadow boxes I made for Robin and Sophie as well as the custom bears we have for them. 

https://i.imgur.com/6b1iopa.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/tjSxHoW.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/yeSWEGi.jpg


----------



## SunUp

Wonderful pictures!!!!! <3


----------



## Lala77

Beautiful son!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

NavyLadybug said:


> Yay, Taber!!!!
> 
> Do you know what you're having yet Taber?

We are finding out Saturday :thumbup:

I love the pictures Navy! So sweet.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So exciting Taber!

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm feeling movements now! :happydance:

Yay me too :) its such a weird feeling hey. I seem to feel two different things..thinking i can distinguish between a roll and a kick. Usually only when im lying on my back or if im hunched over.


----------



## babyjan

Aww navy so cute! How are you doing?

Ndtaber- that's so sweet! I've been feeling strong movements from 18 weeks and can now feel from outside when he/she does big movements :) I didn't feel my first till 20-25 weeks! 

How is everyone doing? I'm constantly hungry, nothing is satisfying to eat! I have awful taste in my mouth so need to have mints to help! I seem to wake with achy legs most mornings! No idea why though as first pregnancy I started getting the aches much later on. With all that being said I'm extremely grateful :) 

Not long till my scan! Count down begins and I'm actually feeling nervous about it.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Awesome and beautiful photos Navy! 

Lala - I am so happy everything turned out ok at your apt! I am really hoping to have no weight gain at my next appt. My doctor must think I have gained like 15 pounds according to their scale. But my scale at home puts my weight gain at 7 lb which I don't think is terrible. I went to the gym yesterday and hoping to keep up with my visits from here on out. I only walk, but it has to count for something! 

I am so excited that everyone is getting close to their next scans! Cant wait to see everyones pics.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you ladies!

BabyJan I'm doing well I suppose. DH and I are giving it a go one more time, hoping to find out around Xmas if we got lucky. 

I can't wait to see/hear about everyones scans!


----------



## zmzerbe

Hey Ladies! I got back from my appointment and scan this morning and everything is looking awesome. Baby BOY (still definitely a boy) is breech with his feet pretty much directly on top of my cervix so that explains why it seems like there is a baby dancing so low lol.

He is also measuring HUGE. Most of the measurements were in a range of 21w5d-22w4d. They also calculate his weight at around 15 ounces which is on track for about 22 weeks lol. They need me to come back for another scan in 2 weeks though because they didn't get all of the measurements they needed for his heart and diaphragm. It's funny though because the same exact thing happened with Chance. Looks like I'm going to have 2 stubborn boys on my hands!

The heartbeat was in the 140 range as well. I will upload pics of the scan probably tomorrow or later tonight because I'm a ditz and left the dvd in my husband's car and won't be able to get it until after work.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Gonna have a big boy on your hands Z!!!


----------



## SunUp

Yay for good scans!

I had a great scan and we know the sex!!! I'm announcing this weekend! So glad baby is healthy!!


----------



## jtink28

aww, sunup you're not going to tell us first??


----------



## SunUp

I would but am afraid it could get out, so I'm just keeping the secret a few more days :) I promise I'll let you all know soon!


----------



## babyjan

Oh looking forward to your update sunup!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Argh! The anticipation!!! Can't wait for the weekend, SunUp!


----------



## Lala77

Sunup just tell us one thing ... Is it an inny or outty??!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala that had me cracking up hahaha


----------



## Marumi

I just wanted to share that we are having a boy and my EDD was moved to April 24th during my dating scan! :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hooray Marumi! Have you been thinking of names?


----------



## zmzerbe

Yay I'm so excited for everyone! So many little boys!!!

We are almost decided on a name. We have a first name and a middle name, but we don't know which is going to be which yet. 

This baby will either be Sterling Ellis Zerbe or Ellis Sterling Zerbe.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Very handsome Z!! I personally love the ring of Sterling Ellis Zerbe but both are extremely handsome!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Speaking of baby boys, my godson, Connor, was born this morning!!
A week early and these were his measurements!

9lbs 5.8 oz
19.25inches


----------



## zmzerbe

NavyLadybug said:


> Speaking of baby boys, my godson, Connor, was born this morning!!
> A week early and these were his measurements!
> 
> 9lbs 5.8 oz
> 19.25inches

Congrats!!! That's a toddler though! Holy cow! And a week early?!

and we think we are leaning towards Sterling Ellis more as well


----------



## babyjan

Wow his a big baby! Congrats on your godson x


----------



## SunUp

I love the name sterling Ellis!

Congrats on the new godson!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks ladies, here's Mr. Connor! 

https://i.imgur.com/Rpf3TZQ.jpg


----------



## zmzerbe

Oh My! Is he cute or what?!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Wow he is super adorable!


----------



## jtink28

Just venting and grumpy today. We are on a very tight budget with me not working - we have massive medical bills from my many hospital stays for my Crohn's. Today is our 4th anniversary and we don't have money to eat out, order cheap Chinese or even get Taco Bell. It's just like a normal day at our house. Just feeling sorry for myself, sorry. I haven't bought anything for myself in months and I can't afford maternity pants. I haven't gotten a Christmas or birthday gift in 3 years- there's been no money. I turned 35 this year and no gifts, nothing. I made spaghetti and went to bed at 8. I'm tired is all, tired of struggling. Feeling like baby #2 was a mistake financially. Just...I'm just sad I guess. And hormonal lol!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm sorry you're having a hard day in so many ways, jtink :(


----------



## zmzerbe

There is something money can't buy though, and that's the memories and love that you will have when this baby comes into your lives <3 I'm sorry things are difficult right now, we are going through something very similar. It is very hard, but you have to try to imagine yourself at the other end of that tunnel. As far as baby wise, we would be in pretty rough shape if I hadn't kept everything but the carseat from DS.


----------



## SunUp

Alright ladies!! 

Baby sunup#2 is a GIRL!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So exciting Sunup!!!! Any ideas for names yet?


----------



## babyjan

Congrats Sunup!


----------



## SunUp

Yes we have a name but keep it anonymous on BnB :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

It's a girl!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4064_1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6









IMAG4066.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyjan

Congrats Ndtaber!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Taber!!!!!


----------



## Marumi

Congrats! @Ntaber @Sunup! 

@jtink
I can relate. I am not working because I fear PROM due to having had a hematoma. I know the risk is low but I would just worry too much standing on my feet for up to 8 hrs. :/
We had to apply for aid, which luckily we will get. Over 1000 for baby items and maternity clothing and 62 Euros a month as additional help. We'll just have to make sure not to buy the most expensive things.



NavyLadybug said:


> Hooray Marumi! Have you been thinking of names?

The first name is pretty sure! It will be Trystan :) Second name might be Aamon or spelled Amon but my husband is still a bit resistant ^^.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cute choices Marumi!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats ladies on all your gender reveals! So exciting!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Kozmik you find out the 4th right?!


----------



## zmzerbe

It only took me a week to upload these, but better late than never!










The ultrasound on the top is the profile of my 2 year old and the bottom is his little brother! I think it's awesome that I got some similar shots for both.


----------



## jtink28

Baby boy is healthy and just as adorable as I thought he'd be! He looks just like his big brother at the 20 week ultrasound. I'm curious to see if he'll look like his brother too! He's sucking his thumb in this picture.

We talked about a possible VBAC in this appointment, and looks like unless I have some Crohn's complications, we'll be trying for a VBAC if I don't go too much overdue.
 



Attached Files:







12304470_10100312393553297_4485210116775325353_o.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Great scans!! And great news Jtink!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Yes Navy - I find out on Dec 4! Cant wait! I'm so sure its a boy!

Jtink - I'm hoping for a VBAC as well. Unfortunately the hospital I'm delivering at has terrible VBAC stats. My MD said its my choice....but I don't think the practice as a whole is very good at advocating for the patients that want VBAC. So we shall see....


----------



## NavyLadybug

Next week!!! So exciting!


----------



## SunUp

Yay for VBACs! I'll be having a repeat section most likely.


----------



## NavyLadybug

If/When I get that far again that will be me as well SunUp. Due to my gestational hypertension they likely won't even let me go further than 37/38 weeks like with my son. But that doesn't bother me to much honestly.


----------



## Lala77

C-section on April 8th for me!!! Tuesday dec 1st cannot come soon enough! I just want to know things are ok and we can start telling people like extended family and more work people! 

I have no idea what I'm having and won't find out until April 8th! Does anyone have a link to a gender prediction quiz? I want to do one for fun after the ultra sound December 1st! 

Congrats on everyone's gender reveals!! Enjoy turkey day!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

If you google that Lala, I think BabyCenter has one :) 

I couldn't wait, I have no idea how your able to hold out hahaha


----------



## Lala77

I have no idea either!!! I will say I cannot tell you how powerful it was when I heard its a girl! I can't explain it. Magical. 

Also I feel like there is so much less chance for gender disappointment. All of a sudden you are looking right into this little individual's eyes and nothing else matters. 

right now I just can't wait for my 20 week ultra sound! I hope everything goes ok. I can actually feel the baby a lot now. It's crazy! I didn't feel my daughter until I was 22 weeks!!


----------



## babyjan

Just came out of my scan and........



Team :blue:


Just like I thought LOL my son will be extremely pleased!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Babyjan!!! Any ideas for names yet? Haha


----------



## babyjan

Thanks Navy :) 

Not 100% sure! We will discuss some but i feel like I need to see him first to know if he suits the name.

I just can't believe how right I was! My sister said 'oh no' when I told her but I'm happy and looking forward to seeing my son with his brother so don't care about others opinions :|


----------



## NavyLadybug

How can someone say "Oh no"?! Pfft, glad you don't listen to her!


----------



## babyjan

Yep even last night when I spoke to her she said something along the lines of 'oh if it's another boy I'm not gonna be happy' something like that and she said 'oh a girl would have been better' I gladly told her you don't have to meet him when his here! 

My sister and I get along very well but I just HATE that people have to be disappointed about a baby! I've been hearing 'oh you need a girl' or 'one of each is best' from the moment I announced the pregnancy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hate that too, don't get me wrong, one of each is nice, but when you're in our position, the gender is out the window haha we just want a baby!


----------



## jtink28

people can be so terrible. i am SO HAPPY that my son gets a brother. i grew up with just a brother, and while it was of course lovely, it would have been nice to have a sister, and he's said before it would have been nice to have a brother. my DH has 3 younger brothers, and brothers have such a special comaraderie that makes me excited for my son.

quite a few people asked me if i was disappointed that it was another boy, and if we would try again for a girl. it was very hard to hold my tongue and not say anything nasty. i'm just thrilled we have a lovely healthy little baby.


----------



## Lala77

I hear ya!!! That's why I don't even want to find out!! I have a girl and I would be overjoyed to have either gender. I have 3 brothers so if I get a girl I get to raise sisters! I think that will be neat. If I get a boy then it will be a new experience (but honestly - isn't EVERY baby regardless of gender a new experience?). 

Congrats babyjan!!! Now you can focus on names!!!


----------



## Lala77

Oh HAPPY THANKSGIVING!! I'm thankful for the support I receive here. Thank you!


----------



## babyjan

We in the UK and don't celebrate thanksgiving but hope all you US ladies have a fabulous day!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Got my 20 week scan tomorrow :) congrats on all the gender reveals and good luck to all still waiting on scans qnd baby news :)

Lala good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Are you excited to finally find out if its a Mr or a Miss?! 

Kozmik you're is Friday right?!


----------



## zmzerbe

Good morning ladies! I hope those of you that are in the US and celebrate Thanksgiving that you had an amazing day with family. I just got back from another scan this morning to get better heart measurements and everything looks good!



I am 22 weeks today! I am thankful that our bodies are awesome enough to go through the miracle of pregnancy, even if it doesn't seem so awesome all of the time and not every pregnancy ends with the same result. I pray everyday as I get closer that everything stays on the right track and I pray for all of you ladies as well :)


----------



## Lala77

Awesome ... ZMZ!!! 

Good luck tomorrow hopeful cat! I will be sending positive vibes our way!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on the boy babyjan! I see our son's are close in age as well. My son is 3 yrs 4 months old. 

Good luck on the scans tomorrow hopeful and lala! 

Navy - yes mine is Friday and looking forward to knowing for sure if this lil one is a boy - I've been referring to baby as a him/he for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## babyjan

I just carried realllly heavy shopping up two flights of stairs :|

Can this cause any harm? I don't do this regularly and OH works most of the time so can't rely on him! I felt really achy straight after

Kosmik, did you already find out the gender or do you just think it's a boy? It find it so funny how sure I was of having another boy lol! 

Yes my LO will be 4 on the 31st next month, news years eve! :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Z, such a cute bump!!

Babyjan, you should be fine :) Unless you are on bedrest, have cervical or placenta issues or a heart issue you should be totally fine :) With DS, I was toting all his nursery stuff around by myself since DH was on deployment.


----------



## KozmikKitten

babyjan said:


> Kosmik, did you already find out the gender or do you just think it's a boy? It find it so funny how sure I was of having another boy lol!

I have not found out the gender yet - I find out on Friday! I just feel so sure that it will be a boy! :)


----------



## SunUp

Ahh!! Come on Friday!!


----------



## Lala77

Hey guys ... Ok ... So I had my 20 week ultra sound. Everything looked normal ... But ... There is a cyst in the choroid plexus. This can be associated with trisomony 18. However I have had 2 genetic tests which pretty much ruled that out. Also usually there are other abnormalities along with the cyst. One of the techs told me she has NEVER seen one NOT resolve unless the fetus had trisomony 18. I have to go back in 4 weeks and have a repeat ultra sound. I was going to tell people but now I'm nervous and this is shadowing my desire to tell anyone.

Thoughts? Anyone experience this? Advice?

On a good note ... The baby was moving everywhere! Heartbeat 149 and I think I'm having another girl because they were having trouble getting the money shot.


----------



## jtink28

kozmik, can't wait to see what you're having. i love that we were in the same m/c group and now we're here, both expecting our rainbows. curious to see if you're having boy #2 like me!! :)

nothing new for me, just having killer heartburn all.the.time. i'm taking zantac, which helps take the edge off, but it's still killer! baby boy is breech right now, so i'm feeling lots of low low kicks, ouch! still thinking of attempting a vbac (most babies are breech at this stage, i guess) but i'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala, if your genetics have essentially cleared you I wouldn't worry too much (Hard I know!) and since there are no other issues seen, it's a really good chance that its just one of those things. Many babies have cysts (in many places) that are never even seen since they pop up and resolve on their own so fast! Best of luck on it though, I know it's scary!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Layla im thinking of you and i agree with Navy...you have everything else going your way so hopefully just something that will resolve on its own.

Had my 20 week scan and bubs was really not cooperating! Followup with midwives to go over results next week but all looked good at the scan. She appears to be as stubborn as her mother :) bahahah she just kicked me as i typed that :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

EEE, Hopeful is it a little girl?! How exciting!


Kozmik, looks like you're going to be the tie breaker for now!! So far we have 4 little Lasses and 4 little Misters being welcomed in April!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Does anyone feel way more miserable this time around than with your first? I can't help but feel like I'm constantly complaining about everything hurting all the time and I feel so terrible about it :( 

I just don't remember being in this much pain with my first this early on... I mean, maybe I was and just don't remember it being so soon.


----------



## KozmikKitten

jtink - I'm so happy to be here with you! Its so nice to see familiar and friendly names around here! Its such a hard road and familiarity is so nice!

lala - I really hope its just a fluke thing and everything resolves on its own! I'll be thinking of you, and I'm sure you'll keep us posted here in 4 weeks after your next ultrasound!

navy - gosh we just appreciate you and your encouraging words here so much! Thank you for that. Yes, it will be interesting to find out Fri what the "tie-breaker" is! :) 

zmz- I am totally way more complaining this time than last time. With my son I don't remember getting uncomfortable until like 35 weeks! Now I complain almost every single night about my whole body hurting all the time. Ugh. I'm not sleeping; head, back, hips all ache. I feel like such a complainer even though I know others have it way worse than me.


----------



## jtink28

honestly i think the 2nd pregnancy is harder because we've got little ones to chase after - we can't just sleep when we want, take luxurious baths whenever and do whatever we need to do, lol!


----------



## zmzerbe

Kozmik - I'm glad I'm not the only one!

Navy - Kozmik is so right about what she said, you really are such a rock for us and I'm sure I'm speaking for us all when I say we all are loving your support <3

jtink - Very, very true. I think my son wears me out more than I let myself believe. Even just watching him from the couch while he runs around like a mad man is tiring.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ya'll are making me tear up! My own family doesn't tell me that, so it means a lot when "strangers" do :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lala77

Navy - you really are a huge support and very knowledgeable ... 

zmz - I totally agree. I am WAAAAAYYYY more uncomfortable. Also, I can't believe how much movement I'm getting with this one. My daughter was way high in my lungs; this one is way low and loves kicking my bladder! 

I had my first gender dream a few nights ago before the ultra sound. I dreamt I had a little girl that was already talking like a teenager ... Lol. Not sure what that means

Hopeful ... I'm glad things went well! You are having a little girl!!! Congrats!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

You guys saying that really did help me through a touch moment yesterday. 

DH and I watched our neighbors daughter while she went for her anatomy scan for her new baby yesterday and after she picked her up she posted a video of her daughter looking at the ultrasound photos. Talking about getting a baby brother, the babies name, her daughter being cute about it and them laughing and being overjoyed for a son and it hit so hard. I started crying so hard my husband heard me and had to come into the bedroom to calm me down. She's as far along as I would have been with Sophie and all I could think was, "That's supposed to be us. Me and Michael showing Magnus. Being excited for a daughter. Buying clothes and nursery supplies. It's suppose to be US!"

Had she just posted a photo or worded announcement I don't think I would have broken down as bad but that video really really hit hard yesterday. I bawled into my husbands chest for nearly an hour.


----------



## babyjan

I'm so sorry navy :hugs: I totally understand as I always felt jealous about pregnancy announcement whilst struggling to conceive. It wasn't just me as I could tell how much OH would be hurt hearing his sisters or friends having kids! 

I got to a point where I was deleting people I know in real life and staying away from here just to avoid the heartache. 

I'm so sorry your going through this and we as a group truly appreciate you being here supporting us especially with everything your going through! I really really hope you get your rainbow baby very soon xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm so sorry Navy - that is such a tough spot to be in. :(
I try to be very cautious on FB and other public forums about my pregnancy because I know there are people struggling with fertility issues. So far I have only made one FB post about the pregnancy, which was my official baby #2 announcement. Havent posted a thing about it since.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yeah, with both of my pregnancies, I made the announcement and maybe one or two other update posts in general but not much else. 

Also, tomorrow is the day, Kozmik!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

:hugs: navy <3


----------



## Lala77

Navy - I get totally get it. I was supposed to give birth in October ... Two of my close colleagues did. It was so hard after I MC'd to be positive and supportive of them. I am very careful about posting to FB. 

I am sending you +++ positive energy. It will be your turn soon.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you all so much ladies <3


----------



## mommyof2peas

Has everyone not announced on fb? I think I'm announcing with pictures of baby once she's here. The last two times I announced I lost baby shortly after. The first time I announced right away aND lost baby at 8 weeks and the last time waited until the magical 12 weeks and lost baby at 14 weeks. I think I'm more scared then anything.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I always announce somewhere between the 8-10 mark, but thats just my personal belief on trying not to let fear over take me and not have my baby be a "secret" so to speak, but again, that's just me. 

I believe some here have and others haven't, but I can't place names at the moment haha


----------



## KozmikKitten

mommy - I don't think its unreasonable for you to not want to share your news until you are holding a baby in your arms. Announcing and then "taking it back" is the worst thing in the world. I don't blame you one bit. Those close to you will already know the baby is on the way; FB and other forums are mostly to keep in touch with distant friends/relatives that you don't talk to in real life, for the most part, imo.
Last year I put a baby announcement on my Christmas card and mailed it to 70 people, and gave it out at work to 25 coworkers. Then I found out 2 days before Christmas that I had lost the baby. It was gut-wrenching having to tell people that I had miscarried. 
This year, even though I am 20 weeks and just ordered my cards, I did not mention baby on the cards at all. Last year is still too traumatic and I do not want a repeat of that. I have to believe that everything will end up OK with this baby, but I still cant put it on the cards...


----------



## babyjan

I don't do Facebook announcements, I'm not really on FB much to begin with. I think it's perfectly fine and understandable you'd wanna announce after the birth x


----------



## mommyof2peas

NavyLadybug said:


> I always announce somewhere between the 8-10 mark, but thats just my personal belief on trying not to let fear over take me and not have my baby be a "secret" so to speak, but again, that's just me.
> 
> I believe some here have and others haven't, but I can't place names at the moment haha

I felt that way after the first one. I thought I would wait until at least 12 weeks then tell everyone. Because I didn't want to not celebrate my baby. Then I lost him. So it really isnt me trying to "hide" her or not celebrate her. I think its more of a strange superstition at this point. Like even though Im 19 weeks if I announce on FB something might happen. Maybe after my scan next Friday. Maybe not lol



KozmikKitten said:


> mommy - I don't think its unreasonable for you to not want to share your news until you are holding a baby in your arms. Announcing and then "taking it back" is the worst thing in the world. I don't blame you one bit. Those close to you will already know the baby is on the way; FB and other forums are mostly to keep in touch with distant friends/relatives that you don't talk to in real life, for the most part, imo.
> Last year I put a baby announcement on my Christmas card and mailed it to 70 people, and gave it out at work to 25 coworkers. Then I found out 2 days before Christmas that I had lost the baby. It was gut-wrenching having to tell people that I had miscarried.
> This year, even though I am 20 weeks and just ordered my cards, I did not mention baby on the cards at all. Last year is still too traumatic and I do not want a repeat of that. I have to believe that everything will end up OK with this baby, but I still cant put it on the cards...

Im sorry! That must have been so hard! That is exactly what happened every time I announced on FB. Within a week I would have an appointment and find out that I had lost my baby. It's so hard to have all the congrats and then have to only days later hear all the Im sorrys. The second time I MC I almost resented hearing sorry. 



babyjan said:


> I don't do Facebook announcements, I'm not really on FB much to begin with. I think it's perfectly fine and understandable you'd wanna announce after the birth x

LOL Im a blogger. My life is social media lol It's hard for me to NOT be on fb or twitter or any number of other things :haha:


----------



## zmzerbe

I announced on facebook at around 11 weeks because I wanted to let friends and family know that I don't ever see.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Kozmik, when is your scan?!


----------



## jtink28

i announced at 12+3 after a good 12 week scan and after getting good results from the maternit21 test. i couldn't do it before, i just couldn't make myself.


----------



## jtink28

So is it a boy like you thought Kozmik?!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm in shock! Its a GIRL!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

EEE!!!! A little girl!!!! Any name idea yet?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Well since before we had our son, our girl name has been Adelynn Kelly. I'm not sure if we will keep it or if its up for discussion. I'm sure hubby and I will talk about it this weekend and decide if we will keep it or not!


----------



## SunUp

Yay team pink!!


----------



## Lala77

Nice!!!

I have to say i didn't announce my pregnancy on FB with my first but someone asked me how I was feeling and of course it came out. I will probably post a picture when the baby is born and everything looks alright. I've been really trying to go with my intuition and so far i don't feel regret. With my 2 MCs we never told anyone but my mom and dad. With this one I knew I needed the support of my coworkers. Even though I didn't hit the magic 12 week mark, I needed my close coworkers to understand that I was going through a tense and emotional time. They were completely supportive and have all stepped up to support me. I do not regret that decision. Honestly, go with how you feel. I don't feel that I or my family will be gaining anything by announcing the pregnancy on FB but I'm also not a consistent social media user. My husband and I are also getting a kick out of the idea of just showing up with a picture in April. 

By the way, I had another gender dream. It was a girl. Did anyone have gender dreams that did/did not come true??


----------



## babyjan

Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful name Kozmik! 

Lala, with Magnus I dreamed he was a boy, with Robin I freed of a boy (though we will never know) and with Sophie I dreamed of a girl.


----------



## babyjan

With my first I desperately wanted a boy but all my dreams I would see baby girl! Same this pregnancy I had one girl dream but also one boy dream.

So my dreams were clearly not always true lol


----------



## jtink28

i had really vivid boy dreams with my son, but with this boy, i've had all girl dreams, lol! a blood test and ultrasound says he's all boy! so it's not always right!


----------



## Lala77

Interesting! So far everything points to girl (gender quiz, dreams, conception timing, Chinese prediction chart etc...) I can't wait to see what I'm having! Is April really 4 months away??

So my husband and I are not coming up with names that we like :0( any fun ways to get inspired?


----------



## NavyLadybug

https://www.babynamegenie.com/baby-name-generator/

I loved doing this each time I was pregnant. There's also options for if you have a first or middle in mind and it'll Gove random pairings with it :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

How was everyones weekend? Pleasant I hope :)


----------



## Lala77

NavyLadybug said:


> https://www.babynamegenie.com/baby-name-generator/
> 
> I loved doing this each time I was pregnant. There's also options for if you have a first or middle in mind and it'll Gove random pairings with it :)

Fun website!!! Thanks! I had a good weekend. We tied up almost all of our holiday shopping, decorating and wrapping loose ends. 

I'm starting to look forward to Christmas!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Very productive Lala!! We have all our Xmas stuff done as well with the exception on a few stockings :)


----------



## zmzerbe

My weekend was pretty good, saturday we cut all of my son's hair off :( he still actually has quite a bit when I think about it, maybe an inch, but it feels like all of it to me since it was nearly to his shoulders. I also got a hair cut and asked for a trim and got about 3 inches butchered off -_- so I'm not that impressed.

Then yesterday we got all of our Christmas decorations out of storage and put up the tree with chance and hung stockings. It was so much fun! He was actually able to put the ornaments on the tree this year and it warmed my heart watching him...

Oh and at 9:00pm last night my son's daycare provided texted me and told me that we needed to bring in 2 dozen cookies for today and put emphasis on "NO STORE BOUGHT" so I had to make cookies lol.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I had a dream I was bleeding. Haven't really had any dreams about baby this time


----------



## NavyLadybug

Talk about last minute cookies, Z!

Oh that's scary, Mommy! Hopefully it doesn't worry you to much


----------



## mommyof2peas

Have had some kicking this morning &#55357;&#56832; so that helps


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yay for kicking!!


----------



## babyjan

Hope everyone well! 

Been starting feel all nauseous lately. Other than that nothing new over here! Not long till 24 weeks now!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, it's coming up fast for you ladies!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Lala77

I still feel like I hold my breath a little before wiping. Is that weird? I could totally see having a bleeding dream. 

This baby is way more active then my daughter. The baby actually kicks my bladder and almost makes me go!!! I have a doctor appointment with no scan this Friday. I can't wait for my next and hopefully last ultrasound.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Speaking of........ TMI question but have any of your experienced implantation bleeding? What was it like? I'm still 4-6 days away from AF and I DO NOT spot, but every time I've wiped today theres been red blood but I put in a panty liner and there is NOTHING. It's only when I wipe. Does that sound like IB?


----------



## jtink28

i've never had IB with any of my pregnancies, even the miscarriage. so i can't help sorry :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've never had IB either so I have no clue as to what this is and so I'm just confused lol


----------



## jtink28

I did have weird spotting and weird periods for 3 months after my miscarriage. Maybe that could contribute?


----------



## NavyLadybug

It's possible though I had to take Provera to finally start my period after Sophie, so I'm hoping that sorta helped it stay on track afterwards. I guess we shall see


----------



## babyjan

I've never experienced IB either. I really hope it's a good sign for you x

Anyone know if mcflurry is fine? I really want it and thought it's ok but looking online people are saying is not?


----------



## zmzerbe

I had what I thought was IB and it was only when I wiped. I didn't have anything with my Chance though. It was more like, reddish tinted pee if that makes sense.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Babyjan I had McFlurries with Magnus, totally fine haha


----------



## mommyof2peas

I had a blizzard the other day, big ol large too. It was amazing.


----------



## comotion89

I had what I thought to be IB 7dpo went toilet and there was dried blood in my knickers only a small amount then 2days later got my first bfp.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hi, Comotion! Haven't heard from you in a while! How have you been!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I haven't had IB before so I'm no help! Sorry Navy! 

That pink stork next to my name is so.....different! I'm still in shock.


----------



## NavyLadybug

There are soooo many baby girls in this thread! Add in me, Sophie and Youngmam and that brings up the number even more, it's sooo crazy!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So hubby surprised me with this yesterday.......


https://i.imgur.com/jm83xCC.jpg


Isn't he adorable?! We named him Henry Bartholomew AKA Bart. He's an American Cocker Spaniel/Golden Retriever mix!! My husband saw him at the shelter and it was his last day before being euthanized and he was so sweet and friendly he knew he was ours. Apparently he's one of those "designer dogs" or what have you but due to his age no one wanted him, but he's only two! He's still technically a puppy!! He is the absolute most sweetest thing in the world. I was doing research on his "breed" and apparently they're one of the best family and companion dogs around and it definitely shows because he's soooo good with Magnus, so sweet and gentle while still having plenty of energy to keep up.


----------



## Lala77

I am so jealous!!! What a sweet dog!!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Omg what a sweet little doggy! I'm so jealous lol. I have an evil cat if you'd like to trade? Ok, he's not that bad but still a little dick. 

Anyways, in approximately 11 minutes it is officially V-Day for me!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woot woot, Z!!! V-day!!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Had my 24 week appointment this morning, Sterling moves around all of the time so I'm not very worried about that. But I really don't like the doctor that I saw this morning. I have my glucose test scheduled for next appointment on January 14th too. 

My blood pressure was pretty low today too, it was about 90/58, it's normally 105-115 over 80's


----------



## mommyof2peas

That is super low. I hope it doesn't mean anything


----------



## zmzerbe

mommyof2peas said:


> That is super low. I hope it doesn't mean anything

Me too, the doctor didn't seem concerned. It was pretty low with my first son too, but not quite as low. I would have occasional fainting spells and dizziness with him. I also had to have oxygen throughout delivery to keep me from passing out.


----------



## jtink28

my blood pressure is always lower - about 90/60 - all the time. i get my blood pressure and a CBC (complete blood count) done once a month for my crohn's, and it's always that low. it can be totally normal :) whenever my BP gets to 115/70 or something, the nurse comments on how high it is, lol!


----------



## Lala77

My BP was low at my Friday visit too! It was 90/60. I'm normally 110/70. I would be way more worried with high BP!!!!

I'm thinking that even though I have to get another scan to SW if the cyst went away ... I think I might tell my close family over Christmas anyway. I'm starting to feel ready and my OB/GYN assured me the cyst sounds worse than it is and she told me she would be shocked if it was still there. Thoughts?


----------



## NavyLadybug

As long as its in a pretty normal range Z and the Dr wasn't worried, I would try not to worry to much :) One low BP reading doesn't mean TOO much on its own :)

Lala, I think you'd be fine :) I would also be surprised if its there at your next scan. If I were in your place, I would tell, but its what ever make you feel comfortable. :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Aaw Navy the dog is sooo cute! Love him, and his name!


----------



## SunUp

Any fun plans over the holidays, ladies?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks Kozmik and SunUp we're on vacation to our homestate on our end :) Been super great being back home but also very exhausting as everyone lives a minimum of 1.5 away from where we are staying lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

Not really. Just trying to get through the holidays lol I do product reviews so this is a SUPER busy time for me. Im stressed all the time lol


----------



## zmzerbe

No where too exciting, we are staying home and going to my in laws house for christmas and might travel just 1.5 hours away to my husband's aunt's house to see her kids on christmas too


----------



## jtink28

we are going to my brother in law's house on christmas eve for prime rib and cocktails, and then we are having christmas at our apartment. my DH's grandfather died a week ago, and his mom usually hosts the holiday, but because of the death, i offered to do it in our tiny 2 bedroom place, eek! so i'll be making ham and all the fixings at 25 weeks pregnant lol!!!


----------



## jtink28

and here's my just-about-24 week bump. feeling HUGE!
 



Attached Files:







12390842_10100318064867937_4149585234168451301_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## zmzerbe

Trust me, I'm right there with you in the feeling huge department... this is today at 24+3

I am only 5'0" tall so there isn't very much room for the baby to hide in there.


----------



## babyjan

Cute bumps girls :) 

Jtink I'm 24 weeks tomorrow too!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Really cute bumps ladies! I also feel huge but I dont think its actually too bad. 

As for the holidays, we will be celebrating just our family of 3 in the morning on Christmas, and then going out of town that afternoon to my in-laws home approx 3 hours away, where we will spend Fri and Sat night. It should be a great time, since there are 2 other 3.5 year olds there for my son to play with.


----------



## SunUp

Yikes Jtink I don't think I could do that!

Navy how far away is your "home state" from where you live??

I love all the bump pictures. I don't really have one yet, I am carrying more like a muffin top haha- the weight goes all the way around my waist! It's special. With my DS I didn't really show until 30 weeks- which is great so random people don't try to touch me! (Pet peeve, haha!)

We will be enjoying Christmas with DS - we are so excited for this year because he really is starting to understand! Yay!


----------



## NavyLadybug

We live in VA and our home state is TN so about 700+ miles from where we live to our home town. 

Such cute bumps ladies!!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How was everyones weekends? Enjoyable I hope?


----------



## mommyof2peas

I was laid up in bed with a nasty head cold. Gotta love when the kiddos share. Just waiting for all the hustle and bustle of the holiday to be over. I love Christmas day, then its all about putting away until next year. I'm worried the last half of the pregnancy will drag now that I dont have anything to keep me busy lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

I feel you on the head cold! DH and I both have one plus earaches! It's terrible!


----------



## zmzerbe

We had a family christmas party of my husband's maternal grandfather's side of the family. SO MANY PEOPLE and so many cousins for Chance to play with. I also have purchased all of the last minute Christmas presents I needed and stocking stuffers except for a trip to the liquor store I have to make for one of my husband's gifts (should be interesting with the giant pregnant belly). 

It is definitely catching up to me though because last night I just started feeling icky. It's the only way I can describe it. I'm also achy as always, just a tad bit worse than normal. My vacation starts the 24th though so I won't have to work after tomorrow until the monday after new years.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala, any updates?


----------



## jtink28

good news on my part - i did my GD glucose test yesterday. my levels were supposed to be under 140, and they were 97! so that's amazing. one less thing to worry about. we've had some financial setbacks this holiday season (thank goodness my son's gifts were purchased months ago!) and it's had me rather down. but then i heard this little guy's heartbeat yesterday at the dr's office, and i realized, i'm about to have 2 healthy, beautiful little boys. so many people don't get to have any and have been struggling so long. so it is a happy christmas. i am so so lucky.


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's great jtink!!


----------



## Lala77

Hi! Thanks for checking in on me, Navy. I hope that everyone is having a nice holiday. I hope my sugars are low too.. I'm lucky they aren't going to check my sugar this week!! I can't stop eating!!! I am really looking forward to my ultra sound Tuesday to put this whole cyst in the brain behind me. We are telling my in-laws the Wednesday after and then telling everyone after that :0)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fingers crossed!! Though I'm sure everything is fine :) and so exciting to share the news!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How was everyone's holidays? Good I hope?


----------



## SunUp

Lala how did the scan go?!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, Lala, update please!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lala77

Hey guys! The scan went great! The cyst in the choroid plexus is gone! The baby looked great! Very active and already 1.5 lbs ... I can't believe I'm already 25 weeks this Saturday! I feel like I can breathe! Thank you for the support. I can't wait to tell My hubby's parents tonight so we can tell the rest of the world!

Our holidays were pretty good. My mom was so helpful! I honestly would not have been able to handle the holidays without her help. My daughter got lovely ear infections!

I hope everyone had a nice holiday!


----------



## NavyLadybug

WOOHOO!!! I knew it!!! So exciting to finally be telling everyone, huh?


----------



## Lala77

Very exciting and a relief!!! Now I need to reign in my appetite! Anyone else having a huge appetite surge??!


----------



## zmzerbe

Hey ladies sorry I've been inactive lately. The hubby and I are on vacation from work and I don't get on much when I'm not at work. Our holidays went great though and I hope everyone else's did as well! I cannot believe it is almost 2016! 

Scary thing happened yesterday though, we were driving home from yesterday (we were about 3 hours away from home) and my husband feel asleep. Well shortly into me driving I started getting a crampy feeling every 15-20 minutes. Then I started having contractions about 10 minutes apart that were very mild but somewhat regular. We were still 2 hours from home so I thought I'd tough it out for a while and see if they went away on their own. After 1.5 hours of them they finally started going away just about at the same time we got home.


----------



## SunUp

Yay LaLa!

Z that's scary! Glad they stopped!!

Crazy to think its a new year- our babies birth year!! Woohoo!!

Is anyone else SO tired?! I have a toddler too and I'm soooo sleepy after the busy holidays. I definitely won't be staying up to celebrate the new year tonight... :haha:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Scary Z! Glad they stopped!


----------



## babyjan

That sounds scary Z! Glad they stopped though 

Sunup, I was thinking that too earlier! Can't believe tomorrow will be the year our babies will be born! 

My son just turned 4 today, his older so doesn't bother me at all really, I just feel this pregnancy is going super fast


----------



## NavyLadybug

How was everyone's first days in the new year? Any scans coming up or has anyone started on the nursery?


----------



## SunUp

I think now that the holidays are over we can start planning the nursery! We have the furniture still from DS but just painting her room and figuring it out. 

I don't have another scan until February. Crazy to think April is only 3 months away!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Getting close!! Is her nursery going to pink, purple or white or are you doing a more neutral color?


----------



## zmzerbe

I will be bedsharing again with this baby like I did with Chance but I will have one of those rock and play sleepers next to the bed as well just in case. We have the changing table set up in our closet (big walk in) so that's sort of transforming into a tiny baby area.


----------



## KozmikKitten

No nursery for this baby. I'm kind of sad about that, but I think its the best choice. 
We decided we are not going to move our son to the basement. He's already a terrible sleeper and I don't want to have to go down there to help him in the night.
So, baby will sleep in our room, most likely in a rock n play. 

I did start washing all of her clothes; the NB and 0-3 month size. I am using the excuse that I need to figure out what is missing so I can make sure to pick up those items before baby arrives. I know I had a lot more clothes with my son. Right now I have 10 NB sleepers and 4 0-3 month ones. I'm guessing I'll need more than that.


----------



## jtink28

we live in a 2 bedroom apartment, and so won't have a nursery for this baby. we didn't have one for our son, either, and i thought i would be sad about it, but the baby doesn't even use the nursery for months! we co-slept for a long time (still co-sleep a ton, actually) so having a nursery didn't make sense for us. 

i haven't purchased one single item for this baby. just been busy with my toddler and the christmas season. once taxes come back, we'll buy a few baby items and then a few clothes, nothing much. we have so much from my son, who was born in april also. 

it's starting to get surreal to imagine another new baby - having 2 kids. crazy!


----------



## SunUp

We have been looking around at nursery ideas... but she won't stay in there for a few months. We have a rock n play (best thing ever!) for our room and a co-sleeper ... We ended up co-sleeping with DS bc of breastfeeding but I'm really hoping not to co-sleep again because it was so hard getting DS into his own bed. 

I really need to go through DS's old stuff and downsize. And organize the stuff we can use for this baby. We haven't bought her a thing but we got a few cute outfits for her from others for Christmas.


----------



## zmzerbe

I have so many clothes from my son and I keep buying more cute stuff so this baby can have 'his own' clothes. We purchased a coming home outfit, I got a bunch of matching shirts and a matching outfit for the boys, I just can't help myself hahaha. I think for now I am done though and I want to just knock out some of the bigger purchases I need to make.

We received a used car seat from hubby's Aunt who's son is 1.5, we have the rock and play sleeper, I got a used changing table from Craigslist and bought a new changing pad and some covers for it. Now we really just need some new bottles, I need to contact my insurance about getting a new breast pump and I need to buy the car seat adapter for our stroller.


----------



## zmzerbe

This is the belly as of 27 weeks :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cute bump!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks! He is usually a lot lower than that, he was just super high up that day. I am also starting to think that more often than not, he is laying completely sideways.


----------



## zmzerbe

Have any of you ladies started working on your birth plans or hospital bags? I finished up the checklist for my hospital bag today and I think I have what I want to bring for baby too, but that's still up in the air. I still have to think of a birth plan and talk to my OB about it.


----------



## babyjan

I haven't worked on any of that Z! 

I really hate my birth with my first. How it turned out being induced with the horrible drip and also having unwanted people in the delivery room! I just hope my labour is a lot quicker (16hrs last time) and goes smoothly.

I'm petrified of tearing or getting the episiotomy like last time! At least then I was on epidural but this time I want to try without if all goes well.

As for the hospital bag I was talking about this earlier with OH, I really need to get organised as baby barely has anything! All his got so far is the car seat, one blanket, a pack of three sleepsuits and a pack of body suits (I don't know what you guys call them but they're like the lil baby vest that you button up underneath sleepsuits) 

There's loads more I need to buy!


----------



## jtink28

i've been talking to my doctor about a possible vbac for this one - we will have to see how the pregnancy progresses. i'm not going to be devastated if it doesn't happen. my first c-section was planned and very beautiful, so i know if i have another, it will be the same. i do know that either way, i want immediate skin-to-skin and the baby is not to leave me unless absolutely medically necessary. if i have a successful vbac, i'll probably do delayed cord clamping. i breastfed my son about an hour after his birth, even though he was a csection, so i'll do that again with this guy. 

as far as hospital bags go, i've been in the hospital so many times for my crohn's that packing a hospital bag is like 2nd nature, lol! i'll probably leave that until 36-37 weeks, and then i'll just add in the going home outfit and the nursing pillow. :)


----------



## Lala77

Oh my god!!! I have been holding my breath so long I haven't even gone there! Any good links to checklists for bag?

Anyone doing a registry for 2nd baby? If so where?


----------



## SunUp

Yes!! Definitely made one registry at target so far, because you get a 15% off your entire "finish registry" purchase. So I basically loaded it up with breastfeeding and diapering supplies. Then once I get my coupon I'll wait for sales to load up... Plus you get a bag at target with goodies and lots of coupons. I'll probably make a small Amazon registry, but I'm not expecting a lot of gifts. I know my friends are planning me a small "sprinkle" type shower, which should be fun.

My birth plan is pretty simple. Repeat csection with skin to skin and breastfeeding as soon as possible. :) we are scheduling my planned section date next on appointment!! Yikes!! Can't believe it!! It's crazy how this pregnancy is flying by. I'm trying to enjoy it because there's a good chance this is our last. We only have 1 embryo left. I'm not going to do another full IVF (too expensive). It's taken us 4 tries for each successful pregnancy so we are more than likely going to be a very blessed, thankful, family of 4. :D


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Wow im definately feeling unprepared...not even close to having a hospital bag ready and havent given any thought to gift registry :S im still so shocked im nearly 27 weeks!


----------



## Lala77

I'm with you hopeful cat!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I don't have a registry or a hospital bag either. And I wont write an official birth plan. My plan right now is to see if I go in to labor naturally and if I do, then I will try for a VBAC. If I don't, then I will have a csec scheduled 1 week after due date. So baby will be here by April 29 at the latest. 

I think I will do the Target registry so I can get the 15% off coupon. We are not expecting a baby shower since this is our second baby. So we have a lot of stuff we need to get, but we have been given a lot, too. My friends have given me a swing, bouncer, and co-sleeper. And have promised play mats when their babies are done using them. We got a rock-n-play since they were on sale for $29. We will need to buy another baby monitor, and we need more clothes for the baby, since this one is a girl. 

How many sleepers, etc (basic baby clothes for them to play and sleep in) are you all planning for the nb, 0-3 month time frame? I don't have many, but I also don't want to have to do laundry every single day.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I tend to have small babies, never over 7. So I get more N/B then most. But I only have a couple N/B clothes. Mostly the N/B size if sleepers. I dont leave the house often the first month, so I like to keep baby comfy. I would get a few onsies though for extra warmth. It also helps the belly button from getting snagged and pulling.


----------



## jtink28

I won't be buying any newborn sizes. My son was 8lb11oz at 39+1. I'm sure his brother will be similar, lol! I was 8lb15oz when I was born, so I think it's just a genetic family trait!! :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

I have a bunch of onsies from my son, that I am going to use because I don't care if they are more "boy" when they will mostly be under other clothes. 
I have 10 nb sized sleepers and 3-4 0-3 month sleepers. That is what I plan on dressing baby in for several weeks in the beginning. Probably need a few more for 0-3, but do you think 10 is enough for NB size? My son was 6 lb 15 oz.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I think 10 is more then enough :) If worse comes to worse you can always go get more. But thats why we have washing machines. If you over do it youll have unused clothes


----------



## zmzerbe

Hey Ladies, This week has been crazy! On Monday, not only did I turn 28 weeks, but my hubby totaled our car! I've been dealing with the insurance company all week, we had to go get our son a new car seat last night and we have been looking around at new cars. Thankfully hubby is perfectly fine, not a bruise or bump on him! 

I also have a very firm belief that everything in the universe happens for a reason, and no matter how sick it sounds, I feel like this was the universe's way of helping us be able to get a bigger car for the baby and my husband's work lol. 

I also found out some pretty scary news that my husband has to go for a week of training on a new copier their company has and it is 3 hours away in Pittsburgh. This usually doesn't bother me because he's done this a million and one times since he started with this company, but usually it's only 1.5 hours away in Philadelphia. He leaves the 13th of March to check into his hotel, his classes are from the 14th to the 18th and that is the day he will come home. The 14th of March my son turns exactly 2.5 years old and I turn 37 weeks. I don't know how I'm supposed to cope with being with a 2.5 year old by myself so far along in my pregnancy for an entire week. 

In other news, I had my appointment today and 1 hour glucose test, I am hoping I passed. I will now start appointments every 2 weeks which seems crazy because I feel like I got my BFP yesterday! He is head down as of right now and seems to be starting to measure more on track now as opposed to being 2-3 weeks ahead. 

Sorry this is an entire essay, but I just feel like there is so much to say!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing? Sorry I've been a bit absent, cold weather always has me sick as a dog this time of year!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sorry to hear you've been sick Navy! Hope you start feeling better soon.

Things are going well here. Made a list of everything I "need" for this baby and its a little overwhelming. Wishing I would have started earlier. But I'm sure it will all get done.


----------



## NavyLadybug

You've still got time! I'm sure you'll get it all set up with time to spare! :)


----------



## zmzerbe

Being sick sucks! I'm sorry Navy :( 

And Kozmik, I am right there with you. I have a whole journal dedicated to baby related things. What we need to buy/order, Crafts I need to finish, a list of stuff I need to do with our cloth diaper stash, things to pack up for the hospital along with just general things around the house, things that need to be organized and things that need to be cleaned lol.

I have also been creating bill payment schedules like a mad woman and have our finances figured out until the beginning of May so far and have created a savings schedule that somehow puts enough money in our savings account from now until the baby gets here to cover daycare costs for my son while I am not working.


----------



## Lala77

I passed my glucose tolerance test!!!! Woo hoo! My daughter had walking pneumonia last week with ear infection and I had a sinus infection. I'm on amoxicillin and sudafed. I'm nervous about the sudafed. Any thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Awesome news on passing the test, Lala. Mines tomorrow.

zmz - OMG how did I not think of where the money was going to come from when I'm on unpaid leave, to keep sending my son to daycare?! OK Well...I guess we have to pay off a car AND find money to start saving for that.


----------



## zmzerbe

Lala77 said:


> I passed my glucose tolerance test!!!! Woo hoo! My daughter had walking pneumonia last week with ear infection and I had a sinus infection. I'm on amoxicillin and sudafed. I'm nervous about the sudafed. Any thoughts? Experiences?

WOOO! I did this time around too! I failed when I was pregnant with my first because my levels were too low and I was diagnosed with hypoglycemia. This time around I was in normal ranges! 

But that really sucks about you and your little being sick too :( I found that sinus rinses kind of like a netipot work wonders for sinus infections. I had one a few weeks ago and I would do 2 rinses a day and it cleared it up. This is what my pregnancy app says about sudafed... 



> The FDA has established five categories for the pregnancy-safety of a medication, ranging from most-safe to least-safe: A, B, C, D, and X. This medication is Category C, because "Animal reproduction studies have shown an adverse effect on the fetus and there were no adequate and well-controlled studies in humans, but potential benefits may warrant use of the drug in pregnant women despite potential risks." You should consult your doctor before taking any medication during pregnancy, particularly those that are Category C or below.


----------



## zmzerbe

KozmikKitten said:


> Awesome news on passing the test, Lala. Mines tomorrow.
> 
> zmz - OMG how did I not think of where the money was going to come from when I'm on unpaid leave, to keep sending my son to daycare?! OK Well...I guess we have to pay off a car AND find money to start saving for that.

See, I'm very anal about our expenses and watch them like a hawk. I pay all of our bills where as my husband is clueless to all of that. I hit a nesting period a week or two ago and it was all I could think about at first. I have been thinking planning on making the minimum monthly payments on everything that we can and paying ahead as much as possible. 

Another option is possibly look into temporarily doing part time daycare where you might send your kid to daycare 3 days out of the 5 if you can handle that. Or see if your daycare provider can cut you a deal cost wise if they are a private daycare center/home.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Unfortunately my daycare provider will not do either of those - because it is a "business, and she shouldn't have to sacrifice her income" which I understand but she is the least bit flexible. 
I know it can be done - we will just have to write it into our Feb budget to start saving more money. Right now we are putting all of our extra money on the car to try and pay it off before baby comes. Might have to slow down on those payments and start saving some of it. Luckily I will have 6-7 weeks paid and only 3-4 unpaid, so its not terrible, but still have to come up with it somewhere.


----------



## zmzerbe

that's how it is for me too, 6 weeks will be "short term disability" where I will be getting 60% of my weekly income, 2 weeks will be my personal paid vacation time and then 4 weeks of unpaid if I decide to take the full 12 weeks off.


----------



## zmzerbe

Here is the bump at 30 + 2!


----------



## zmzerbe

Hey Ladies, How's everyone doing and feeling? It's 2 months until my due date today! 

Anything new?


----------



## NavyLadybug

You're all getting closer!! So exciting!!


----------



## jtink28

just plugging along! i'll be 31 weeks tomorrow, and feeling huge. ready for this baby to make his appearance, lol!


----------



## zmzerbe

I feel you -_- I feel like a whale currently.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hit 3rd tri today :) Seems like this last little bit is just dragging. I cant wait to see my little girl.


----------



## jtink28

31 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NavyLadybug

Cute bump jtink!


----------



## KozmikKitten

jtink you look adorable!

I cant believe I'm almost 30 weeks. I still have a list of things I would like to buy before the baby comes. But my finances are not proving to be very cooperative! Hubby and I are trying to pay off a car, too, so that is sucking all my money away!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Also I took a VBAC class last night. I think it went pretty well. She made it sound like there is no reason I shouldn't be able to have a vaginal birth this time around. As long as I go into labor on my own before week 41.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thats great Kozmik!


----------



## jtink28

thanks guys! i feel like a whale, lol! i think baby has dropped a little lower, as i can breathe easier, but i can feel him down in my pelvis, no fun!

my doctor wants me to go into labor on my own by 39+5 for a vbac, which i'm not sure will happen. i would like a vbac, but we will see how things go. i won't be devastated if it doesn't happen.

can't believe i'll be 32 weeks on friday. time is flying and crawling all at the same time.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Happy 32 weeks jtink! I'm 30 today.

Like you said, I wont be devastated if the vbac doesn't work out. I plan to get my csection scheduled at my next apt, for somewhere between 40-41 weeks. Then if I don't go naturally, I will at least know when the surgery will be.


----------



## Lala77

So we have some names we are throwing around but we cannot figure out middle names ... We don't know what we are having so we are trying to come up with girl and boy names we like either wren or Lucinda for a girl and Henry for boy name. Any middle name suggestions? 

Btw ... I have no pain lying down or sitting with feet up but I have terrible pelvic pain with standing/walking. My job involves a lot of walking and I'm terrified I'm going to be put out early because I can barely get around. No cramping ... All bone and ligament pain. Anyone else?


----------



## SunUp

I'm the opposite, La - fine upright but short of breath when I lie down! Hope your pain lessens!!

I can't believe how close we are getting to April!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lala I LOVE Wren and Lucinda was going to be my god daughters name. Henry has always been a favorite of mine. Maybe Wren Marie or Lucinda Mae for a girl or Henry Kingston for a boy?


----------



## KozmikKitten

lala - yes I have terrible pelvic pain when I stand/walk. Its usually really bad in the mornings and then lesson's as the day goes on. I'm guessing its normal but I plan to ask at my 32 week apt. (which is still 2 weeks away!)


----------



## Lala77

Navy ... How are things going? Anything on the horizon?

Kozmik - I'm better in the morning and practically unable to walk at night ... It's crazy how different everything it is for everyone!

I cannot believe we are all in the 30 weeks!!! OMG! I'm trying to enjoy my last time being pregnant but this pain is interrupting that!

Anyway .... How is everyone?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Not to much Lala, still no answers for anything but they did put me on some medication to see if it might help anyway, but so far there's been nothing.


----------



## zmzerbe

33 + 2 today and I seriously feel like I'm getting HUGE. 

I always say that, but now the stretch marks are slowly forming to just remind me even more of how big I'm getting. I can barely walk without feeling like my legs are going to separate from my hips and walk away in opposite directions lol. I also can't breath, or sleep more than 2-3 hours without waking up to pee or with heartburn. I am so ready to just have Sterling here already -_-

On the plus side, we are seeing two houses on Saturday and we might be putting an offer in on them if we like them. We won't be able to move probably until after the baby is born, but it will still be exciting to get out of our tiny 2 bedroom apartment. 

We also have pretty much everything for the baby now too... I just have to get some nursing bras and scratch mittens but that's pretty much it! I really need to get around to packing my hospital bag though.


----------



## Lala77

Navy ... are you planning anymore IUI or IVF? Or are you trying to do more investigation?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Went to get Ultrasound today. Update and pictures are in my journal :) I feel like everything is just tragging. Getting this far I just dont want anything to go wrong, I want time to hurry so she is happy and healthy in my arms.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Baby's due in 60 days.:pink:

Crazy! Last night my hubby said, whoah, I better get going on building all that stuff (crib, rock n play, etc). :happydance:


----------



## jtink28

i know! my ticker says 46 days left, but that's 46 days until i hit 40 weeks. i'll likely have the baby either by vbac or csection a few days before that. eep! so i'm saying less than 45 days for me!

the double stroller is still in the box and will stay that way for a bit, but i have to build the bassinet and swing and get all the baby clothes washed. i feel like there's still so much to do!!!


----------



## babyjan

Oh I haven't posted here in ages!! 

How are you all? 
I can't believe how close to April we are now?!! Not long till we will be able to say 'due next month!' I should be full term March 18th and got 46 days till my due date :) 

Had my first at 39+3 days but for some reason I feel this baby will come before that... Who knows eeek

I'm so unprepared though and should really start getting organised.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Everyone is getting close! before we know it ya'll will be popping out the little ones!


----------



## KozmikKitten

babyjan - funny! My son was born at 39+5 and I feel like this one will be before that as well...we shall see!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im going to have Henna done on my baby belly :) Super excited. I dont have a pretty bum, so maybe this will beautify it lol. Im not going until March 26th though. Wanna make sure I still have it when I have my little girl.


----------



## zmzerbe

Goodmorning! I had my 34 week appointment this morning ---- CRAZY, RIGHT?! 

Blood pressure is great 100/60, at one appointment they found protein in my urine and my blood pressure was elevated higher than normal so they started to get concerned about pre-e, but that is no longer a concern. 

I have been super itchy lately though so I brought it up to the dr. and she sent me to the lab to get bloodwork done to test for Obstetric Cholestasis :( She said if it comes back positive, they will be taking the baby early... not sure what early means, but I'm just hoping I'm itchy because of the dry air.


----------



## zmzerbe

Oh and to make matters worse, the doctor I saw did not make me happy. First she asked if I planned on breastfeeding and I said yes, I plan to EBF until I go back to work and then I'll be doing a combo of pumping/nursing if my supply allows me to do so. She then made a comment that it's ok to just give the baby the bottle so my husband and son don't resent me for having to spend so much time feeding the baby (wtf???). Then she asked me what we were going to do to "prevent us from being here again in a year" meaning not get pregnant again. She said, "Because clearly the barrier method failed for you guys" as if this pregnancy was unplanned or that we have no business planning anymore babies. 

Then I talked about Paraguard because it's hormone free and long term and she flat out told me I'd hate it because it doesn't get rid of periods and I should just go with something filled with hormones -_-

Needless to say, I will not be seeing her again.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Holy crap! I would not be seeing her either! That was super rude all around. Even if you were back in a year, what does she care? Keeps her in a freaking job. And how the heck does she know what you would like or not like? I can't do the hormone ones because they turn me into a nut job. Period or not. 

The only thing that I would suggest it to let baby take the bottle from time to time before going back to work. ( Still full of breastmilk though) So that when you do go to work DH wont have a hard time getting her to eat. But that has nothing to do with them feeling resentful. Its more so baby doesnt stress when youre gone and she needs to eat.


----------



## zmzerbe

I definitely do have plans to introduce the bottle somewhere between 5-7 weeks after my supply is established. But like you said, of breast-milk. She was basically telling me to use formula to give myself a break and so hubby wouldn't resent me and to do it right from the get go. She even said "they are breast nazi's in the hospital, make sure you let them know that it's ok to give your baby a bottle so you can get some sleep in the hospital"


----------



## mommyof2peas

umm so NOT ok. I would be pissed if they gave my baby a bottle in the hospital. Honestly Im surprised a OB would say that. I mean if you have to, you have to, but giving your baby a bottle when they are establishing how to breastfeed only hurts the process. 

I feel bad for new moms go to see this doctor and dont know any better.


----------



## KozmikKitten

zmz - that is crazy! Sorry you had a poor experience with her. I take it she is not your usual dr? 

I had my 32 week apt today. I had a Non-Stress Test because I mentioned baby movement had decreased, but everything looked great. 
I scheduled my C-section for April 27! Its on the calendar. So, if I don't go on my own, my baby will be born on April 27. I could have picked a week earlier but I already have to take time off work so didn't want to extent that unpaid time any longer. Who knows what this baby will decide though!


----------



## hiphophooray

I thought I updated on all the threads but i had my little girl at 34 &1 due to severe pre eclampsia! She is doing wonderfully in the NICU and should be home very soon :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Glad to hear she is doing well!! So scary!

What's the little sweeties name :D


----------



## Hopeful Cat

hiphophooray said:


> I thought I updated on all the threads but i had my little girl at 34 &1 due to severe pre eclampsia! She is doing wonderfully in the NICU and should be home very soon :)

Congratulations! Glad she is doing well :)


----------



## Lala77

Our first April Diamond!! Congrats!


----------



## zmzerbe

Congrats! I am so glad she is doing well! pretty soon we'll be popping them out left and right! HAHA


----------



## babyjan

My skin around the belly button hurts so bad! It stings and feels like I have tiny cuts :( 

I've creamed it and it doesn't take away the pain! With my first I developed stretch marks very close to the end so now those stretch marks are stretching and that's what I think is causing the pain... I just don't know!


----------



## jtink28

34+3 today. I had a growth scan that estimates little guy is just about 6lbs. I have a repeat section scheduled for April 5th - if I go into labor before then, we might go for a vbac, but if not, I'm 100% happy with a repeat section. Can't believe it's only 35 days left!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10289916_10100342315035407_7051873789697393857_n.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## zmzerbe

babyjan said:


> My skin around the belly button hurts so bad! It stings and feels like I have tiny cuts :(
> 
> I've creamed it and it doesn't take away the pain! With my first I developed stretch marks very close to the end so now those stretch marks are stretching and that's what I think is causing the pain... I just don't know!


That sucks :( I'm sorry that you're going through that. I've had stretch marks pop up in places I never got them with my first, but it doesn't seem like my stretch marks from before are being affected. It's the weirdest thing, I thought if anything the ones I had would just get worse and I'd get a few more.

Maybe try neosporin +pain relief for them instead of just cream.


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink28 said:


> 34+3 today. I had a growth scan that estimates little guy is just about 6lbs. I have a repeat section scheduled for April 5th - if I go into labor before then, we might go for a vbac, but if not, I'm 100% happy with a repeat section. Can't believe it's only 35 days left!! :happydance:

It must be so surreal to have a set date! He sounds like he's going to be a big little guy! Beautiful bump too!


----------



## jtink28

he'll probably be around 8.5 pounds or so, which is similar to his brother. not big, just normal baby size!


----------



## zmzerbe

jtink28 said:


> he'll probably be around 8.5 pounds or so, which is similar to his brother. not big, just normal baby size!

lol my first was 6lbs 12oz at almost 2 weeks overdue so I guess I wasn't thinking about the average size factor hahaah


----------



## hiphophooray

Thank you ladies <3 her name is Eva Elizabeth :) she is home now and doing amazing!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful name and so happy she's home and doing well!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Awesome to hear that she is home, hiphop!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Does anybody know much about breech babies? Im 33 weeks and concerned that she is still head up :( ill be devastated to be forced ibto a csection. Trying to get her to flip before my 34 week midwife appt next week


----------



## NavyLadybug

My son was breech Hopeful, he was actually the worse kind of breech which is partially transverse breech, which is where his butt and legs were wedged against my left hip and his head and shoulders were wedged under the right side of my ribcage and he was literally stuck. I had to have an emergency c-section (not because he was breech but because I went into a hypertensive crisis from pre-E) and I literally felt them pop him free (Weirdest pressure ever) and then they pulled him out and I ended up with a fractured rib because of the pressure it took to pull him out. 

I (personally) wouldn't worry about her not flipping until you get closer to maybe 38 weeks. I've had several friends who didn't have their babies end up flipping until just shy of 38 weeks and another friend actually didn't have her daughter flip until the day before 40 weeks and it actually put her into labor by breaking her water. Then you could be like my mother, she rues me for this lol, cause she was in the delivery room and labored for 21 hours and the Drs realized I had turned during the labor and they told her she needed a c-section. She had to beg them to give her 2 more hours and somehow I flipped back on my own lol

Perhaps try baby yoga, there's supposed to be ways to get baby to flip that way. One of the friends who had hers turn at 38 weeks says she did it by (not joking) standing on her head. You're Dr can also turn her manually my palpitating your belly, but they usually wait til 38 weeks to do that so that theres less chance of them flipping back. It's still very possible that she could turn, then become breech again and then turn head down for a second time (pretty common actually). For now, relax and breathe, there are ways to avoid a c-section with a breech baby :)


----------



## Lala77

Hey guys ... 34w1d and I'm just noticing over last few days less movement ... There is still fetal movement but not as much and not as strong ... Makes me nervous :0(


----------



## NavyLadybug

The further you get along, the less the babies will move, simply to cramped especially if they measure bigger in size. As long as there is 6-10 movements an hour and they react to sugary drinks or cold sips of water than you're perfect. However, if you're worried call your OB and ask for a check up :) Most will oblige. Though if the change was super sudden, I'd give the OB a call for sure


----------



## babyjan

Lala77 said:


> Hey guys ... 34w1d and I'm just noticing over last few days less movement ... There is still fetal movement but not as much and not as strong ... Makes me nervous :0(

Any change in movement should be checked out. I would give them a call :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

lala - I had a reduction in movement and brought it up at my 32 week apt. My doc told me they want to know about any changes, and was happy to put me on the non-stress test to be sure baby's HR and movement were ok. 
I ended up being monitored for 30 minutes and baby moved 7 times, which is great. It was reassuring to know they took it seriously and also reassuring to get the NST. 
I would mention it! Its probably just that baby is running out of room and movements are slower, but still there.


----------



## Lala77

Thank you guys so much for feedback!!! I know this may be a little bit too much information ... I think it was because I was constipated. :0/ lets just say things are better now :0)


----------



## zmzerbe

Had my 36 week appointment today, had the GBS swab and was checked as well. I am 2cm and 50% effaced as of right now... Only 8cm's to go HAHA!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Eeeek, Z!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Holy crap, you guys........ (It's faint and my camera is a piece of crap, but its there! I'm freaking out a little!)
https://i.imgur.com/kG1QO2f.jpg


----------



## zmzerbe

OMG YAY! That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

zmzerbe said:


> Had my 36 week appointment today, had the GBS swab and was checked as well. I am 2cm and 50% effaced as of right now... Only 8cm's to go HAHA!!

lol thats whst I thought until I was like only 6 cm to go! Then ended up at the hospital at 7cm lol


----------



## babyjan

Aww navy! I really really hope this your sticky bfp! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SunUp

Hi ladies!! I haven't been on in a few weeks and wow there has been some exciting news! One early baby so far and Navy's news! Sending sticky vibes and healthy vibes to everyone!!

So far baby girl is doing well! Can't believe we are SO CLOSE to April!! What a crazy ride but so awesome to share it with all of you!!


----------



## Lala77

So happy for you navy!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I had betas on Fri and today. Fridays was 25 and they wanted it to at least double and get to 50-60 by today and it was 112!!!


----------



## Lala77

Awesome Navy!!! Sending lots of positive energy your way!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you all, ladies!!


How are you all feeling?? Getting so close!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Aaaw congrats Navy!! So excited for you!


----------



## babyjan

Great news navy!


----------



## zmzerbe

That's amazing Navy!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - any news? Any apts or betas coming up?


----------



## NavyLadybug

I have my first OB appt and my first ultrasound with my RE on the 30th! (Next Wed) I'm very nervous but also excited. I didn't have any more betas after the 25 and 112. 


How is everyone here doing? So close to April!!!


----------



## Lala77

Fingers crossed navy!!! I start maternity leave tomorrow!! I can't wait &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awesome Lala!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - 30th! Less than a week away! Woop!

Lala - I would love to be off work! I'm in a lot of pain but at least I have a desk job and sit all day; its the walking that hurts the most.

Had my 36 week (!) apt yesterday and I'm not dilated or effaced at all, so most likely nothing will be happening any time soon for this baby! But that's ok, I actually want her to stay in until close to the due date because I want to have my maternity leave in the warmer weather.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've been admitted to the hospital. I woke up at 4AM to chest pain, dizziness and vomiting. My BP was 169/112 so my husband rushed me to the ER. After several hours of failed pain medications, Zofran, an ultrasound and several consults. The results came back with gestational hypertension and a very large gallbladder stone in my duct. I MUST have surgery. Right now we are attempting to control the situation with pain meds and antibiotics so I will be in the hospital overnight to be monitored. If this plan works, the surgery will be held off as long as it can, hopefully until the second trimester. If it's not, then I will likely have surgery tomorrow or the day after. :cry:

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't scared but if I don't have the surgery then I could go into sepsis. Right now we're really hoping that the antibiotic route will work as this will allow us to delay the surgery until I am in a more stable and secure stage in my pregnancy.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Oh Navy - I'm so sorry to hear of those troubles! I'll be thinking of and praying for you and your family.


----------



## Lala77

Poor navy!!! I had to have my gallbladder out! Gallstones are sooooo painful! I was on a lot of morphine! You poor thing. You must be petrified. Did they do an ultra sound of the baby too? I hope things work out for you :0/ this is the last thing you need on your plate.


----------



## babyjan

Oh navy I'm really sorry to read that :( I hope your feeling better soon and the antibiotics treats so you can avoid surgery till a later date at least :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm still in the hospital, third day so far and possibly a third night tonight. Dr will be coming soon to discuss what he wants to do about it. I'll keep you updated. Thank you


----------



## NavyLadybug

Procedure is probably going to be Monday. I'm not getting better. My two choices are a stent or complete removal. Both have pros and cons but either way there is about a 1 in 3 chance of either losing the baby or a severe complication in the pregnancy. I'm likely staying in the hospital until Monday.

A stent is likely not possible since I would have to have it for 8+ weeks and we will likely move before it's time for it to come out and I may not get a Dr in P'cola who has experience for this surgery in pregnant women in time. 

Both surgeons told us that our chances of a loss or severe complication are about 1 in 3 due to how early in the pregnancy it is, my high blood pressure and already being a high risk pregnancy to begin with. 

I don't even know what to think anymore. Everytime we get pregnant, something happens. I can't go through another loss, not again. I'm so tired and I just want to give up. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Lala77

I feel for you, Navy. You have been through a lot. I will be sending u positive energy. Go easy on yourself.


----------



## zmzerbe

Navy I'm so sorry to hear about this news :( we will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I took a turn for the better last night, thankfully (!), and I will be getting to go home tomorrow if nothing happens!

The Dr also did a beta just as a check on it and said he wanted it about 6,500 or so to be nice and normal. It came back at 8,732! According to the calculators, it's still doubling every 48 hours verses the normal 72-96 hours it usually takes after reaching 1200+!! So I'm very hopeful about my US on Wed!


----------



## Lala77

I cannot wait to hear about the ultra sound!


----------



## NavyLadybug

You ladies will be the first to know!

How is everyone feeling? April is getting closer! Eek!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Oh Navy, really praying this is ur take home baby and this little bump along the way sorts itself out. Thinking of you!!

Due April 20 and been feeling af type cramps for over a week now. Baby squirming away head down and I'm hoping things keep progressing nicely. Anybody else have these cramps? My midwife said it could be start of contractions and I've started to feel a bit of tightening going along with it recently. Different from braxton hicks which I've felt as just tightening with no pain.


----------



## babyjan

Hopeful Cat said:


> Oh Navy, really praying this is ur take home baby and this little bump along the way sorts itself out. Thinking of you!!
> 
> Due April 20 and been feeling af type cramps for over a week now. Baby squirming away head down and I'm hoping things keep progressing nicely. Anybody else have these cramps? My midwife said it could be start of contractions and I've started to feel a bit of tightening going along with it recently. Different from braxton hicks which I've felt as just tightening with no pain.

Yep! I keep getting AF type of cramps as well! They don't last too long and disappear after a while but it always makes me think this is it!


Navy, glad to hear things took a turn for the better! Looking forward to hearing about your scan x


----------



## zmzerbe

Sterling Ellis is here! I will update more on the subject later but I wanted to let you ladies know!


----------



## babyjan

zmzerbe said:


> Sterling Ellis is here! I will update more on the subject later but I wanted to let you ladies know!

Omg congratulations! Can't wait to know more :) X


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats! !!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

zmzerbe said:


> Sterling Ellis is here! I will update more on the subject later but I wanted to let you ladies know!

Woohoo congrats! Hope you are both doing well


----------



## Lala77

Wow!!! Is that 2 April diamonds?! We have some early ones! Can't wait to hear more!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

OMG Congrats Z!!!! Hello Mr. Sterling!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Ok so Sunday morning at 4:00am I was getting a few uncomfortable contractions but nothing close to anything timeable or super painful. These continued about 20-25 minutes apart throughout the day. Fast forward to 1:00am and I was told to come into L&D with painful contractions 3-5 minutes apart. 

2:00am I was checked and hooked up to monitors and at 4cm and 50% effaced. I was told in 2 hours I would be checked again and if I progressed to at least a 5 then I would be admitted. 

4:00am I was checked again and at 6cm and 90% effaced. They admitted me and had me moved into a room.

4:20am my water broke bedside while trying to walk off some contractions. At this point I also asked for the epidural because I thought it'd be in it for the long haul. 

4:40am they start the process of putting the epidural in and I had a "student doctor" who didn't really know how to do what he was doing fast enough. 

5:10am epidural catheter is in but meds haven't been started just yet. I laid down on the bed and had the urge to push. They got everything ready and Sterling was born a short 4 pushes/two contractions later at 5:26am. 

He weighs 6lbs even and is 18 inches. He was born at 39 weeks exactly. I didn't tear in the slightest, it was the fastest and easiest delivery I could have hoped for.


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad you had such an easy and pleasant birth! He's is a darling!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Lala77

Congrats!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## jtink28

congrats z! he is adorable!!

i have my section scheduled for a week from today - i can't wait!!!! :)


----------



## zmzerbe

Thanks ladies! He looks so much like his big brother and it's so surreal having him here. I think I'm being sent home today too because we are both doing pretty good!


----------



## babyjan

Awww gorgeous baby boy! Glad all went well with the birth and that you'll be going home today! What was it like for your son to meet his baby brother? 

Can't believe April babies are coming! I'm experiencing some AF type of cramps so just waiting to see if they get stronger


----------



## KozmikKitten

Navy - I'm so happy to hear the hcg is going up! Will be looking forward to your updates, especially the US to see what the baby is up to!

Z- Congrats!! So exciting and what a beautiful baby!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Back from the scan! measured 6+2 and HB was 131!! Tadpole is doing perfect!
https://i.imgur.com/1vbt7skl.jpg


----------



## Lala77

Beautiful


----------



## Hopeful Cat

That's fantastic news Navy!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for the update Navy - do they have anything planned for another ultrasound at all?


----------



## NavyLadybug

They may do another one at my 10 weeks appt just to make sure everything is ok since my latest loss was at 10 weeks


----------



## babyjan

Aww glad all was well at the scan navy :wohoo:

I can't believe it's April in 15 mins lol (UK time) can't believe I'm also 39 weeks :shock:


----------



## NavyLadybug

So exciting Babyjan!!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

April has come!!! Woohoo...can't wait for all the baby news!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome to April, ladies! :) 

I had an ultrasound yesterday; my doc was concerned I was measuring too big. Baby is measuring one week ahead and their best guess on weight is 8lb 3oz. I know that is just a guess and could be completely off. 
My doc emailed me after the ultrasound and said besides measuring big, everything else looked fine. 
Everyone tells me I'm super huge and will never make it to my due date, so I guess its not surprising that baby is measuring ahead! We'll see when she decides to come, or at my apt next week if my doc wants to schedule an earlier C-section.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'll admit that today I'm feeling a bit sad and disheartened. Today was to be my c-section date for Sophie. Being April Fools Day (in the US) makes it even worse for me (as if the whole thing was some giant joke on me and DH) and I'm trying to remain positive and happy about our current little bundle snuggling in my womb but.... I still miss my daughter.


----------



## KozmikKitten

All of your feelings are completely valid, Navy! We are here to support you. You have been an amazing support for all of us here and we want to be there for you too!


----------



## Lala77

Navy, I can't imagine how you feel. There is something cruel about the April Fool's date. I really hope everything goes well with your current little bean. 

Wow ... I cannot wait to hear about all the new bundles of joy!!

I have a C-section Tuesday April 12th. I wonder if I will make it that far. I feel so much downward pressure. Anyone else having any symptoms?


----------



## NavyLadybug

So soon, Lala!! You're the only Team Yellow so I'm especially excited to see what you have!!!


----------



## comotion89

hi ladies , don't post very often! 22 days left for me if not then induction already scheduled for 3rd of May :) so one week over. I've been feeling a lot of pressure down below I hope I go before I have to be induced , hope your all well x


----------



## SunUp

Wow ladies!! It is amazing to see the progress in this thread!! Happy diamond April!! Can't wait to hear more amazing news :)

I'm definitely delivering in April, will have a C-Section the last week of April. As of now I'm not even slightly dilated - no surprise to me- I didn't dilate with DS either. So I expect to have 3 more weeks until our princess comes.

I'm oddly mixed between excited and sad(please no judgement) because of the changing that will happen between me and DSs relationship. He is basically my whole world and I'm overwhelmed by the thought of not being as available to him. I know my heart will grow so much with DD but I might miss the 'bond' I've been able to have with DS as an only child. Although, I really can't wait to watch them together. He will be a great big brother!! Ah - gotta love prego hormones and emotions all over the place!


----------



## jtink28

I have my c-section today in 10 hours...eep!


----------



## NavyLadybug

eek! So exciting jtink!


----------



## Lala77

Jtink!! I hope things go well!! Fingers crossed!! 

I have been having some sacral pain and bone clicking :-0 ouch! Also I have had some cramping ... I hope to get to next week because my parents will be back from Florida and can help with my daughter.

SunUp - I know what you mean about the mixed feelings. I have similar feelings. I really wonder how this new entity will affect our family dynamic. I'm hoping those worries go away when I get to hold the baby and my family is able to all connect with the baby as a unit. We also have done a few things for my daughter. We got her a big sister hat. We also got presents for the kids to exchange.


----------



## KozmikKitten

jtink - good luck!! Cant wait to hear your update!

SunUp- I have been feeling very similar as of late. My son is such a mama's boy and I just love the time we have together.


----------



## jtink28

Lincoln Trace, 7 lbs 14 oz - 4-5-16. He's a champion nurser, already sleeps 4 hour stretches and is the best baby. I'm on cloud 9.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NavyLadybug

Little sweetie!!! Congrats!


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations jtink! Was wondering how you were?! Gorgeous baby xx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Beautiful little boy, congratulations! !


----------



## Lala77

Congrats!!! Beautiful!! I hope I'm as lucky!


----------



## Lala77

Just came back from OB/GYN ... Still on for C-section on Tuesday 4-12-16 ... I'm glad I am getting a weekend with my daughter and husband ... How is everyone feeling??? Am I going to be the next one??? I can't wait to find out!!


----------



## babyjan

Forgot to update here but had my baby boy yesterday 7/4/16 weighing 8lb 5oz (3.77kg) laboured with only gas and air and was discharged same day! Will updated later on x

Oh and day before due date but if I go by my private scan then he arrived right on time :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Babyjan! Did you ever decide on a name for the little guy?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats again babyjan. 

Ooh exciting lala!! Must be cool to have an exact date :)

i had my 38 week appt yesterday and baby is engaged. Her head is slightly tilted to the right which according to mw could be the reason for all my false labour. Going to be moving a lot today and using yoga ball to tey and get her to move into a better position and maybe my contractions will go further.

Had a lunch date with a few friends yesterday..one of which has a 9 week old boy. He was adorable!! Can't believe im so close to having one of my own :) :)


----------



## Lala77

Congrats babyjan!!! What's the baby's name?!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats jtink and babyjan! Fantastic news!!


AFM - moved my C-section date up to 4/18. One week from today!


----------



## jtink28

Pretty sure he's the cutest baby on the planet. 

My son was a terrible sleeper (still is) and would only sleep on us/with us/in our arms. This little guy already sleeps 2-3 hour stretches by himself in his bassinet, and only cries for his milk. Champion nurser, and when he's not upset about getting his diaper changed or needing food, he's just looking around with his big blue eyes. It's heaven. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







13010832_10100361554524317_5113623020754054956_n.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NavyLadybug

Exciting Kozmik!!

Jtink I really love how your boys are "named after" presidents haha :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing/feeling?

Lala, how is little one? Your section was yesterday right?


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm feeling pretty good. I feel like time virtually stopped since picking a date for my section. Still have quite a few little things to do before baby arrives, but it will all get done in time. 
I have my last apt before Monday's section this afternoon.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Goodluck with ur appt kozmikitten :)

Layla...any news??

Afm..woke up about half hr ago with really bad cramping and backache. Now having midly painful contractions. Ive had a few false starts so fingers crossed this progresses...certainly more painful than previous goes.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fingers crossed Hopeful!


----------



## Lala77

Hi guys ... So things didn't go too smooth but things are getting much better and we get to go home tomorrow! I had to go totally under and the baby wasn't breathing upon delivery so to the NICU the baby went. 

Welcome Henry Oliver 
Born at 9:00am 4/12/16. 
Weighing 7lbs. 6oz
21" long. 
Everyone is doing well now! Despite how things started I feel so lucky and my family loves our new addition. My dad calls Henry "Hank" ... I don't mind :0). But just my dad ;0)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Very scary but gklad that everything is ok now!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Love his name! Has this one been a boy he would have been Oliver Henry Lil we liked the thought of Ollie. Glad he's ok!


----------



## zmzerbe

Welcome all the new babies! Sterling will be three weeks old officially at 5:26am, time is going by so fast!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Our beautiful baby girl arrived today :) we are so in love!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Hopeful!!! What's the sweeties name?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Ailsa &#9786; she is breathtaking. After 12hrs flase labour on friday i woke up monday at 1:30am with terrible cramps radiating in back, pelvis and my outer thighs. Very different from the Friday contractions and were 5-8minutes apart. Made it to 3min apart and 1min long at home before heading in to hospital about 7:30am. Contracted with gas and air until 11am when they broke my waters and finally checked me...i was 8-9cm dilated!! Quickly felt like pushing and baby girl was born healthy at 12:43pm and promptly put on my chest. Id zoned out the room and cant believe i managed it! Had 2nd deg tear and some grazes but we are both happy healthy and going strong :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful name! Glad everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## SunUp

Baby Sunshine is here and doing wonderfully!! Will update more later as I am soaking in this time <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats SunUp!!


----------



## SunUp

Hoping all the beautiful April babies are doing well!! I know most of us are super busy with lil ones, but wanted to send positive vibes to everyone <3


----------



## zmzerbe

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! Sterling will be 12 weeks old on Monday and it will be his first day in daycare/my first day back at work. 

We are stretching to make nb clothes work still because we move into our new house next week and his 3 months clothes are packed away. He just switched over to size 1 diapers as well.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lucky! Temperance just turned 7 weeks yesterday and has been out of NB diapers for at least 3 weeks and NB clothes for a week. I feel like she only got to be a newborn for a hot minute.


----------

